#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Что переходит в следующее рождение?

## Юлия Корса

Сознание

И что такое сознание? Есть шесть видов сознания - сознание глаза, сознание уха, сознание носа, сознание языка, сознание тела, сознание ума. Это называется сознанием. С возникновением имени-и-формы происходит возникновение сознания. С прекращением имени-и-формы происходит прекращение сознания. И именно этот самый благородный восьмеричный путь является путём практики, ведущим к прекращению сознания… Тот факт, что в зависимости от сознания появляются удовольствие и счастье - является привлекательностью сознания. Тот факт, что сознание непостоянно, неудовлетворительно, подвержено изменению - является изъяном сознания. Ослабление желания и страсти к сознанию, оставление желания и страсти к сознанию - является избавлением от сознания. Саттаттхана сутта: Семь оснований СН 22.57       Я так наивно полагала, что некий поток сознания. Но после прочтения этой сутты, как-то я запуталась. Если сознание прекращается с прекращением имени-формы, что тогда осуществляет переход в следующие жизни? И что несет на себе последствия накопленной кармы?

----------

Лери (16.09.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Прекращение имени и формы - не происходит со смертью имени и формы.
Ибо, привязанность к ним все еще остается. В результате этой привязанности, Вас после смерти, может опять потянуть в подобную форму. 


Вот тут гляньте http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....82%D1%81%D1%8F

----------


## Won Soeng

Даже в этом рождении ничего не переходит от момента к моменту, существование - это зависимое возникновение пяти совокупностей феноменов.
Почему же что-то должно переходить в следующее рождение? Все так и продолжается, что в одной жизни, что в бесчисленных кальпах.

С возникшим неведением возникают намерения, с возникшими намерениями возникает сознание, с возникшим сознанием возникают все пять совокупностей, с возникшими пятью совокупностями возникает шесть сфер чувственного, с возникшими шестью сферами возникает контакт шести опор и шести сфер чувственного, с возникновением контакта возникает чувствование, с возникновением чувственного возникает жажда, с возникновением жажды возникает удержание и цепляние, с возникновением удержания и цепляния возникает становление, с возникновением становления возникает рождение, с возникновением рождения возникает старение и смерть.

Это как если только два зеркала отражаются друг в друге и возникает бесконечная череда отражений. 
Множество рождений и смертей - такая же череда моментов, как и в одном рождении.

----------

Ometoff (02.05.2016), Игорь Ю (05.10.2012), Лери (16.09.2012), Монферран (13.10.2017), Сергей Ч (15.09.2012), Юань Дин (15.09.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Барри Керзин о потоке сознания и посмертной медитацииhttp://www.svter.ru/buddismmenu/dzog...editatsii.html

----------


## Zom

> Я так наивно полагала, что некий поток сознания. Но после прочтения этой сутты, как-то я запуталась. Если сознание прекращается с прекращением имени-формы, что тогда осуществляет переход в следующие жизни?


А имя-и-форма и не прекращается. Если бы прекратилась, то и сознание бы прекратилось. Сутта не врёт ,)

----------

Федор Ф (15.09.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Скажите, а если (теоретически) убить всех живых существ во всех мирах. Моментально изничтожить насильно.
То все, конец сансаре?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (15.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Скажите, а если (теоретически) убить всех живых существ во всех мирах. Моментально изничтожить насильно.
> То все, конец сансаре?


Конечно. Неоднократно проверялось.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (15.09.2012), Алексей Л (01.10.2012)

----------


## Anthony

А знающие люди чего могут сказать?

----------


## Dron

Зачем вам знающие люди? Рассуждайте самостоятельно, вы же не впервые на форуме, пора бы уж. 
Примерно так: если убить комара, станет ли он Буддой? 
Нет. А если двух? Нет. А если от количества вдруг должна появиться какая-то мистическая сила, то так и напишите.

----------


## Anthony

А Вы читайте внимательнее и все поймете.
Я не спрашиваю, станут ли все вмиг убиенные Буддами.
Я спрашиваю, кончится ли Сансара, без наличия форм и не форм.

----------


## Dron

> А Вы читайте внимательнее и все поймете.
> Я не спрашиваю, станут ли все вмиг убиенные Буддами.
> Я спрашиваю, кончится ли Сансара, без наличия форм и не форм.


А, т.е. вы спрашиваете, отменится ли буддизм после тотального экстерминатуса?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (15.09.2012)

----------


## Bob

> Скажите, а если (теоретически) убить всех живых существ во всех мирах. Моментально изничтожить насильно.
> То все, конец сансаре?


А как Вы _убьёте_ обитателей Арупа-локи?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Скажите, а если (теоретически) убить всех живых существ во всех мирах. Моментально изничтожить насильно.
> То все, конец сансаре?


Нет. %)
Буддийская космология.

----------


## Greedy

И как Вы можете убить непостоянство? У Вас есть способ создавать постоянство?

----------


## Dron

Энтони хочет убить ад.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (15.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Скажите, а если (теоретически) убить всех живых существ во всех мирах. Моментально изничтожить насильно.
> То все, конец сансаре?


Живые существа не являются причиной сансары. Так что даже теоретически этот метод является ущербным, ибо борьба со следствием, а не с причинами, не приводит к полному прекращению той или иной проблемы. Убейте лучше _жажду, злобу и невежество_  и будет Вам конец сансары!  :Kiss:

----------

Anthony (15.09.2012), Bob (15.09.2012), Dorje Dugarov (15.09.2012), SlavaR (16.09.2012), Tong Po (17.09.2012), Алексей Л (01.10.2012), Богдан Б (17.09.2012), Лери (16.09.2012), Мокроусов Вадим (15.09.2012), Федор Ф (15.09.2012)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Это как если только два зеркала отражаются друг в друге и возникает бесконечная череда отражений.


Как раз сегодня с женой пили утром чай и рассказывал ей о Дхамме. И вот у нее был этот же вопрос, что и в названии темы. И вот я объяснял чем перерождения отличаются от реинкарнации индуистов. И про смерть одного человека и рождение совершенно другого человека, об отсутствии "Я". И вот, БТР написал здесь про зеркала очень наглядно и понятно. Нет никакой личности, переходящей из жизни в жизнь. Есть постоянная смена комбинаций как в калейдоскопе.

Торчинов писал об этом наглядно в "Введении ...". Сравнивал эту психофизическую совокупность и ту, которая родится после смерти этой, с двумя бильярдными шарами. Эти два шара - абсолютно разные шары. И связывает их только энергетический импульс, который передается от одного шара другому при их соударении во время игры. Этот импульс - каммический. В зависимости от того, под каким углом и с какой силой первый шар ударит об второй, такова и будет траектория второго шара. Но это все же абсолютно разные шары.

И Вы можете начать уменьшать этот импульс. И, если поступать последовательно, все время его уменьшать Вам и тем, кто будет после Вас, то рано или поздно можно вступить в поток, а затем постепенно угаснуть. И не будет больше ни того, кто угас для этого мира, ни этого мира для того, кто угас. Это было последнее рождение. Цепь оборвалась.

----------

SlavaR (16.09.2012), Лери (16.09.2012), Фил (17.09.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> А как Вы _убьёте_ обитателей Арупа-локи?


Если они смертны - их можно уничтожить.
Ладно, спасибо за ответы. Вопрос закрыт.
Автор, простите за небольшой оффтоп.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет никакой личности, переходящей из жизни в жизнь. Есть постоянная смена комбинаций как в калейдоскопе.


И тем не менее разные потоки ума не смешиваются до самого окончательного достижения состояния полного пробуждения.

----------

Ometoff (24.03.2016), Алексей Л (01.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> И тем не менее разные потоки ума не смешиваются до самого окончательного достижения состояния полного пробуждения.


Или никогда не смешиваются?

----------


## Anthony

> И тем не менее разные потоки ума не смешиваются до самого окончательного достижения состояния полного пробуждения.


Я вот тоже думал на днях об этом. Но немного о другом.
Если бы смешивались ПОСЛЕ просветления .. как к примеру капля с океаном. То вся идея просветления теряет актуальность.
Если из этого общего океана опять отделится поток сознания, то и "мое" может зачерпнуться, ибо перемешается со всем просветленным содержимым.

----------


## Юань Дин

> И тем не менее разные потоки ума не смешиваются до самого окончательного достижения состояния полного пробуждения.


Это для меня тоже вопрос. Сразу где-то глубоко возникает опасность отождествления своего потока с чем-то постоянным (как бы с душой).
Может, кто читал об этом в Палийском каноне?

----------


## Dron

> Я вот тоже думал на днях об этом. Но немного о другом.
> Если бы смешивались ПОСЛЕ просветления .. как к примеру капля с океаном. То вся идея просветления теряет актуальность.
> Если из этого общего океана опять отделится поток сознания, то и "мое" может зачерпнуться, ибо перемешается со всем просветленным содержимым.


В допущении таких телег на БФ персонально виновен господин Хос.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Может, кто читал об этом в Палийском каноне?


Кажется, учение об индивидуальном потоке ума - это исключительно махаянская Дхарма.

----------

Юань Дин (15.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В допущении таких телег на БФ персонально виновен господин Хос.


Не только. Еще Далай-лама.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (15.09.2012)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Если бы смешивались ПОСЛЕ просветления .. как к примеру капля с океаном. То вся идея просветления теряет актуальность.
> Если из этого общего океана опять отделится поток сознания, то и "мое" может зачерпнуться, ибо перемешается со всем просветленным содержимым.


Почему-то пахнуло в воздухе сразу индуизмом. Что-то схожее.

Мне кажется, что цепь рождений-смертей угасает и больше нет Будды для мира и мира больше нет для Будды. И не возможно новое рождение, ибо всё угасло. Возможно, я ошибаюсь, это только мое мнение. И вроде как Будда советовал не заниматься такими вопросами.

----------

Федор Ф (16.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Не только. Еще Далай-лама.


С каких пор? ЕСДЛ никогда не замалчивал тему единства/ неединства потоков мудрости после Пробуждения. Сказал ясно- не смешиваются.

----------


## Юань Дин

> Кажется, учение об индивидуальном потоке ума - это исключительно махаянская Дхарма.


Видимо, так.

Уважаемая Юлия Корса, начавшая эту тему, как я понял, просит ответить с точки зрения тхеравады.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> просит ответить с точки зрения тхеравады.


Для этого на форуме есть специальный раздел )))))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> И тем не менее разные потоки ума не смешиваются до самого окончательного достижения состояния полного пробуждения.


А потом они что, вливаются в одного общего Будду? :Smilie:  Разве Будды не все разные?

----------


## Юлия Корса

> А имя-и-форма и не прекращается. Если бы прекратилась, то и сознание бы прекратилось. Сутта не врёт ,)


Так там же написано, что прекращается.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сказал ясно- не смешиваются.


А я разве сказал, что смешиваются? наоборот. потому и говорится об индивидуальном потоке.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вроде бы нас учат, что сознание не имеет начала и конца, и предыдущий момент созания является причиной возникновения последующего момента сознания. Оно нематериально и не может быть причиной для материального. Для возникновения материального, - тела, например, нужны материальные причины. Такие, например, как родители.

Материальное разрушается, тело мы меняем, но поток сознания в силу кармы и аффектов стремится переродиться новом страдательном теле.

А вообще, надо договориться, с какой точки зрения все это обсуждать, да :Smilie: 

Энтони, почитайте про перерождения. Убитое существо переродится вновь и не факт, что с благами и свободами.

----------

Скабед (22.09.2012)

----------


## Юлия Корса

> Как раз сегодня с женой пили утром чай и рассказывал ей о Дхамме. И вот у нее был этот же вопрос, что и в названии темы. И вот я объяснял чем перерождения отличаются от реинкарнации индуистов. И про смерть одного человека и рождение совершенно другого человека, об отсутствии "Я". И вот, БТР написал здесь про зеркала очень наглядно и понятно. Нет никакой личности, переходящей из жизни в жизнь. Есть постоянная смена комбинаций как в калейдоскопе.
> 
> Торчинов писал об этом наглядно в "Введении ...". Сравнивал эту психофизическую совокупность и ту, которая родится после смерти этой, с двумя бильярдными шарами. Эти два шара - абсолютно разные шары. И связывает их только энергетический импульс, который передается от одного шара другому при их соударении во время игры. Этот импульс - каммический. В зависимости от того, под каким углом и с какой силой первый шар ударит об второй, такова и будет траектория второго шара. Но это все же абсолютно разные шары.
> 
> И Вы можете начать уменьшать этот импульс. И, если поступать последовательно, все время его уменьшать Вам и тем, кто будет после Вас, то рано или поздно можно вступить в поток, а затем постепенно угаснуть. И не будет больше ни того, кто угас для этого мира, ни этого мира для того, кто угас. Это было последнее рождение. Цепь оборвалась.


Очень наглядно и понятно, спасибо. Но разве импульс выбирает варианты пути в Бардо согласно Книге мертвых?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Почему-то пахнуло в воздухе сразу индуизмом. Что-то схожее.


Это состояние у них именуется брахман (единение с брахманом).

Слышал что у бахаистов тоже нечто подобное, по крайней мере одногруппница бахаистка нечно такое мне втирала в универе.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А потом они что, вливаются в одного общего Будду? Разве Будды не все разные?


Нет, конечно. Они остаются разными (индивидуальными)))) и после Пробуждения, об этом много где говорится.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Энтони хочет убить ад.


Вполне правильное желание.
Я бы ему медаль дал. Это же бодхисаттва.

----------


## Dron

> Вполне правильное желание.
> Я бы ему медаль дал.


Почему "бы"? Дайте в реале. Никто не будет против.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Тада я ему ВКонтакте медаль отправлю.

----------


## Dron

> Тада я ему ВКонтакте медаль отправлю.


Я бы назвал это "Цунами щедрости".

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Без подарка в Одноклассниках щедрость будет неполной.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (15.09.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Вот хотел же закончить свой вопрос. Ан нет!  :Big Grin: 




> Убитое существо переродится вновь и не факт, что с благами и свободами.


Куда\во что, оно переродится? Все уничтожено под корень. И формы, и не формы.
ЗЫ. Если можно, в личку.

----------


## Dron

> Без подарка в Одноклассниках щедрость будет неполной.


Дордже, подарите что нибудь Денису в Одноклассниках, расцветьте его мир.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Саттаттхана сутта: Семь оснований СН 22.57
>        Я так наивно полагала, что некий поток сознания. Но после прочтения этой сутты, как-то я запуталась. Если сознание прекращается с прекращением имени-формы, что тогда осуществляет переход в следующие жизни? И что несет на себе последствия накопленной кармы?


Там говорится о таком прекращении, после которого ничего никуда уже не перейдёт.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Дордже, подарите что нибудь Денису в Одноклассниках, расцветьте его мир.


Мне--не получицца!  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Мне--не получицца!


"*Не тушуйся. Не кроши батон на судьбу. Просто. стань. одноклассником.*"

----------


## Дордже

*Юлия Корса*, твое присутствие переходит, ничего более.

----------

Федор Ф (16.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

Юля, не вяльтесь, вы же не вобла, ответьте двуногому.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вот хотел же закончить свой вопрос. Ан нет! 
> 
> 
> Куда\во что, оно переродится? Все уничтожено под корень. И формы, и не формы.
> ЗЫ. Если можно, в личку.


Можно тут? :Smilie:  ЧТо бы вы не уничтожали, оно все равно не исчезнет, а просто примет новую форму. Что касается неформ, так там Вы вообще вряд ли будете видеть то, что уничтожаете :Smilie: 

Энтони, ну когда вы начнете учить матчасть? :Smilie:  Убийством тела Вы не прекратите поток перерождений в самсаре. 

Тут наверху была высказана мысль, что индивидуальный поток сознания исчезает. Тогда его можно было бы убить раз и навсегда вместе с телом и не было бы никакого продолжения и этих бесчисленных существ в самсаре. Страдания какого-то существа бы прекратились немедленно и навсегда. Также не было бы никакой возможности им достичь состояния Будды. 

Можно только утверждать, что ни тело, ни поток сознания никогда не остается прежним. Они непрерывно изменяются и движутся.

Но дело в том, что причины для будущих рождений накоплены в предыдущих жизнях, и оборвать причинно-следственную связь так просто не удастся.

----------


## Юлия Корса

> Юля, не вяльтесь, вы же не вобла, ответьте двуногому.


Да я б с радостью, но на что ответить и кому?

----------


## Dron

> Да я б с радостью, но на что ответить и кому?


Мне, вот на это:



> Если сознание прекращается с прекращением имени-формы, что тогда осуществляет переход в следующие жизни? И что несет на себе последствия накопленной кармы?


Последствия несет запрещенный в Тхераваде "ясный свет".

----------


## Юлия Корса

> Мне, вот на это:
> 
> Последствия несет запрещенный в Тхераваде "ясный свет".


Отвечаю :Smilie: . что с  "ясным светом" пока не знакома.

----------


## Dron

> Отвечаю. что с  "ясным светом" пока не знакома.


Ну как же, как же...Очень даже знакомы. Иногда даже встречались с ним, недопив, например, чай.

----------


## Вантус

> Скажите, а если (теоретически) убить всех живых существ во всех мирах. Моментально изничтожить насильно.
> То все, конец сансаре?


Сообразно многим тантрам - да.

----------


## Ондрий

> Сообразно многим тантрам - да.


Это какие-то чудесатые тантры, видимо. 

Странный вывод, а еще более странен вопрос. Все убитые возродятся кто-где сообразно своей карме. С чего бы это им куда-то изчезнуть??
Ну а насчет "убить всех", тоже будет сложность, ибо как можно "убить" существ, например, в арупадхату? о_О  или в адах. Они и так там по циклу умирают и возраждаются там же.

----------


## Dron

> Сообразно многим тантрам - да.


Разве не будет помещение информации о тантре в публичном доступе профанацией, участник Вантус?

----------


## Вантус

> Это какие-то чудесатые тантры, видимо.


Те же самые, что и те, в которых говорится: སྣིང་རྗེས་བསྒྲལ་བ་འི་དམ་ཚིག་ནི༎བསད་ཅིང་མནན་པ་ཉི་མིན་ཏེ༎་ཕུང་པོ་རྡོ་རྗེའིབདག་ཉིད་དེ༎་རྣམ་པར་ཤེས་པ་རྡོ་རྗེར་བསྒོམ༎

----------


## Dron

Тут уж не подкопаешься.

----------


## Ондрий

> Те же самые, что и те, в которых говорится


Знание тибецкого похвально, но не отвечает на вопрос.

----------


## Dron

К квадратам довольно сложно подкопаться, не только на экране, но и вне его.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (16.09.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Для меня тибетский - что ваши квадраты. Отвечающий на вопрос прекрасно об этом осведомлен. К чему была такая форма ответа, остается только догадываться, но не озвучивать )))

----------


## Dron

> Для меня тибетский - что ваши квадраты. Отвечающий на вопрос прекрасно об этом осведомлен. К чему была такая форма ответа, остается только догадываться, но не озвучивать )))


Догадываться можно всю жизнь, а спросить можно прямо сейчас.

----------


## Вантус

> Для меня тибетский - что ваши квадраты. Отвечающий на вопрос прекрасно об этом осведомлен. К чему была такая форма ответа, остается только догадываться, но не озвучивать )))


К тому, что тебе я могу и лично разъяснить.

----------


## Dron

> К тому, что тебе я могу и лично разъяснить.


Какой неожиданный понт.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Вантус интрыжыт. А за квадратами, может, просто похабщина.

----------


## Лери

> И Вы можете начать уменьшать этот импульс. И, если поступать последовательно, все время его уменьшать Вам и тем, кто будет после Вас, то рано или поздно можно вступить в поток, а затем постепенно угаснуть. И не будет больше ни того, кто угас для этого мира, ни этого мира для того, кто угас. Это было последнее рождение. Цепь оборвалась.


1. Где гарантия, что этот импульс будут уменьшать и те, кто после меня? 

2. Есть ли бытие несамсарическое?

----------


## Федор Ф

> 1. Где гарантия, что этот импульс будут уменьшать и те, кто после меня?


Гарантии нет. Но, по большому счету - все решает духовный опыт, накопленный предыдущими жизнями




> 2. Есть ли бытие несамсарическое?


Нет

----------


## Won Soeng

> 1. Где гарантия, что этот импульс будут уменьшать и те, кто после меня? 
> 
> 2. Есть ли бытие несамсарическое?


Вступление в поток гарантирует. Есть сансарическое небытие :Smilie:

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вступление в поток гарантирует


Вступление в поток гарантирует только неперерождение в низших уделах




> Есть сансарическое небытие:


нет

----------


## Дмитрий С

Жаль, что само вступление в поток никто не гарантирует  :Frown: .

----------

SlavaR (16.09.2012), Лери (16.09.2012)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Очень наглядно и понятно, спасибо. Но разве импульс выбирает варианты пути в Бардо согласно Книге мертвых?


Будда Сакьямуни ничего не говорил о Бардо и о Книге мертвых. Более того, он сказал, что о таких вещах думать не следует, это бесполезные вопросы. Любые ответы на них - умственные спекуляции, не подтвержденные опытом.

Учение сосредоточено на избавлении от страданий в данный момент, без спекуляций на отвлеченные темы. Пытливый человеческий ум, не удовлетворенный этим фактом, нашел для себя ответы на те вопросы, которые Будда включил в разряд бесполезных. Так появилась Махаяна, Бардо и Книга Мертвых. Были ли эти ответы результатом прозрений продвинутых практиков или нет - отдельная тема. Но факт остается - именно Будда Сакьямуни как историческая личность, обычный человек, этому не учил.

----------

Ersh (01.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Учение сосредоточено на избавлении от страданий в данный момент, без спекуляций на отвлеченные темы. Пытливый человеческий ум, не удовлетворенный этим фактом, нашел для себя ответы на те вопросы, которые Будда включил в разряд бесполезных. Так появилась Махаяна, Бардо и Книга Мертвых. Были ли эти ответы результатом прозрений продвинутых практиков или нет - отдельная тема. Но факт остается - именно Будда Сакьямуни как историческая личность, обычный человек, этому не учил.


Тоесть, пытливый человеческий ум, полный неведенья, переплюнул Пробужденного? И изобрел самостоятельно Махаяну и прочее? 

Приведите точный список того, чему учил и не учил Будда, как обычный человек и историческая личность. Откуда взяты сии источники. 

Да, и еще. До какого момента его можно считать обычным человеком, вроде бы он и Первый Поворот Колеса Учения совершил только после собственного Пробуждения?

----------


## Юлия Корса

> Будда Сакьямуни ничего не говорил о Бардо и о Книге мертвых. Более того, он сказал, что о таких вещах думать не следует, это бесполезные вопросы. Любые ответы на них - умственные спекуляции, не подтвержденные опытом.
> 
> Учение сосредоточено на избавлении от страданий в данный момент, без спекуляций на отвлеченные темы. Пытливый человеческий ум, не удовлетворенный этим фактом, нашел для себя ответы на те вопросы, которые Будда включил в разряд бесполезных. Так появилась Махаяна, Бардо и Книга Мертвых. Были ли эти ответы результатом прозрений продвинутых практиков или нет - отдельная тема. Но факт остается - именно Будда Сакьямуни как историческая личность, обычный человек, этому не учил.


Разве не предполагается избавление от страдания за длительный период времени, путем многих перерождений, на пример обычным мерянином. Так чем плохо попытаться научиться выбирать правильное место и чрево для рождения? цель то одна, вроде, в итоге...

----------


## Юлия Корса

...«Да, Учитель» - ответили монахи. И тогда Благословенный вместе с группой монахов отправился к Чёрной Скале, что на склоне горы Исигили. Благословенный издали увидел Достопочтенного Ваккали, лежащего на кровати с повернутым плечом. И тут облако дыма, водоворот тьмы направился к востоку, затем к западу, затем к северу, затем к югу, вверх, вниз и в иных направлениях. Благословенный тогда сказал монахам: «Видите, монахи, это облако дыма, водоворот тьмы, что двигается на восток, затем на запад, на север, на юг, вверх, вниз и в иных направлениях?»
«Да, Учитель».
«Это, монахи, Злой Мара ищет сознание почтенного Ваккали, недоумевая: «Где же утвердилось сознание почтенного Ваккали?» Однако, монахи, с неутверждённым сознанием почтенный Ваккали достиг окончательной ниббаны». (СН 22.87)
И так все таки сознание?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Жаль, что само вступление в поток никто не гарантирует .


Отчего же? Если хотите, я Вам гарантирую. Под залог  :Smilie:  :Smilie: .

----------


## Роман С

> Сознание
> 
> И что такое сознание? Есть шесть видов сознания - сознание глаза, сознание уха, сознание носа, сознание языка, сознание тела, сознание ума. Это называется сознанием. С возникновением имени-и-формы происходит возникновение сознания. С прекращением имени-и-формы происходит прекращение сознания. И именно этот самый благородный восьмеричный путь является путём практики, ведущим к прекращению сознания… Тот факт, что в зависимости от сознания появляются удовольствие и счастье - является привлекательностью сознания. Тот факт, что сознание непостоянно, неудовлетворительно, подвержено изменению - является изъяном сознания. Ослабление желания и страсти к сознанию, оставление желания и страсти к сознанию - является избавлением от сознания. Саттаттхана сутта: Семь оснований СН 22.57       Я так наивно полагала, что некий поток сознания. Но после прочтения этой сутты, как-то я запуталась. Если сознание прекращается с прекращением имени-формы, что тогда осуществляет переход в следующие жизни? И что несет на себе последствия накопленной кармы?


Это удивительный перевод Сутры . Не может остановиться , прекратится поток сознания личности . Этот поток , опирающийся на тончайшее тело и переходит в следующую жизнь .

----------

Алексей Л (01.10.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Не может остановиться , прекратится поток сознания личности.


Поток сознания *личности*, как вы выразились, вполне себе останавливается и прекращается в момент смерти. 




> Этот поток , опирающийся на тончайшее тело и переходит в следующую жизнь.


Какое тончайшее тело, что за новая дхамма такая?

----------

Федор Ф (03.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> И так все таки сознание?


Поищите эквивалент европейско-философскому "сознанию" в тхеравадинском понятии дхамма. (Есть дхамма Ниббана.) В переводах с пали "сознание" это то, что относится к скандхам. Скандхи разваливаются, знание не аннигилирует: другие дхаммы налицо.

В классификации дхамма - вид знания, выделяемый по одному характерному признаку. Татхагата достоверно знает все дхаммы. Татхагата знает.

----------


## Роман С

> Поток сознания *личности*, как вы выразились, вполне себе останавливается и прекращается в момент смерти.


Почему вы так считаете ? Если бы вы были правы , то ваша сегодняшняя жизнь была бы самой первой вашей жизнью , вы никак не могли бы переродиться человеком а лишь возникли бы с нуля как личность в момент рождения(зачатия) . Но вы определённо слышали о буддийском представлении о прошлых и будущих жизнях , о перерождениях .   






> Какое тончайшее тело, что за новая дхамма такая?


 Это прана на санскрите , объясняется в Ваджраяне Махаяны .

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Почему вы так считаете ? Если бы вы были правы , то ваша сегодняшняя жизнь была бы самой первой вашей жизнью , вы никак не могли бы переродиться человеком а лишь возникли бы с нуля как личность в момент рождения(зачатия) . Но вы определённо слышали о буддийском представлении о прошлых и будущих жизнях , о перерождениях.


Вы сказали о потоке сознания *личности*. Будда же учил о анатта. Нет никакой личности, и сознания, которое бы переходило из жизни в жизнь. Есть только безличный поток дхамм.




> Это прана на санскрите, объясняется в Ваджраяне Махаяны.


Я думал вы про алайя-виджняну - махаянскую версию Брахмана, начнете рассказывать. А вы еще круче взяли. Прана - это просто жизненная сила, относящаяся к рупе, которая не переходит в следующую жизнь, а угасает вместе со смертью тела.

----------

Федор Ф (03.10.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> вы про алайя-виджняну - махаянскую версию Брахмана


истеный трал

----------

Джнянаваджра (03.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я думал вы про алайя-виджняну - махаянскую версию Брахмана, начнете рассказывать. А вы еще круче взяли. Прана - это просто жизненная сила, относящаяся к рупе, которая не переходит в следующую жизнь, а угасает вместе со смертью тела.


Это просто разные системы описания: в сутре  алайя-виджняна, а в тантре - тончайшая прана или изначальный ум ясного света.




> махаянскую версию Брахмана


Эк вам все неймтеся, ересеборец вы наш форумный. Не надоело донкихотствовать еще?

----------

Джнянаваджра (03.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Я думал вы про алайя-виджняну - махаянскую версию Брахмана, начнете рассказывать. А вы еще круче взяли. Прана - это просто жизненная сила, относящаяся к рупе, которая не переходит в следующую жизнь, а угасает вместе со смертью тела.


Алайя-виджняна - это тоже дхарма, а не аналог Брахмана.

Добавлю, что в момент смерти праны как бы растворяются и в другую жизнь не переходят.

----------

Legba (03.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Добавлю, что в момент смерти праны как бы растворяются и в другую жизнь не переходят.


Тончайшая прана, являющаяся носителем ума ясного света, не растворяется в смерти. И по достижении состояния будды, кстати, тоже - там она трансформируется в Рупакаю.

В конце процесса умирания ум опирается на энергетический поток самого тонкого уровня. Лишенный всех грубых составляющих, этот тончайший вид ума называется умом ясного света. В литературе Гухьясамаджи-тантры об этих трех тончайших видах концептуального сознания и уме ясного света говорится как о четырех видах пустоты: пустота, предельная пустота, великая пустота и окончательная пустота, поскольку каждый из них во все большей мере пуст от более грубых уровней ума. *Ум ясного света, соответствующий окончательной пустоте, неотделим от тончайшего из ветров-энергий.*
Далай-лама. _Махамудра гелуг-кагью_

----------

Джнянаваджра (03.10.2012), Кунсанг (03.10.2012), Нико (02.10.2012), Ондрий (02.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

[


> QUOTE=Сергей Хос;511685]Это просто разные системы описания: в сутре  алайя-виджняна, а в тантре - тончайшая прана или изначальный ум ясного света.


Чего-то я не догнала: почему это в сутре алая-виджняна тождественна уму ясного света в тантре????

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чего-то я не догнала: почему это в сутре алая-виджняна тождественна уму ясного света в тантре????


Потому что алайя тоже бывает разная.
Нейтральная алайя - вместилище васан, а абсолютная алая (don gyi kun gzhi) - сугатагарбха.

Лунный диск, чистый и незапятнанный, [256]
Всегда пребывает в самосовершенной полноте.
Однако в силу наличия времени в этом мире,
Мы воспринимаем его рост и уменьшение.

*Подобно этому, абсолютная алая (don gyi kun gzhi) 
Неизменно наделена [качествами] сугатагарбхи (bde gshegs snying po can).*
Здесь гарбха [snying po] — это алая [kun gzhi].
Так проповедано Татхагатой.

*Для тех же, кто пребывает в неведении,
Алая образуется силой следов-привычек,*
И они переживают разнообразные радости и горести,
А также вредоносные аффекты, проистекающие из кармического сознания.

По природе чистая и незгрязненная,
Подобно драгоценности, исполняющей желание,
Вне перерождений и перемен,
*Эта [абсолютная алая] есть совершенное знание  полного освобождения.*

_Гандавьюха-сутра_

----------

Джнянаваджра (03.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Потому что алайя тоже бывает разная.
> Нейтральная алайя - вместилище васан, а абсолютная алая (don gyi kun gzhi) - сугатагарбха.
> 
> Лунный диск, чистый и незапятнанный, [256]
> Всегда пребывает в самосовершенной полноте.
> Однако в силу наличия времени в этом мире,
> Мы воспринимаем его рост и уменьшение.
> 
> *Подобно этому, абсолютная алая (don gyi kun gzhi) 
> ...


Ладно, это поэзия -- тире -- лирика, нуждающаяся в толковании. Если говорить прямее: алая-виджняна -- сознание-хранилище, это вроде бы тип познания, который, при его использовании, порождает одновременно и субъективное познание и его объект? Т.е. познание одновременно созревших семян кармы? Или я не права?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ладно, это поэзия -- тире -- лирика, нуждающаяся в толковании.


Ну так толкуй, кто ж тебе мешает.




> Если говорить прямее: алая-виджняна -- сознание-хранилище, это вроде бы тип познания, который, при его использовании, порождает одновременно и субъективное познание и его объект? Т.е. познание одновременно созревших семян кармы? Или я не права?


Это не ты не права, а я слегка оговорился: не алая-виджняна, а другой аспект, абсолютная алая.

Лонгченпа приводит такие примеры:
Преображенная алая есть свабхавикадхармакая.
_Сутра золотого блеска_

Чистая алая есть дхармадхату.
_Тантра исчерпания четырёх элементов-первоначал_ 

А толкует он это так:
Это имеет следующие наименования: [257] абсолютная алая; безначально благая природа дхарм ; сугатагарбха, [дхарма]дхату (khams); лучезарная природа ума; базовое пространство реальности дхарм (дхармадхату) ; суть (смысл) таковости естественного состояния ; чистая по природе таковость ; праджняпарамита. Еще называют поддерживающей основой, источником возникновения, причиной свободы [от загрязнений] и так далее; все множество ее аспектов не охватить мыслью.

А природа ума (sems nyid) является опорой сансарических следов-привычек, и *в этом аспекте она называется алая многообразных следов-привычек*. Почему? Она по природе изначально лишена кармы добродетели и недобродетели, освобождения (от страданий) и полного просветления, поскольку является поддержкой и в зависимости от обстоятельств  становится основой, из которой рождаются все вышеперечисленные [плоды]. Таким образом, эта опора возникновения как благого, так и неблагого, [258] имеет природу омрачености , однако сама по себе нейтральна (является кармически неопределенной в отношении благого и не благого) .

----------

Pema Sonam (09.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Тончайшая прана, являющаяся носителем ума ясного света, не растворяется в смерти. И по достижении состояния будды, кстати, тоже - там она трансформируется в Рупакаю.


Так это не прана вообще, а тончайшая прана-ум. И не растворяется она лишь потому, что по своей природе тождественна Ясному Свету смерти. Т.е. она уже и так растворена. Идея какова: все сделано из прабхасвары, некоей фигни, способной познавать ("прояснять", поэтому и ясный свет). Когда человек умирает, его праны, поддерживающие появление тех или иных дхарм, растворяются обратно в прабхасвару. Но, до того, человек и так сделан из прабхасвары.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так это не прана вообще, а тончайшая прана-ум. И не растворяется она лишь потому, что по своей природе тождественна Ясному Свету смерти.


 Думаю, имеет смысл говорить о ней именно как о разновидности праны, что Далай-лама и делает.
Дело в том, что такой подход увязан с дальнейшим: если мы различаем в этом бытийный и ментальный аспекты, то есть говорим о пране как об опоре и об уме как об опирающемся, то из этого следует дальнейшее рассуждение о Рупакае (как трансформированном аспекте рупы, то есть праны) и Джнанакае, как трансформированном аспекте ума.
Это я к тому, что есть смысл говорить о тончайшей пране и тончайшем уме по отдельности. Причем подозреваю, что такое разделение для практикующих высшую тантру может иметь не только теоретический, но и практический смысл.

----------

Кунсанг (03.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Идея какова: все сделано из прабхасвары, некоей фигни, способной познавать ("прояснять", поэтому и ясный свет). *Когда человек умирает, его праны, поддерживающие появление тех или иных дхарм, растворяются обратно в прабхасвару.* Но, до того, человек и так сделан из прабхасвары.


WOLF с Вами! Это в индуизме идея именно такова. Но не в буддизме. В буддизме каждый поток тончайшего ума отдельный (индивидуальный) поток, и ни в какую общую прабхасвару он обратно не растворяется.

----------

Германн (03.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Это я к тому, что есть смысл говорить о тончайшей пране и тончайшем уме по отдельности. Причем подозреваю, что такое разделение для практикующих высшую тантру может иметь не только теоретический, но и практический смысл.


Как раз в этом случае - думаю, не имеет. Для остальных пран это разделение имеет смысл (типа как остановить прану, чтоб остановилось то или иное сознание), но в тех садханах, что я изучал, все время подчеркивалось, что тончайшая прана - это и есть "наше" тончайшее сознание. Порой говорят и про другие праны так, но гораздо реже, а здесь это имеет технический смысл.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Как раз в этом случае - думаю, не имеет. Для остальных пран это разделение имеет смысл (типа как остановить прану, чтоб остановилось то или иное сознание), но в тех садханах, что я изучал, все время подчеркивалось, что тончайшая прана - это и есть "наше" тончайшее сознание. Порой говорят и про другие праны так, но гораздо реже, а здесь это имеет технический смысл.


Вы, ежели изучали садханы, должны были понять, что тончайшая прана -- это энергия, служащая опорой для тончайшего сознания. Прана не может являться сознанием.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> WOLF с Вами! Это в индуизме идея именно такова. Но не в буддизме. В буддизме каждый поток тончайшего ума отдельный (индивидуальный) и ни в какую общую прабхасвару он обратно не растворяется.


Это ваши фантазии. Мы сейчас не о буддизме, а о квазишайвовской ваджраяне.

----------

Сергей Ч (02.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

*Facepalm*



> Вы, ежели изучали садханы, должны были понять, что тончайшая прана -- это энергия, служащая опорой для тончайшего сознания. Прана не может являться сознанием.





> *Ум ясного света, соответствующий окончательной пустоте, неотделим от тончайшего из ветров-энергий.*
> Далай-лама. _Махамудра гелуг-кагью_

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы, ежели изучали садханы, должны были понять


Помилуй, ну зачем человеку изучать садханы того, что он считает квазишайвовской ваджраяной?
Совершенно бессмысленный разговор.
Примерно так же как с Вольфом, тока с обратным знаком.

----------


## Нико

> Цитата Сообщение от Сергей Хос Посмотреть сообщение
> Ум ясного света, соответствующий окончательной пустоте, неотделим от тончайшего из ветров-энергий.
> Далай-лама. Махамудра гелуг-кагью


Неотделим-то неотделим. Это пара в одной упряжке. Но не означает, что прана есть сознание.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> квазишайвовской ваджраяной?


Я даже не знаю, что это за зверь такой. Нью-эйдж, мейби?

----------


## Ондрий

> WOLF с Вами! Это в индуизме идея именно такова. Но не в буддизме. В буддизме каждый поток тончайшего ума отдельный (индивидуальный) поток, и ни в какую общую прабхасвару он обратно не растворяется.


Просто у буддистов - каждый сам себе брахман  :Smilie: . А по сути разницы не много.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *Facepalm*


Нужно контекст понимать, а не просто за слова хвататься. Перед этим Далай-лама говорит:

Дальнейшее понимание того, каким образом наитончайший ум ясного света является источником всех чистых и нечистых проявлений мы можем получить, рассмотрев соотношение между умом ясного света и грубыми явлениями согласно системе тантры Гухьясамаджи. *Ум, сам по себе будучи просто ясностью и осознанием, должен иметь некоторую основу для своего функционирования. В качестве такой «опоры» его поддерживают энергетические потоки-ветры.* Ум и ветры представляют собой единый комплекс, и в этом смысле *ум постоянно «едет» на энергетических потоках как на повозке.*

И это соотношение - опора и опирающееся - сохраняется до самого тончайшего уровня.

----------

Кунсанг (03.10.2012), Нико (02.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Неотделим-то неотделим. Это пара в одной упряжке. Но не означает, что прана есть сознание.


А, это у вас паралогизм в стиле Символа Веры "Христа, Сына, Господа, единороднаго, во двух естествах неслитно, неизменно, нераздельно, неразлучно познаваемаго"?
Если объект А не может быть отделен от объекта Б никаким образом, значит, объекты А и Б совпадают. Например, объект "апельсин" нельзя отделить от объекта "плод апельсинного дерева". С упряжкой не так - одну лошадь легко можно отделить от другой, хотя бы мысленно.



> Нужно контекст понимать, а не просто за слова хвататься...


Это говорится про нечистые праны, а не про тончайшую прану-ум (кстати, задумайтесь, почему она именно _прана-ум_).

----------

Ондрий (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это говорится про нечистые праны, а не про тончайшую прану-ум (кстати, задумайтесь, почему она именно _прана-ум_).


И еще раз:

Ум, сам по себе *будучи просто ясностью и осознанием, должен иметь некоторую основу* для своего функционирования.

Ум и прана - разные категории, как нама и рупа. Хоть и составляют единый комплекс.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> А, это у вас паралогизм в стиле Символа Веры "Христа, Сына, Господа, единороднаго, во двух естествах неслитно, неизменно, нераздельно, неразлучно познавае маго"?
> Если объект А не может быть отделен от объекта Б никаким образом, значит, объекты А и Б совпадают. С упряжкой не так - одну лошадь легко можно отделить от другой, хотя бы мысленно.


Это Ваша софистика? Я в приведённом силлогизме "Если объект А не может быть отделен от объекта Б никаким образом, значит, объекты А и Б совпадают" не вижу логического охватывания тезиса.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Далай-лама поясняет:




> As to what might be the mechanism through which karma plays a causal role in the evolution of sentience, I find helpful some of the explanations given in the Vajrayana traditions, often referred to by modern writers as esoteric Buddhism. _According to the Guhyasamaja tantra, a principal tradition within Vajrayana Buddhism, at the most fundamental level, no absolute division can be made between mind and matter. Matter in its subtlest form is prana, a vital energy which is inseparable from consciousness. These two are different aspects of an indivisible reality._ Prana is the aspect of mobility, dynamism, and cohesion, while consciousness is the aspect of cognition and the capacity for reflective thinking. So according to the Guhyasamaja tantra, when a world system comes into being, we are witnessing the play of this energy and consciousness reality.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Далай-лама поясняет:


Здесь скорее сказано не о том, что это одно и то же, а содержится некое указание на своего рода диалектическую триаду:

These two are different *aspects of an indivisible reality*.

Но аспекты не правильно отождествлять между собой, как свет и теплоту огня (единой реальности).

----------


## Вантус

> Это Ваша софистика? Я в приведённом силлогизме "Если объект А не может быть отделен от объекта Б никаким образом, значит, объекты А и Б совпадают" не вижу логического охватывания тезиса.


Я не знаю, что значит "логическое охватывание тезиса". Извольте говорить понятными словами. Если же вы не в силах прочитать написанного, поясню: объекты совпадают, если все их признаки совпадают. Таково значение слова "совпадение" у нормальных людей. Люди говорят, что один объект может быть отделен от другого, если у него есть некоторые признаки, которых нет у другого (скажем, яблоко отлично от груши, так как форма груши - продолговатая, а яблока - более круглая). Если один объект не может быть отделен от другого, значит, что у него нет таких признаков, которых нет у другого объекта. Значит, у обоих объектов все признаки совпадают, и объекты - также совпадают.

----------

Ондрий (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Здесь скорее сказано не о том, что это одно и то же, а содержится некое указание на своего рода диалектическую триаду:
> 
> These two are different *aspects of an indivisible reality*.
> 
> Но аспекты не правильно отождествлять между собой, как свет и теплоту огня (единой реальности).


Вы не хотите видеть слов "_no absolute division can be made between mind and matter_"?

----------


## Нико

> Я не знаю, что значит "логическое охватывание тезиса". Извольте говорить понятными словами. Если же вы не в силах прочитать написанного, поясню: объекты совпадают, если все их признаки совпадают. Таково значение слова "совпадение" у нормальных людей. Люди говорят, что один объект может быть отделен от другого, если у него есть некоторые признаки, которых нет у другого (скажем, яблоко отлично от груши, так как форма груши - продолговатая, а яблока - более круглая). Если один объект не может быть отделен от другого, значит, что у него нет таких признаков, которых нет у другого объекта. Значит, у обоих объектов все признаки совпадают, и объекты - также совпадают.


Извините, но это -- не логика. Если два объекта неотделимы, это не означает, что они однородны по своей природе. И по сути своей тоже. В этом особенность тантрических объяснений, поэтому и говорится, что тантра -- не для всех.

----------


## Нико

> Вы не хотите видеть слов "_no absolute division can be made between mind and matter_"?


Здесь есть такое словечко: absolute. Это можно трактовать так: между материей и сознанием не может быть абсолютного различия, потому что и то, и другое пусто. А не потому что материя тождественна сознанию.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ум, сам по себе будучи просто ясностью и осознанием, должен иметь некоторую основу для своего функционирования. В качестве такой «опоры» его поддерживают энергетические потоки-ветры. Ум и ветры представляют собой единый комплекс, и в этом смысле ум постоянно «едет» на энергетических потоках как на повозке.


Вот сколько лет пытаюсь понять эту фразу (и аналогичные) - никак не выходит. Ум отдельно, ветры - отдельно и так до самой прабхасвары. При этом механизм работы грубых и тонких умов - идентичен.

----------


## Ондрий

> Извините, но это -- не логика. Если два объекта неотделимы, это не означает, что они однородны по своей природе. И по сути своей тоже. В этом особенность тантрических объяснений, поэтому и говорится, что тантра -- не для всех.


Нико, вы простите, умудрились переставить простые слова в предложении и у вас вот и вышла такая "специальная тантрическая объяснялка", которая, действительно, не для всех.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, вы простите, умудрились переставить простые слова в предложении и у вас вот и вышла такая "специальная тантрическая объяснялка", которая, действительно, не для всех.


Ох, ну что я могу с этим поделать? Не для всех, так не для всех.

----------


## Нико

> При этом механизм работы грубых и тонких умов - идентичен.


С чего Вы это взяли?

----------


## Ондрий

> С чего Вы это взяли?


Терма ночью приснилась.

А у вас для грубых умов - ум как-то работает иначе? Отдельно?

----------


## Вантус

> Извините, но это -- не логика.


У меня - логика, да, я цепочку силлогизмов написал.



> Если два объекта неотделимы, это не означает, что они однородны по своей природе.


Почему не означает?



> И по сути своей тоже. В этом особенность тантрических объяснений, поэтому и говорится, что тантра -- не для всех.


Тантра - для людей с дефектом логики?

----------


## Вантус

> Здесь есть такое словечко: absolute. Это можно трактовать так: между материей и сознанием не может быть абсолютного различия, потому что и то, и другое пусто. А не потому что материя тождественна сознанию.


Далай-лама поясняет, что говорит не об этом, а о том, что прана и ум - два аспекта познания одной и той же вещи:



> These two are different aspects of an indivisible reality. Prana is the aspect of mobility, dynamism, and cohesion, while consciousness is the aspect of cognition and the capacity for reflective thinking.

----------

Ондрий (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Терма ночью приснилась.
> 
> А у вас для грубых умов - ум как-то работает иначе? Отдельно?


Когда мы говорим про "грубые виды ума", под этим, по сути, подразумеваются виды чувственного восприятия. Ум ясного света функционирует иначе.

----------


## Ондрий

> Когда мы говорим про "грубые виды ума", под этим, по сути, подразумеваются виды чувственного восприятия. Ум ясного света функционирует иначе.


т.е. мы даже не пытаемся прочитать о чем шла речь.

----------


## Нико

> Далай-лама поясняет, что говорит не об этом, а о том, что прана и ум - два аспекта познания одной и той же вещи:


Ну прана же не обладает способностью к познанию???

----------


## Нико

> Почему не означает?


Потому что сознание и материя -- это принципиально разные феномены по своей сути.



> Тантра - для людей с дефектом логики?


Тантра -- для людей с высшими способностями.

----------


## Вантус

> Ну прана же не обладает способностью к познанию???


То, что познается как прана - и есть то или иное сознание. Есть даже табличка соответствий. Далее, прана, нади и бинду - суть одно, а в Хеваджре говорится:



> *bhagavan aha/
> tribhavaparinatah sarva grahyagrahakavarjitah/
> athava sarvopayena bhavalaksanakalpitah// (21)*
> 
> Bhagavan replied: The nadis are all transformations of the
> three realms of existence and are _devoid of the duality of
> subject and object_. But when they are used as means, they are
> all conceived as possessing characteristics of phenomenal
> things.
> ...


Т.е. нельзя считать, что нади сами по себе - это объект, потому как они же суть и субъект.

----------

Ондрий (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Потому что сознание и материя -- это принципиально разные феномены по своей сути.
> 
> 
> Тантра -- для людей с высшими способностями.


Люди с высшими способностями - это не способные построить силлогизм?

----------


## Вантус

> Потому что сознание и материя -- это принципиально разные феномены по своей сути.


А вот Далай-лама думает, что одинаковые по своей сути (no absolute division). Кому верить? И если считаете, что принципиально разные, то покажите эту принципиальную разницу.

----------


## Нико

> Люди с высшими способностями - это не способные построить силлогизм?


Способные, но не в Вашем стиле.

----------


## Нико

> А вот Далай-лама думает, что одинаковые по своей сути (no absolute division). Кому верить? И если считаете, что принципиально разные, то покажите эту принципиальную разницу.


Что значит "покажите"? Вы своё тело можете отделить от своего ума?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот сколько лет пытаюсь понять эту фразу (и аналогичные) - никак не выходит. Ум отдельно, ветры - отдельно и так до самой прабхасвары. При этом механизм работы грубых и тонких умов - идентичен.


Я думаю, тут слова могут служить лишь намеком для практического тьюнинга сознания, для практики. А если играть в них просто как в слова, да еще требуя строгого соответствия правилам формализованной логики, можно спорить до бесконечности.

----------


## Вантус

> Способные, но не в Вашем стиле.


Силлогизм - он вне стиля. Высказывание либо силлогизм, либо не силлогизм.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я думаю, тут слова могут служить лишь намеком для практического тьюнинга сознания, для практики. А если играть в них просто как в слова, да еще требуя строгого соответствия правилам формализованной логики, можно спорить до бесконечности.


 т.е. "сперва добейся"? ))

----------


## Вантус

> Что значит "покажите"? Вы своё тело можете отделить от своего ума?


С трудом, ибо иначе как через свой ум не познаю свое тело. Даже не могу представить его отдельно от своего ума. Тело - оно ж познается как последовательность рупа-дхарм, которые, как и нама - дхармы, мгновенные носители свалакшаны.

----------


## AlexТ

> Поищите эквивалент европейско-философскому "сознанию" в тхеравадинском понятии дхамма. (Есть дхамма Ниббана.) В переводах с пали "сознание" это то, что относится к скандхам. Скандхи разваливаются, знание не аннигилирует: другие дхаммы налицо.


*В Абхидхамме, Ниббана это внешний феномен отличен от ума* (_citta_) *и составляющих ум* (_cetasika_).

----------


## Нико

> Силлогизм - он вне стиля. Высказывание либо силлогизм, либо не силлогизм.


Высказывание -- либо некорректный силлогизм, либо корректный. Либо вообще не силлогизм.

----------


## Нико

> С трудом, ибо иначе как через свой ум не познаю свое тело. Даже не могу представить его отдельно от своего ума. Тело - оно ж познается как последовательность рупа-дхарм, которые, как и нама - дхармы, мгновенные носители свалакшаны.


А вот как умрёте -- в бардо представите. Какой ужас! Ум без тела! )))

----------


## Вантус

> *В Абхидхамме, Ниббана это внешний феномен отличен от ума* (_citta_) *и составляющих ум* (_cetasika_).


Нирвана у сарвастивадинов - это три асамскрита, тогда как сознание (и вообще все нама и рупа дхармы) - это санскрита, обусловленная дхарма.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> т.е. "сперва добейся"? ))


Не в этом смысле. Просто надо отдавать себе отчет в невозможности все вербализовать до конца )))

----------

Ондрий (02.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> А вот как умрёте -- в бардо представите. Какой ужас! Ум без тела! )))


В бардо у гандхарвы есть тело, не фантазируйте. Более того, оно имеет форму, иные говорят прошлого существования, иные - следующего. Цонкапа писал:




> В бардо глаза и другие [органы чувств всегда] целы. Тело имеет форму того существа, в которое предстоит переродиться. Пока не произошло перерождение, глаза, подобно "божественному глазу", видят беспрепятственно, а также и тело, словно обладая магическими силами, движется беспрепятственно.
> 
> В "Сокровищнице" говорится:
> 
>  "В облике наступающего до-смертного существования*58,
>   которое продлится до будущей смерти
>   с момента рожденья, он может быть видим
>   схожими с ним существами
>   и чистым "божественным глазом".
> ...

----------

Legba (04.10.2012), Ондрий (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Не в этом смысле. Просто надо отдавать себе отчет в невозможности все вербализовать до конца )))


Замечательный способ защиты при слитии спора.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В бардо *у гандхарвы есть тело*, не фантазируйте. Более того, *оно имеет форму*, иные говорят прошлого существования, иные - следующего. Цонкапа писал:


Из вашей цитаты:
То есть [до-смертное существование] - это время после перерождения до смерти. [Некоторые], *ошибочно поняв это, полагают, что [существо в бардо] имеет облик прежнего существования*, или же, столкнувшись с указанием на облик будущего [существования], считают, что оно 3,5 дня имеет облик прежнего существования и 3,5 дня - будущего. Подобных [мнений] не подтверждают никакие достоверные источники; *они чистая фантазия*.

Я не понял: вы приняли ошибочное мнение за истинное?

----------


## Ондрий

> Не в этом смысле. Просто надо отдавать себе отчет в невозможности все вербализовать до конца )))


Вкус меда не высказать - согласен, но можно же рассказать о хим. составе меда и способе его дОбычи._ (ну про описания способа у нас все ок)_

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Замечательный способ защиты при слитии спора.


Замечательная тенденция во всем видеть одну из мирских дхарм: победу или поражение.
Люди, знаете ли, не только спорят, а еще, например, обмениваются мнениями. И вообще, спектр вариантов общения довольно широк.

А те, которые лишь спорят, в другой жизни, говорят, становятся асурами )))

----------


## Вантус

> Из вашей цитаты:
> То есть [до-смертное существование] - это время после перерождения до смерти. [Некоторые], *ошибочно поняв это, полагают, что [существо в бардо] имеет облик прежнего существования*, или же, столкнувшись с указанием на облик будущего [существования], считают, что оно 3,5 дня имеет облик прежнего существования и 3,5 дня - будущего. Подобных [мнений] не подтверждают никакие достоверные источники; *они чистая фантазия*.Я не понял: вы приняли ошибочное мнение за истинное?


Вы не умеете читать? У вас проблемы с русским языком? Правильное мнение (Цонкапа) - это что



> Тело имеет форму того существа, в которое предстоит переродиться.


Неправильное мнение (разные Шитро):



> имеет облик прежнего существования, или же, столкнувшись с указанием на облик будущего [существования], считают, что оно 3,5 дня имеет облик прежнего существования и 3,5 дня - будущего.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вкус меда не высказать - согласен, но можно же рассказать о хим. составе меда и способе его дОбычи._ (ну про описания способа у нас все ок)_


Это 100% работает лишь в случае, когда объект описания равно воспринимается обеими сторонами конверсейшена.
А ежели объект трансцендентный, так не получится. Одна из причин - логика, которой мы пользуемся в быту, заточена под чувственно воспринимаемые объекты.
К каковым ни ум, ни алая-виджняна не относятся.

----------

Ондрий (02.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Из вашей цитаты:
> То есть [до-смертное существование] - это время после перерождения до смерти. [Некоторые], *ошибочно поняв это, полагают, что [существо в бардо] имеет облик прежнего существования*, или же, столкнувшись с указанием на облик будущего [существования], считают, что оно 3,5 дня имеет облик прежнего существования и 3,5 дня - будущего. Подобных [мнений] не подтверждают никакие достоверные источники; *они чистая фантазия*.
> 
> Я не понял: вы приняли ошибочное мнение за истинное?


Мне кажется, что тут та же тема, что и со своим телом, видимым во время сновидения. По аналогии. Важно не его наличие, а образ, опора. Тем не менее антарабхава возникает уже после прохождения 4х стадий. Соотв. это какбе уже сансарное существо с глюками. Вот и вопрос назрел в связи с этим - *имеет ли гандхарва прану?*  :Smilie:  
[вопрос поставлен не совсем корректно, т.к. по аналогии - "имеет ли ум свой ум" и т.д]

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Это 100% работает лишь в случае, когда объект описания равно воспринимается обеими сторонами конверсейшена.


Не всегда это обязательно - например в квантовой механнике обсуждаемые св-ва материи вообще не могут принципиально *прямо* наблюдаться. Только по очень косвенным признакам в макромире.




> А ежели объект трансцендентный, так не получится.


А вот это как раз вопрос - так ли уж сознание трансцендентно для описания? Его же как-то описывают.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Такие праны как люди - вряд ли, прану-ум - несомненно имеет. Я вообще читал, что такие праны, как у людей, есть совсем у малого числа существ и что даже у обитателей большинства чистых земель все настолько не так, что они не могут практиковать высшие тантры. Но это касается белой и красной капель, а что касается именно пран - даже не знаю, есть ли у богов, например, апана.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот и вопрос назрел в связи с этим - *имеет ли гандхарва прану?*  
> [вопрос поставлен не совсем корректно, т.к. по аналогии - "имеет ли ум свой ум" и т.д]


Да, это было бы интересное исследование - "анатомия и физиология гандхарв". ))))
Можно неплохой дисер написать.
Жалко, времени нет.

----------

Ондрий (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> А вот это как раз вопрос - так ли уж сознание трансцендентно для описания? Его же как-то описывают.


Оно совершенно не трансцендентно, мы переживаем наличие сознания каждый момент, наше сознание дано нам в опыте, тогда как трансцендентное - это нечто принципиально не доступное опытному познанию. Более того, мы легко можем отличить гнев от доброжелательности, веселье от уныния и т.п. (ровным счетом также, как мы отличаем круглое от квадратного), понять, когда мы устремляем внимание к объекту, когда намереваемся совершить действие, полностью классифицировать, таким образом все феномены сознания (те самые чайтасика) на основе данных нам в опыте признаков.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вот это как раз вопрос - так ли уж сознание трансцендентно для описания? Его же как-то описывают.


Сложность описания ума - в его простоте. Определение-то совсем простое, а вот поди разберись, что за этим стоит.

Я ясно помню из детства мой первый урок эпистемологии, когда я должен был выучить наизусть изречение «Характеристики ума - ясность и знание». Такое определение сознанию давали тибетские мыслители на основе древних индийских писаний. Лишь много лет спустя я понял, какая глубокая философская проблема кроется за этой простой с виду формулировкой. И теперь я часто не могу не улыбнуться, когда вижу девятилетних монахов, с уверенностью произносящих эту фразу в зале для дебатов
Далай-лама. _Вселенная в едином атоме_

----------


## Ондрий

> Такие праны как люди - вряд ли, прану-ум - несомненно имеет. Я вообще читал, что такие праны, как у людей, есть совсем у малого числа существ и что даже у обитателей большинства чистых земель все настолько не так, что они не могут практиковать высшие тантры. Но это касается белой и красной капель, а что касается именно пран - даже не знаю, есть ли у богов, например, апана.


у богов мира форм - точно нет, но по хитрому вопросу "а как же дела обстоят в Акаништхе?" мануалы хитро отвечают "А вот там - есть!" ))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Оно совершенно не трансцендентно, мы переживаем наличие сознания каждый момент, наше сознание дано нам в опыте, тогда как трансцендентное - это нечто принципиально не доступное опытному познанию. Более того, мы легко можем отличить гнев от доброжелательности, веселье от уныния и т.п. (ровным счетом также, как мы отличаем круглое от квадратного), понять, когда мы устремляем внимание к объекту, когда намереваемся совершить действие, полностью классифицировать, таким образом все феномены сознания (те самые чайтасика) на основе данных нам в опыте признаков.


да, но это касается "повседневного" ума. О прабхасваре вот говорят, что так уже не сказать. Да и опытным путем достаточно просто установить, что *осознанное* переживание прабхасвары не так просто достижимо. В том, собственно, и состоят практики тантры.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

простите, не удержался )))




> Трурль и Клапауциус были учениками великого Цереброна Эмдеэртия, который целые сорок лет излагал в Высшей Школе Небытия Общую Теорию Драконов. Как известно, драконов не существует. Эта примитивная констатация может удовлетворить лишь ум простака, но отнюдь не ученого, поскольку Высшая Школа Небытия тем, что существует, вообще не занимается; банальность бытия установлена слишком давно и не заслуживает более ни единого словечка. Тут-то гениальный Цереброн, атаковав проблему методами точных наук, установил, что имеется три типа драконов: нулевые, мнимые и отрицательные. Все они, как было сказано, не существуют, однако каждый тип - на свой особый манер.


(C)

----------

Вантус (03.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> да, но это касается "повседневного" ума. О прабхасваре вот говорят, что так уже не сказать. Да и опытным путем достаточно просто установить, что *осознанное* переживание прабхасвары не так просто достижимо. В том, собственно, и состоят практики тантры.


Дело в том, что во всяком повседневном уме - клеша, кусала, вишаянията и пр. есть нечто и от прабхасвары. Они как бы сделаны из прабхасвары, закрученной непотребным образом в узлах нади.

----------

Ондрий (03.10.2012), Сергей Хос (03.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Дело в том, что во всяком повседневном уме - клеша, кусала, вишаянията и пр. есть нечто и от прабхасвары. Они как бы сделаны из прабхасвары, закрученной непотребным образом в узлах нади.


С этим я соглашусь, хотя меня тут уже поругали, что грубый ум и прабхасвара это разное))). 

Тем не менее, при всей своей прабхасварости повседневный ум остается повседневным умом, иначе незачем было бы его растворять и всякое такое там себе раскручивать. Т.е. прабхасвара непроявлена, не наблюдаема и т.д. из-за такой вот конфигурацьён нади.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> С этим я соглашусь, хотя меня тут уже поругали, что грубый ум и прабхасвара это разное))). 
> 
> Тем не менее, при всей своей прабхасварости повседневный ум остается повседневным умом, иначе незачем было бы его растворять и всякое такое там себе раскручивать. Т.е. прабхасвара непроявлена, не наблюдаема и т.д. из-за такой вот конфигурацьён нади.


Тут сразу рождается дзогченосрач, возможно ты даже знаешь о том. Одни будут говорить, что прабхасвара, завязанная в нечистую прану в сансарическом канале - уже как бы и не прабхасвара, другие - обратное, что сам по себе канал, как бы его не закрути, все едино прабхасвара и главное это постичь. Осложняет срач еще то, что Дзогчен имеет другую терминологию и его каналы изрядно отличны от махамудринских.

----------


## Ондрий

> Тут сразу рождается дзогченосрач, возможно ты даже знаешь о том. Одни будут говорить, что прабхасвара, завязанная в нечистую прану в сансарическом канале - уже как бы и не прабхасвара, другие - обратное, что сам по себе канал, как бы его не закрути, все едино прабхасвара и главное это постичь. Осложняет срач еще то, что Дзогчен имеет другую терминологию и его каналы изрядно отличны от махамудринских.


Сдается мне, что разделение на чистые и не чистые сильно вступает в противоречие уже даже с сутрами праджняпарамиты, уж не говоря о джуде. С другой стороны, ЕСДЛ пишет (на базе конечно правильных мануалов), что прабхасвара ни разу не есть продукт трансформации нечистых скандх и т.д., т.е. данные сансарные ум и тело принципиально не могут быть причиной пробуждения и никаие там "не чистые" скандхи не трансформируются в "чистые", а просто элиминируются_ (боюсь щас кому-то опять что-то порвем, например шаблон)_. Что в общем-то согласуется с всем путем джуда - все надо по-растворять, чтобы прабхасвара засияла, а уж потом из нее лепят маядеху (хотя там тоже есть некие разделения на чистую и не чистую маядеху). Лично мне думается, что это все терминологическая эквилибристика т.к. базовый постулат махаяны что сансара==нирвана не должен обходиться через некий workaround.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Тантра -- для людей с высшими способностями.


 :Big Grin:  С высшими способностями к чему?

----------

Федор Ф (03.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> С высшими способностями к чему?


С высшими способностями к йоге божества, освоению стадий керим и дзогрим. И к быстрому пути к просветлению.

----------


## Кунсанг

Вроде Учителя говорят что тончайшее сознание которое перерождается, никогда не расстается со своим тонким энергетическим телом. Потом практики тантры трансформируют это тонкое тело в грубое тело будды, а тонкое сознание становится Дхармакайей. Без этого тонкого тела ум не может функционировать, но это не одно и то же. Ум отдельно, тело отдельно, но связаны между собой. Образно описывают что мысли садятся верхом на коня ветров и скачут туда-сюда. Благодаря активности ветров активизируются и мысли. Из-за неправильной активности ветров человек сходит с ума. Благодаря практике тонкое энергетическое тело практика тантры при жизни трансформируется в тело божества, и в бардо уже все духи и умершие видят этого человека как имеющего тело божества. У него нет настоящего тела божества тем не менее облик его тела уже имеет форму божества и навредить злые духи уже не в силах, они не могут даже взглянуть на него.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Просто у буддистов - каждый сам себе брахман . А по сути разницы не много.


Не понимаю, чем, например, нижеприведенная трактковка отличается от той, что дается в хинду тантре.

_Do not make the mistake of imagining that the nature of mind is exclusive to our mind only. It is in fact the nature of everything. It can never be said too often that to realize the nature of mind is to realize the nature of all things. Saints and mystics throughout history have adorned their realizations with different names and given them different faces and interpretations, but what they are all fundamentally experiencing is the essential nature of the mind. Christians and Jews call it "God"; Hindus call it "the Self," "Shiva," "Brahman," and "Vishnu"; Sufi mystics name it "the Hidden Essence"; and Buddhists call it "buddha nature." At the heart of all religions is the certainty that there is a fundamental truth, and that this life is a sacred opportunity to evolve and realize it._

Фактически Согьял Ринпоче говорит, что считать природу ума исключительно индивидуальным потоком сознания было бы не верно.

----------

Wyrd (03.10.2012), Вантус (03.10.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> С высшими способностями к йоге божества, освоению стадий керим и дзогрим. И к быстрому пути к просветлению.


Уверен, что первое и второе, совершенно разные пути, не имеющие ничего общего друг с другом.

----------

Федор Ф (03.10.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вроде Учителя говорят что тончайшее сознание которое перерождается, никогда не расстается со своим тонким энергетическим телом. Потом практики тантры трансформируют это тонкое тело в грубое тело будды, а тонкое сознание становится Дхармакайей. Без этого тонкого тела ум не может функционировать, но это не одно и то же. Ум отдельно, тело отдельно, но связаны между собой. Образно описывают что мысли садятся верхом на коня ветров и скачут туда-сюда. Благодаря активности ветров активизируются и мысли. Из-за неправильной активности ветров человек сходит с ума. Благодаря практике тонкое энергетическое тело практика тантры при жизни трансформируется в тело божества, и в бардо уже все духи и умершие видят этого человека как имеющего тело божества. У него нет настоящего тела божества тем не менее облик его тела уже имеет форму божества и навредить злые духи уже не в силах, они не могут даже взглянуть на него.


Тело праны (дыхания) - это неотъемлемая часть рупа-кхандхи, разрушающееся в процессе смерти. Различные каналы и чакры, связанные с этим телом, вообще не существуют нигде, кроме воображения йога, который их создает там в практических целях. 
Мне кто-нибудь ответит, как ваше ваджраянское тончайшее, перерождающееся сознание, стыкуется с буддийской схемой существования всего сущего - патиччасамутпадой?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мне кто-нибудь ответит, как ваше ваджраянское тончайшее, перерождающееся сознание, стыкуется с буддийской схемой существования *всего сущего* - патиччасамутпадой?


Никак не стыкуется, поскольку это необусловленная дхарма. Патиччасамутпада же описывает становление обусловленной, иллюзорной видимости. А с абсолютной т.зр. смерти вообще нет. Как и существования того, что вам кажется *сущим*.

Жизнь сансарических существ подобна сновидению,
Поэтому никто из них не рождался и не умирал.
_Самадхираджасутра_

Все скитальцы сансары подобны образам сновидения.
Собственной кармой они привязаны к своей отдельности,
И потому блуждают в круговороте бесконечных радостей и страданий.
Их природа  — бессамостная  татхата (таковость) ,
Но, не зная этого, они цепляются за «я» и «самость» .
В результате страдания сансары лишь возрастают.
_Сутра, испрошеннаяй Брахмой_

----------

Wyrd (03.10.2012), Алексей Л (03.10.2012), Ондрий (03.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Некоторым достаточно просто *один раз* написать - "я тут эта.. из тхеравады, и я не согласен со всем". Ну чтобы топик не засорять одними и теми же протестами.

----------

Wyrd (03.10.2012), Сергей Хос (03.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Фактически Согьял Ринпоче говорит, что считать природу ума исключительно индивидуальным потоком сознания было бы не верно.


Помимо констатаций, было бы неплохо дать, если есть, какое-то описание функционирования ума в таком режиме. Много конечно непоняток, т.к. с одной стороны это противоречит сутрам праджняпарамиты (об индивидуальных потоках сантаны), а с другой стороны - согласуется с тантрой, где допускаются всякие интересные эффекты типа авеши и т.д.. но согласуется все-же не в виде "все умы - суть один ум", конкретно констатируя брахман, пракрити и т.п.

----------

Vidyadhara (04.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Никак не стыкуется, поскольку это необусловленная дхарма.


По моему, в комментарии Далай-ламы на Махамудру гелуг-кагью говорится о том, что ясный свет обусловлен мысленным обозначением.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Много конечно непоняток


Да просто надо понимать в контексте, а не цепляться за слова. Сущность (svarupa, ngo bo) одного ума не имеет собственных характеристик, позволяющих отличить его от другого, и в этом смысле они, типа, "едины". Но это разные потоки, они не сливаются и не перемешиваются и тем более не растворяются в едином "сверхсознании" Бога (как в индуизме).

----------

Ондрий (03.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> По моему, в комментарии Далай-ламы на Махамудру гелуг-кагью говорится о том, что ясный свет обусловлен мысленным обозначением.


Все, что мы описываем, обусловлено мысленным обозначением. В этом смысле - да.

И кстати, вспомни:
Если бы пустота [объекта] от установленности в силу самобытия самосущей природы [означала, что] его не существует и в самом себе (kho rang la kho rang med), то, поскольку несуществование в самом себе [означает], что нигде нет [вовсе никакого] существования, сами приверженцы теории о том, что некоторые феномены истинно существуют, ... не являлись бы установленными основами [т.е. не существовали бы], будучи пустыми от самобытия «собственной сущности». 
_Средний ламрим Цонкапы_

И еще:
не все познаваемые и выражаемые объекты могут считаться относительной истиной, [поскольку, например, пустота – познаваемый и выражаемый объект, но является абсолютной истиной]
_Там же_

----------


## Ондрий

> Да просто надо понимать в контексте, а не цепляться за слова. Сущность (svarupa, ngo bo) одного ума не имеет собственных характеристик, позволяющих отличить его от другого, и в этом смысле они, типа, "едины". Но это разные потоки, они не сливаются и не перемешиваются и тем более не растворяются в едином "сверхсознании" Бога (как в индуизме).


Я совершенно согласен с такой постановкой. Предыдущая фраза Согьяла Ринпоче так и интерпретируется скорее всего. Но я не уверен, что такая трактовка "единые в смысле качеств" универсальна - слишком просто получилось бы, т.к. в тантре встречаются некоторые противоречия строгой индивидуальности "личной" сантаны. Но это очень сложный дискуссионный вопрос, и точно не для этой ветки.

----------

Vidyadhara (04.10.2012), Сергей Хос (03.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Все, что мы описываем, обусловлено мысленным обозначением. В этом смысле - да.
> 
> И кстати, вспомни:
> Если бы пустота [объекта] от установленности в силу самобытия самосущей природы [означала, что] его не существует и в самом себе (kho rang la kho rang med), то, поскольку несуществование в самом себе [означает], что нигде нет [вовсе никакого] существования, сами приверженцы теории о том, что некоторые феномены истинно существуют, ... не являлись бы установленными основами [т.е. не существовали бы], будучи пустыми от самобытия «собственной сущности». 
> _Средний ламрим Цонкапы_
> 
> И еще:
> не все познаваемые и выражаемые объекты могут считаться относительной истиной, [поскольку, например, пустота – познаваемый и выражаемый объект, но является абсолютной истиной]
> _Там же_


А ясный свет-- абсолютная истина?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А ясный свет-- абсолютная истина?


Интересный вопрос. Так с ходу и не скажу. Вероятно, это аспект ясности пустотнотности ума, а относится ли он к категории абсолютной истины - не знаю. Но пустота *как познаваемый и выражаемый объект* (но не как объект прямого йогического опыта), тоже обусловлена мысленным обозначением, хотя и является абсолютной истиной. М.б. и с ясн. светом так же?
А ты как думаешь?

----------


## Нико

> Интересный вопрос. Так с ходу и не скажу. Вероятно, это аспект ясности пустотнотности ума, а относится ли он к категории абсолютной истины - не знаю.
> А ты как думаешь?


Я предполагаю, что это не абсолютная истина, но есть ведь субъективный и объективный ясный свет. Второй может быть отнесён к абсолютной истине.... Или??? 
Ещё такой момент: при достижении просветления ясный свет преобразуется в Дхармакаю. Является ли она абсолютной истиной? По-видимому, один из её аспектов: Свабхавикакая. Но не Джнянадхармакая.

----------


## Нико

Как раз сегодня на учении Е.С. Далай-лама говорил о том, что использование в диспутах только одних цитат из первоисточников -- неверный подход. Нужно применять свою логику и интеллект. Мне это как-то ближе, чем просто цитаты.

----------


## Алексей Л

> А ясный свет-- абсолютная истина?


Все очень просто если не придумывать. 
Истина- есть способность ума воспринимать реальность так как она есть, без искажения.

----------

Федор Ф (03.10.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Никак не стыкуется, поскольку это необусловленная дхарма.


Как, еще одна?  :EEK!:  Т.е. у вас появилась еще одна необусловленная дхамма, помимо ниббаны - тончайшее сознание. Так чем же тогда такое сознание отличается от безличного Брахмана?




> Патиччасамутпада же описывает становление обусловленной, иллюзорной видимости.


И сознание, описываемое патиччасамутпадой, является единственным, существующим сознанием, которое конечно же обусловлено.

----------

Vidyadhara (04.10.2012), Сергей Ч (03.10.2012), Федор Ф (03.10.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Но это разные потоки, они не сливаются и не перемешиваются и тем более не растворяются в едином "сверхсознании" Бога


Ну, вот почему вообще используется это понятие -"поток"? Какая причина была выбрать именно это, а не другое слово? Поток это что-то изменчивое, текучее, непостоянное, верно? Если как Вы написали строчкой выше - "_ Сущность (svarupa, ngo bo) одного ума не имеет собственных характеристик, позволяющих отличить его от другого, и в этом смысле они, типа, "едины_", то что именно течет, что меняется? Если нет "_собственных характеристик отличающих от другого_", то мы имеем просто что вроде  "ряда штампованных деталей", которые действительно друг от друга "отличаются, но не сливаются и не перемешиваются". Тогда использовать понятие "поток" нет никакой нужды, проще принять это неким неизменяемым объектом - душа, например? Течь тут тогда получается совершенно нечему.
С другой стороны - если наградить "_сущность ума"_ некими изменяемыми характеристиками, то понятие "поток" было бы уже совершенно к месту, но тогда не стыкуется первая часть Вашего предположения - " _Сущность (svarupa, ngo bo) одного ума не имеет собственных характеристик, позволяющих отличить его от другого, и в этом смысле они, типа, "едины_"
Что-то не срастается тут у Вас.

----------


## Нико

> Ну, вот почему вообще используется это понятие -"поток"? Какая причина была выбрать именно это, а не другое слово? Поток это что-то изменчивое, текучее, непостоянное, верно? Если как Вы написали строчкой выше - "_ Сущность (svarupa, ngo bo) одного ума не имеет собственных характеристик, позволяющих отличить его от другого, и в этом смысле они, типа, "едины_", то что именно течет, что меняется? Если нет "_собственных характеристик отличающих от другого_", то мы имеем просто что вроде  "ряда штампованных деталей", которые действительно друг от друга "отличаются, но не сливаются и не перемешиваются". Тогда использовать понятие "поток" нет никакой нужды, проще принять это неким неизменяемым объектом - душа, например? Течь тут тогда получается совершенно нечему.
> С другой стороны - если наградить "_сущность ума"_ некими изменяемыми характеристиками, то понятие "поток" было бы уже совершенно к месту, но тогда не стыкуется первая часть Вашего предположения - " _Сущность (svarupa, ngo bo) одного ума не имеет собственных характеристик, позволяющих отличить его от другого, и в этом смысле они, типа, "едины_"
> Что-то не срастается тут у Вас.


Про сознание говорится, что оно непостоянно, но постоянно в своём потоке, или в протяжённости. Понимайте, как хотите, но Далай-лама говорит, что после просветления индивидуальные потоки сознания не сливаются в один "винегрет".

----------

Ometoff (03.05.2016)

----------


## Sadhak

> Как раз сегодня на учении Е.С. Далай-лама говорил о том, что использование в диспутах только одних цитат из первоисточников -- неверный подход. Нужно применять свою логику и интеллект. Мне это как-то ближе, чем просто цитаты.


Вот, вот и я про то же. Но тут обычно с этим проблемы.

----------

Нико (03.10.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Про сознание говорится, что оно непостоянно, но постоянно в своём потоке, или в протяжённости. Понимайте, как хотите, но Далай-лама говорит, что после просветления индивидуальные потоки сознания не сливаются в один "винегрет".


Ну, вот давайте и подумаем самостоятельно как это вообще может быть. Или у учителей спросим у кого возможность есть.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну, вот почему вообще используется это понятие -"поток"?


Поток - в том смысле, что предшествующий момент является причиной последующего. Это на абс. уровне, в чистом сознании. В загрязненном происходит "викальпирование", возникает рассудочный дискурс (викальпа), обусловленный кармическими загрязнениями. Отсюда известные образы о "запыленном зеркале", "замутненной воде" и т.д.
В сутрах Первого поворота описание давалось исключительно с позиции описания кармических причин загрязнения.
В сутрах Второго поворота говорится о пустоте всего привнесенного от собственной независимой сущности.
В сутрах Третьего прямо описывается то, что является основой для привнесения.
Если эти три уровня описания путать, возникает сумятица.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нужно применять свою логику и интеллект. Мне это как-то ближе, чем просто цитаты.


А к чему нужно применять свою логику и интеллект - к собственным "догонам" или к сказанному в авторитетных источниках?
Беда в том, что такая позиция легко может стать оправданием игнорирования части Канона.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Никак не стыкуется, поскольку это необусловленная дхарма


Скажите, а от этого так называемого "тонкого" сознания есть избавление? Хоть какой-то способ освободиться от него? Или оно беспредельно и выхода нет? В таком случае освобождение, Ниббана зыбка, не окончательна, и это тонкость сознания чревата новыми иллюзиями, возобновлением сансары. Где конец ему, скажите!
Как все печально. Хорошо что Будда говорил о таком взгляде, как неправильном. Любая попытка утвердиться в сознании (даже в самых высоких джханах, в сфере Ничто и Ни восприятия, ни невосприятия) - это сансара (ДН1)

----------

Леонид Ш (03.10.2012), Сергей Ч (03.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> сознание, описываемое патиччасамутпадой, является единственным, существующим сознанием


и во веки веков аминь

----------

Вантус (03.10.2012), Нико (03.10.2012), Ондрий (03.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А к чему нужно применять свою логику и интеллект - к собственным "догонам" или к сказанному в авторитетных источниках?
> Беда в том, что такая позиция легко может стать оправданием игнорирования части Канона.


Может быть и так. Просто, после получения учений от Его Святейшества Далай-ламы в течение 17 лет, я как-то склонна к логическому осмыслению Дхармы. Да, грешу незнанием всего канона при этом. Или всех канонов.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Где конец ему, скажите!


Трансформируется в Джнянадхармакаю Будды. Без возможности возвращения в сансару.
Так что не пугайтесь, все будет хорошо. Только очень не скоро. )))))

----------

Wyrd (03.10.2012), Ондрий (03.10.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Некоторым достаточно просто *один раз* написать - "я тут эта.. из тхеравады, и я не согласен со всем". Ну чтобы топик не засорять одними и теми же протестами.


Разве в разделе "Вопросы по буддизму" тхеравадинам не место? Вы везде хотите властвавать, не так ли? Что ж, как вам угодно, но, припоминаю я, Будда учил уважать собеседников. (См. "Правильная речь"). 
Или вас другой какой-то Будда учил?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Может быть и так. Просто, после получения учений от Его Святейшества Далай-ламы в течение 17 лет, я как-то склонна к логическому осмыслению Дхармы. Да, грешу незнанием всего канона при этом. Или всех канонов.


Просто тебя научили к сутрам Третьего поворота относиться несколько свысока. Поэтому они для тебя лирика, а не описание реальности.
Но на самом деле сутры Второго существуют для того, чтобы правильно осмыслить сказанное в Третьем, а не просто игнорировать.

Поэтому, кстати, когда элементы этих понятий проникают в, казалось бы, привычные тексты, как в Среднем ламриме, получается затык и перевод не выходит. Просто в мозги не укладывается сказанное, кажется ересью страшной. ))))

----------

Wyrd (03.10.2012), Сергей Ч (03.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Разве в разделе "Вопросы по буддизму" тхеравадинам не место?


Есть разница между изложением своей позиции и спесивым обвинением окружающих в "неправоверности". Первое всегда приветствуется, а второе вызывает иронию, вполне уместную.

----------

Wyrd (03.10.2012), Ондрий (03.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я предполагаю, что это не абсолютная истина, но есть ведь субъективный и объективный ясный свет. Второй может быть отнесён к абсолютной истине.... Или??? 
> Ещё такой момент: при достижении просветления ясный свет преобразуется в Дхармакаю. Является ли она абсолютной истиной? По-видимому, один из её аспектов: Свабхавикакая. Но не Джнянадхармакая.


Вероятно, это все разные описания одно и той же необусловленной дхармы "нирвана". С позиции омраченного ума она может видеться то так, то эдак, это нормально. )))

----------


## Федор Ф

> Трансформируется в Джнянадхармакаю Будды. Без возможности возвращения в сансару


То есть в Вечность. От которой уже избавления нет. Да, очень трудно разуму принять идею об освобождении. Все мы как-то хотим зацепиться за какую-нибудь вечность, у которой нет границ, называя ее разными именами. 
Но еще живо в этом мире единственное, высшее учение, ведущее к истинному освобождению. Дхамма, изложенная в Палийском Каноне. Какое счастье, что я ее нашел. Во всяком случае, я знаю теперь, что есть предел сознанию и сансаре и  возможно его преодолеть.
Простите за некоторый пафос, но это искреннее, выстраданное заявление. И я, может, не сказал бы этого, но здесь прозвучало об учении для людей высших способностей... так что, я решил, что и я могу высказать свое мнение о высшем.

Кстати, самый прямой и короткий путь к освобождению - это сатипаттхана.

----------

Леонид Ш (03.10.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Поток - в том смысле, что предшествующий момент является причиной последующего. Это на абс. уровне, в чистом сознании. В загрязненном происходит "викальпирование", возникает рассудочный дискурс (викальпа), обусловленный кармическими загрязнениями. Отсюда известные образы о "запыленном зеркале", "замутненной воде" и т.д.
>  В сутрах Первого поворота описание давалось исключительно с позиции описания кармических причин загрязнения.
>  В сутрах Второго поворота говорится о пустоте всего привнесенного от собственной независимой сущности.
>  В сутрах Третьего прямо описывается то, что является основой для привнесения.
>  Если эти три уровня описания путать, возникает сумятица.


Причем тут уровни  и три поворота колеса учения? Зачем забалтывать суть? Вот Вы говорите - _"Поток - в том смысле, что предшествующий момент является причиной последующего."_
Значит предшествующий момент "_сущности ума_" отличается от предыдущего или нет? Если не отличается, то этот один и тот же объект без всяких изменений и понятие "поток" тут абсолютно не подходит. Если отличается, то эта "сущность ума" лежит в цепочке причинности с чем-то еще помимо нее самой, что и вызвает такие обусловленные изменения. Как быть, что делать теперь будем? Цитат напихаем?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Есть разница между изложением своей позиции и спесивым обвинением окружающих в "неправоверности". Первое всегда приветствуется, а второе вызывает иронию, вполне уместную.


Дорогой Сергей! Давайте судить объективно. Я, например, совсем не конфликтный человек, но и у меня часто возникает вполне уместная ирония по поводу "неправоверности" тхеравадинов. Нельзя не заметить то там, то здесь уж слишком явное презрение к нам и желание унизить. Поэтому, еще раз предлагаю - давайте уважать друг друга. Тем более, в разделах,  доступных всем традициям в равной мере.

----------

Сергей Хос (03.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Но на самом деле сутры Второго существуют для того, чтобы правильно осмыслить сказанное в Третьем, а не просто игнорировать.


Мне кажется это просто такая интерпретация в конкретных школах, подведенная под доктрину этой конкретной школы т.к. даже по названию третий поворот шел после 2го).

Федор, давайте не будем нагнетать. Почитайте все коментарии выше - все мои сообщения указывают с какой т.з. они выданы. Указана или школа или направление. Если ваши палладины будут делать так-же, а не осмеивать и гыгыкать, то будет разговор, если нет - будет убит тред очередным холиваром. И начинаете его опять вы - воинствующие тхеравадины. Как же я устал от этого. 

Берите пример с Топпера.

----------

Alex (03.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> То есть в Вечность. От которой уже избавления нет. Да, очень трудно разуму принять идею об освобождении. Все мы как-то хотим зацепиться за какую-нибудь вечность, у которой нет границ, называя ее разными именами. 
> Но еще живо в этом мире единственное, высшее учение, ведущее к истинному освобождению. Дхамма, изложенная в Палийском Каноне. Какое счастье, что я ее нашел. Во всяком случае, я знаю теперь, что есть предел сознанию и сансаре и  возможно его преодолеть.
> Простите за некоторый пафос, но это искреннее, выстраданное заявление. И я, может, не сказал бы этого, но здесь прозвучало об учении для людей высших способностей... так что, я решил, что и я могу высказать свое мнение о высшем.


Выходит, сначала знание есть, а потом никакого знания нет. Но Татхагата знает. 
Если не будет никакого знания - не будет и Татхагаты после смерти. А это уже не ПК.

----------


## Кунсанг

Сама идея о которой вы говорите - Освобождение подразумевает не достижение аннигиляции (я это слово уже полюбил) а свободу от чего-либо. Кто-либо достиг свободы. Достижение свободы подразумевает дальнейшее бытие свободное от чего-либо. Это странно говорить об освобождении (от сансары) и достижении НИрваны как о полном исчезновении сознания. 4 Благородные Истины говорят что НИрвана это освобождение от страданий сансары и достижение высшего счастья. Странно говорить о счастье если никого нет. Кто счастье то испытывает? Ау? Нет никого. Значит нет и счастья. Но это логическая ошибка.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот Вы говорите - _"Поток - в том смысле, что предшествующий момент является причиной последующего."_
> Значит предшествующий момент "_сущности ума_" отличается от предыдущего или нет? Если не отличается, то этот один и тот же объект без всяких изменений и понятие "поток" тут абсолютно не подходит.


Вода, протекающая в данный момент точку А отличается от той, что протекала в предыдущий момент?



> Зачем забалтывать суть?


Разные люди видят суть по-разному.

----------


## Вантус

> Да просто надо понимать в контексте, а не цепляться за слова. Сущность (svarupa, ngo bo) одного ума не имеет собственных характеристик, позволяющих отличить его от другого, и в этом смысле они, типа, "едины". Но это разные потоки, они не сливаются и не перемешиваются и тем более не растворяются в едином "сверхсознании" Бога (как в индуизме).


У вас некий фантазийный "индуизм". Что значит "разные потоки"? У йогина есть один-единственный поток, он с ним выделывает разные штуковины. Более того, термины "единое "сверхсознание" Бога" слабо соотносятся с каким-либо индуизмом. Это больше к New Age.

----------


## Sadhak

> Вода, протекающая в данный момент точку А отличается от той, что протекала в предыдущий момент?


Отличается. Значит у Вас и "сущность ума" от предыдущей отличается? Или нет?  :Smilie: . Сергей, ну нелепо же - если не знаете как из этого выкрутиться, так и скажите, что тут страшного-то? Нет, будем туману цитатами и встречными вопросами напускать...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что значит "разные потоки"?


Значит индивидуальные. Например, мой и ваш - они не смешиватся, поэтому каждый претерпевает собственную карму. И по достижении буддства они на сольются в едином сверхсознании. Это будут два разные будды: Бхагаван Вантус и Бхагаван Хос. )))))
Хоть татхата одного и другого и не имеет собственных признаков, по которым можно было бы их различить.

----------

Ондрий (03.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> если не знаете как из этого выкрутиться, так и скажите


Я вам даю корректное изложение учения, что мне выкручиваться? А вам бы подучиться немного, чтобы судить.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Сама идея о которой вы говорите - Освобождение подразумевает не достижение аннигиляции (я это слово уже полюбил) а свободу от чего-либо.


Правильно, чтобы аннигилировать 'Я', личность - она должна иметь существование, а так как постигается отсутствие 'Я', личности - то никто не аннигилирует.
Да, под освобождением подразумевается свобода от 5 кхандх, одной из которых является сознание.




> Кто-либо достиг свободы. Достижение свободы подразумевает дальнейшее бытие свободное от чего-либо.


Есть ниббана, свобода от страданий, но нет того, кто пребывает в ниббане... просто татхагата. Полное прекращение обусловленности, прерывание цепи патиччасамутпады, угасание, вечный покой. И конечно же ниббана не подразумевает дальнейшее бытие. 




> Это странно говорить об освобождении (от сансары) и достижении НИрваны как о полном исчезновении сознания. 4 Благородные Истины говорят что НИрвана это освобождение от страданий сансары и достижение высшего счастья. Странно говорить о счастье если никого нет. Кто счастье то испытывает? Ау? Нет никого. Значит нет и счастья. Но это логическая ошибка.


Будда говорил, что он открыл Истину, очень трудную для понимания. Нет никакой логической ошибки: вступающий в ниббану, испытывает высшее счастье - счастье освобождения. Будда не говорил, что *некто* будет испытывать некое длительное или вечное счастье. Арахант полностью постигает, что в 5 совокупностях нет 'Я', что то - что он на протяжении неизмеримого количества рождений считал собой - лишь безличные дхаммы и части безначального природного процесса. Он сбрасывает неизмеримое бремя, и чувствует надмирское счастье от прямого знания, что это последнее рождение, и что уже никогда больше не будет совокупностей, рождения и страданий. И все... ниббана - это полное прекращения всего, что только можно себе представить.

----------

Федор Ф (04.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Значит индивидуальные. Например, мой и ваш - они не смешиватся, поэтому каждый претерпевает собственную карму. И по достижении буддства они на сольются в едином сверхсознании. Это будут два разные будды: Бхагаван Вантус и Бхагаван Хос. )))))


Индивидуальность и прабхасвара - вещи не совместимые напрочь. Ибо отсутствуют какие-либо признаки различения. Вообще, вся эта тема про слияние родилась из чьего-то кривого, профанического понимания адвайты. По достижению всеведения вообще нет сансарной читты, поэтому нельзя говорить о слиянии сознаний. А Ясный Свет и так общий, одинаковый, лишенный признаков у всех живых существ.

----------

Vidyadhara (04.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Индивидуальность и прабхасвара - вещи не совместимые напрочь.


И тем не менее Будда Шакьямуни вспоминает обстоятельства собственных предыдущих рождений, а не рождений Будды Дипанкары. Хоть их татхаты (потоки ума) ничем и не отличаются между собой, это два разные будды. Так что индивидуальность сохраняется несмотря на отсутствие признаков, по которым можно было бы различить два потока прабхасвары.

Вероятно, вы путаете понятия "индивидуальность" и "эгоцентрация" (которую еще называют самостью). А это разные вещи.
Будда не имеет "эгоцентрации" а индивидуальность никуда не девается. Это в индуизме и то и другое растворяется в едином сверхсознании. В буддизме не так.

----------

Нико (03.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> И тем не менее Будда Шакьямуни вспоминает обстоятельства собственных предыдущих рождений, а не рождений Будды Дипанкары. Хоть их татхаты (потоки ума) ничем и не отличаются между собой, это два разные будды. Так что индивидуальность сохраняется несмотря на отсутствие признаков, по которым можно было бы различить два потока прабхасвары.


Будда Шакьямуни может вообще чью угодно жизнь вспоминать в качестве упаи и сам по себе он - чистая упая. Не стоит забывать, что мы сейчас говорим о чисто ваджраянских вещах, не столь уж и совместимых со всем прочим. Прежде всего, надо помнить, что потоки сознания других просто не рассматриваются, йогин оперирует только со своим сознанием. В ритуалах мы, например, часто можем видеть, что объект, субъект и действие ритуала - едины по природе, хоть и предстают в разных обликах.
Но даже в случае классического буддизма странно говорить об индивидуальности потока сознания в свете учения об анатме. Это все равно, что рассматривая кирпичную стену, в состав которой входят одинаковые синие, белые, красные кирпичи (кирпич здесь - аналогия дхармы), говорить - это одна индивидуальная группа кирпичей, это - другая и т.п., причем приписывать индивидуальность каждой группе кирпичей из свойств самих кирпичей, а не из того, что мы так их произвольно сгруппировали.

----------

Sadhak (03.10.2012), Vidyadhara (04.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Будда Шакьямуни может вообще чью угодно жизнь вспоминать в качестве упаи


Причем тут упая и куча кирпичей? )))
То, что невозможно претерпевать плоды чужой кармы - это классика. А причина именно в том, что потоки сознания различны.
Дело в том, что индивидуальный изначальный ум ясного света представляет собой опору совершения осознанных (кармообразующих) поступков. Поэтому именно данный поток сознания, представ в очередном рождении в форме эмпирической личности (пудгалы) и претерпевает их последствия.

----------

Ондрий (03.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Причем тут упая и куча кирпичей? )))
> То, что невозможно претерпевать плоды чужой кармы - это классика. А причина именно в том, что потоки сознания различны.
> Дело в том, что индивидуальный изначальный ум ясного света представляет собой опору совершения осознанных (кармообразующих) поступков. Поэтому именно данный поток сознания, представ в очередном рождении в форме эмпирической личности (пудгалы) и претерпевает их последствия.


Подумайте над тем, что я написал. Перечитайте еще несколько раз. Тогда, возможно, даже и поймете.

----------


## Нико

> Просто тебя научили к сутрам Третьего поворота относиться несколько свысока. Поэтому они для тебя лирика, а не описание реальности.
> Но на самом деле сутры Второго существуют для того, чтобы правильно осмыслить сказанное в Третьем, а не просто игнорировать.
> 
> Поэтому, кстати, когда элементы этих понятий проникают в, казалось бы, привычные тексты, как в Среднем ламриме, получается затык и перевод не выходит. Просто в мозги не укладывается сказанное, кажется ересью страшной. ))))


Я бы так не сказала. Его Святейшество в своих комментариях всё время старается примирить воззрения Второго и Третьего поворотов Колеса Дхармы. А также -- первого. Ты просто всего этого не слышал. 
Когда речь заходит о переводе и осмыслении Среднего ламрима, нужно просто опираться на воззрение прасангики. Не сопоставляя его с другими. И тогда будет щастье. ))))

----------

Кунсанг (04.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> В ритуалах мы, например, часто можем видеть, что объект, субъект и действие ритуала - едины по природе, хоть и предстают в разных обликах.


Они едины только в плане своей пустотности. Они не могут быть едиными по своей относительной природе. Верно или нет? Есть такое понятие: "три круга пустоты". Вот об этом и речь.

----------


## Вантус

> Когда речь заходит о переводе и осмыслении Среднего ламрима, нужно просто опираться на воззрение прасангики. Не сопоставляя его с другими. И тогда будет щастье. ))))


Верую, ибо нелепо? Может, вам лучше принять ислам?




> Они едины только в плане своей пустотности. Они не могут быть едиными по своей относительной природе. Верно или нет? Есть такое понятие: "три круга пустоты". Вот об этом и речь.


У меня есть сильнейшее подозрение, что вы вообще не понимаете, о чем речь. Более, того, вы даже не понимаете смысл слова "пустотность" и, тем более - словосочетания "обладают природой пустотности". И, еще более того, вы даже не изволили заметить, что речь идет о прабхасваре, т.е. об абсолютном, лишенном признаков. Прабхасвара отождествляется именно с шуньятой Сутры.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не стоит забывать, что *мы сейчас говорим о чисто ваджраянских вещах*, не столь уж и совместимых со всем прочим.





> П*рабхасвара отождествляется именно с шуньятой Сутры*.





> Подумайте над тем, что я написал. Перечитайте еще несколько раз. Тогда, возможно, даже и поймете.


Да уж, мудрено понять.

----------


## Вантус

> Да уж, мудрено понять.


Вы уж постарайтесь, окажите милость.

----------


## Нико

> Верую, ибо нелепо? Может, вам лучше принять ислам?
> 
> 
> 
> У меня есть сильнейшее подозрение, что вы вообще не понимаете, о чем речь. Более, того, вы даже не понимаете смысл слова "пустотность" и, тем более - словосочетания "обладают природой пустотности". И, еще более того, вы даже не изволили заметить, что речь идет о прабхасваре, т.е. об абсолютном, лишенном признаков. Прабхасвара отождествляется именно с шуньятой Сутры.


Вантус, у меня есть сильнейшее подозрение в Вашей предвзятости. Хотя, как писал Чже Цонкапа в Ламриме ченмо, настоящий ученик, подходящий сосуд и пр., должен обладать качеством непредвзятости. Я пока что что не заметила в Ваших высказываниях ничего, что хотя бы отдалённо напоминало истинное понимание Дхармы. Простите уж.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А Ясный Свет и так общий, одинаковый, лишенный признаков у всех живых существ.


Общий и одинаковый - не синонимы.

Одинаковый - да. Но не общий, иначе это было бы то самое сверхсознание индуистов.
Так что скорее это вы пытаетесь навязать буддизму несвойственные ему адвайтистские представления.

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус, у меня есть сильнейшее подозрение в Вашей предвзятости. Хотя, как писал Чже Цонкапа в Ламриме ченмо, настоящий ученик, подходящий сосуд и пр., должен обладать качеством непредвзятости. Я пока что что не заметила в Ваших высказываниях ничего, что хотя бы отдалённо напоминало истинное понимание Дхармы. Простите уж.


Я абсолютно непредвзято, исходя из множества ваших нелепых высказываний, сделал вывод о вашей полной некомпетентности. Так, вы не знаете, из каких разделов состоит Кангьюр, не умеете строить силлогизмы, не знаете, что гандхарва в бардо обладает телом, не знаете о единстве праны и ума и т.п.

Я делаю свои утверждения со ссылкой на источники и вы ни одно из них не опровергли логически. На чем же основано ваше суждение? На вашей предвзятости?

----------


## Вантус

> Общий и одинаковый - не синонимы.
> 
> Одинаковый - да. Но не общий, иначе это было бы то самое сверхсознание индуистов.
> Так что скорее это вы пытаетесь навязать буддизме несвойственные ему адвайтистские представления.


Каких индуистов-то? Нет никаких "индуистов", есть адвайта-веданта, шайва-сиддханта, сиддха-сиддханта и пр. Повторюсь, что читта - это сансарная дхарма у всех известных мне линий и нельзя поэтому говорить о "слиянии" и "сверхсознании".

----------

Леонид Ш (03.10.2012), Сергей Ч (03.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Повторюсь, что читта - это сансарная дхарма у всех известных мне линий и нельзя поэтому говорить о "слиянии" и "сверхсознании".


Читта, действительно, сансарный ум. Но изначальный ум ясного света - это не читта.
И у Будды, кстати, читты тоже нет, причем еще при жизни.
Сгорела вся. ))))

----------


## Ондрий

у меня просто 1 дурацкий вопрос, 2 протона с одинаковыми хар-ками спина, заряда и т.д. - это один и тот же протон или все же 2? ))

----------

Сергей Хос (03.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Я абсолютно непредвзято, исходя из множества ваших нелепых высказываний, сделал вывод о вашей полной некомпетентности. Так, вы не знаете, из каких разделов состоит Кангьюр, не умеете строить силлогизмы, не знаете, что гандхарва в бардо обладает телом, не знаете о единстве праны и ума и т.п.
> 
> Я делаю свои утверждения со ссылкой на источники и вы ни одно из них не опровергли логически. На чем же основано ваше суждение? На вашей предвзятости?


Сообщите мне тогда, из каких разделов ещё состоит Кангьюр, если не из Слова Будды.
Силлогизмы я умею строить не хуже Ваших, как я успела заметить.
Да, существа в бардо обладают телом бардо, я просто не уточнила, что это не грубое тело.
О единстве праны и ума я имею некоторое представление, но вот Ваше мнение о том, что прана и ум тождественны, признаю ошибочным.
Что ещё? Я готова выслушать все последующие оскорбления в мой адрес. Благо модераторы действуют избирательно. ))))

----------


## Вантус

> у меня просто 1 дурацкий вопрос, 2 протона с одинаковыми хар-ками спина, заряда и т.д. - это один и тот же протон или все же 2? ))


На эту тему есть куча интерпретаций. В том числе и так, что один. Координаты у твоего протона какие?

----------


## Вантус

> Что ещё? Я готова выслушать все последующие оскорбления в мой адрес. Благо модераторы действуют избирательно. ))))


Вы выкручиваетесь и при этом еще и пытаетесь меня оскорбить? Где же ваши силлогизмы, которые вы умеете строить не хуже меня? Дайте ссылку, пожалуйста, в которой вы силлогизмами опровергаете какое-нибудь мое утверждение.

----------


## Нико

> Вы выкручиваетесь и при этом еще и пытаетесь меня оскорбить? Где же ваши силлогизмы, которые вы умеете строить не хуже меня? Дайте ссылку, пожалуйста, в которой вы силлогизмами опровергаете какое-нибудь мое утверждение.


Это Вы пытаетесь меня оскорбить. Конечно, мужской пол всегда на высоте. )))) А про силлогизмы -- просто почитайте треды на БФ. У Вас плохое, видимо, настроение.

----------


## Роман С

> Но на самом деле сутры Второго существуют для того, чтобы правильно осмыслить сказанное в Третьем, а не просто игнорировать.


Смотря о чём вы . Если о Читтаматре ,и Мадхьямика только ступень к её пониманию , обоснуйте (только не цитатами пожалуйста) , а если об Учении лёгшем в основу Махамудры , также изложенном в Третьем повороте , то вы совершенно правы : Прасангика и есть необходимая для него основа .

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Смотря о чём вы . Если о Читтаматре ,и Мадхьямика только ступень к её пониманию


Не о читтаматре, а о махамадхьямаке линии Шантаракшиты. В ньингма и кагью (не знаю как в сакья) именно такой подход - сутры Праджняпарамиты подготавливают к правильному восприятию сутр Третьего поворота. Чтобы избежать опасности счесть описываемые там сущности за самосущие (определяемые через собственные признаки).

----------


## Нико

> Смотря о чём вы . Если о Читтаматре ,и Мадхьямика только ступень к её пониманию , обоснуйте (только не цитатами пожалуйста) , а если об Учении лёгшем в основу Махамудры , также изложенном в Третьем повороте , то вы совершенно правы : Прасангика и есть необходимая для него основа .


Не так же. Есть сочинение ламы Цонкапы "Различие между буквальными учениями и теми, что требуют толкования". Примерно так по-русски. Там ясно говорится, что что сутры Махаяны Второго поворота, где говорится о пустоте, -- буквальны. А все остальные, включая Третий поворот,требуют толкования. По-моему, все учения Трёх поворотов просто дополняют друг друга.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Читтаматра, мадхъямика... "Ты ж чечен, какой дзогчен?" (с) Кто-нибудь на первый пост топика с вопросом обращал внимание, и на традицию топикстартера?  :Wink:

----------

Федор Ф (04.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Это Вы пытаетесь меня оскорбить. Конечно, мужской пол всегда на высоте. )))) А про силлогизмы -- просто почитайте треды на БФ. У Вас плохое, видимо, настроение.


Нико, вы пишете:



> Да, существа в бардо обладают телом бардо, я просто не уточнила, что это не грубое тело.


Но ранее вы писали совсем другое:



> А вот как умрёте -- в бардо представите. Какой ужас! Ум без тела! )))


Т.е. у вас "ум без тела" - это "не грубое тело"?

----------

Топпер- (04.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> На эту тему есть куча интерпретаций. В том числе и так, что один. Координаты у твоего протона какие?


А вот хитрить с принципом неопределенности не надо тут)) и уводить в сторону. Мы не замеряем хар-ки одновременно 2х вместе с координатами. Мы их и так  знаем из учебника. 

Ну Ок, давай померяем, но только разнесем по времени эксперимент. Выпускаем пучок протонов на ускорителе. Делаем замер св-в заряда, массы, спина. Идем курить и трепаться. Возвращаемся. Включаем ускоритель. Выпускаем еще один пучек протонов и делаем замеры хар-тик. И ты считаешь что те 2 протона представляющих 2 разные порции вещества, один из которых уже раздобался на мишени и в пузырьковой камере оставил свое последнее "прости" - это тот же самый протон который мы выпустили после перекура? Если да, тогда надо срочно запретить курение всяких веществ в лаборатории - только табак, ибо граждане по обкурке уже не могут отличить единое от множественного.

----------


## Вантус

> А вот хитрить с принципом неопределенности не надо тут)) и уводить в сторону. Мы не замеряем хар-ки одновременно 2х вместе с координатами. Мы их и так  знаем из учебника. 
> 
> Ну Ок, давай померяем, но только разнесем по времени эксперимент. Выпускаем пучок протонов на ускорителе. Делаем замер св-в заряда, массы, спина. Идем курить и трепаться. Возвращаемся. Включаем ускоритель. Выпускаем еще один пучек протонов и делаем замеры хар-тик. И ты считаешь что те 2 протона представляющих 2 разные порции вещества, один из которых уже раздобался на мишени и в пузырьковой камере оставил свое последнее "прости" - это тот же самый протон который мы выпустили после перекура? Если да, тогда надо срочно запретить курение всяких веществ в лаборатории - только табак!


Андрей, давай без протонов. Это долгая и унылая тема, требующая тьмы математических кракозябров. Когда протоны - это шарики, то все просто - у них разная пространственно-временные координаты. Но если их рассматривать как волны, начнется зад.

----------


## Ондрий

> Читтаматра, мадхъямика... "Ты ж чечен, какой дзогчен?" (с) Кто-нибудь на первый пост топика с вопросом обращал внимание, и на традицию топикстартера?


ему уже давно не интересна тема, успокойся, тов. чечен. Ваш вакхабизм оскорбляет мои религиозные чувства, а это уже статья! 

А тему действительно отрезать бы, да в тибецкий раздел.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, вы спокойно лжете и не замечаете своей лжи. Это прекрасно. Например, вы пишите:
> 
> Но ранее вы писали совсем другое:
> 
> 
> Т.е. у вас "ум без тела" - это "не грубое тело"?


У Вас проблемы в личной жизни, или где? Я человек достаточно мирный, и мне не очень нравятся такие наезды.

----------


## Sadhak

> Я вам даю корректное изложение учения, что мне выкручиваться? А вам бы подучиться немного, чтобы судить.


Понятно. Потрясающий аргумент и решение проблемы  :Smilie: .
Можно я изложу свою точку зрения, а потом пойду поучусь еще немного?  :Smilie: 
Тут далеко ходить не надо, ни за цитатами, ни за первоисточниками, ибо достаточно просто посмотреть в "собственную голову". Что видим? Явно текучий изменчивый и непостоянный ум к которому как раз подходит слово "поток". Очевидно что вся это непостоянство сохранится на любом сколь угодно тонком уровне если допускаем хоть малейшее изменение свойств ума и хоть какую-то динамику. Вот, я думаю, самый тончайший из "слоев" ума, как раз и "перерождается". Если каких-либо изменений нет, о потоке и перерождениях не может быть и речи. А постоянство и неизменность подходит не этому "реинкарнирующему уму", а тому, что при любом раскладе присутствует и "объединяет" все состояния ума, какими бы они не были. Это осознанность. Больше на эту роль ничего не годится, все остальное непостоянно. Вот это и есть "сущность ума" которая у Вас каким-то чудесным образом реинкорнирует и проблема возникла как раз из-за того, что Вы путаете ум с осознанностью, непостоянное с постоянным и сами себя загнали в эту ловушку обьявив "сущность ума" перерождающейся.

----------


## Ондрий

> Андрей, давай без протонов. Это долгая и унылая тема, требующая тьмы математических кракозябров. Когда протоны - это шарики, то все просто - у них разная пространственно-временные координаты. Но если их рассматривать как волны, начнется зад.


Бгг.. но согласись, что я таки оч. просто выкрутился из угла гайзенберга, куда ты захотел меня загнать)))) 

Да зад там везде начнется и перед между прочим - тоже, даже более выраженно. Особенно если перейти к вакууму, скалярному полю и доказанному эффекту казимира - вот тогда порвутся все бояны и шаблоны, т.к. все сильно устремиться к тому самому брахману и пракрити. И тут я уже не ставлю и ломаной рупии на того, кто полезет доказывать индивидуализм потоков. )))))

----------

Вантус (03.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> У Вас проблемы в личной жизни, или где? Я человек достаточно мирный, и мне не очень нравятся такие наезды.


Так не лгите и не выкручивайтесь. Как вы здорово придумали - когда вам нечего сказать по существу, когда нет знаний и желания их обрести, сводить разговор к моей личной жизни.

----------


## Ондрий

Сань, хватит женщин троллить. Оставь. Забанят же.

----------

Сергей Хос (03.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> сами себя загнали в эту ловушку обьявив "сущность ума" перерождающейся.


Никакой ловушки нет, именно так это объясняют учителя: грубые уровни ума растворяются, самый тонкий ум остается (как индивидуальный поток), он-то и переходит в следующее рождение. И он же сохраняется в просветлении Будды.
Вы просто не в курсе.

----------

Германн (05.10.2012), Ондрий (03.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Да зад там везде начнется и перед между прочим - тоже, даже более выраженно. Особенно если перейти к вакууму, скалярному полю и доказанному эффекту казимира - вот тогда порвутся все бояны и шаблоны, т.к. все сильно устремиться к тому самому брахману и пракрити. И тут я уже не ставлю и ломаной рупии на того, кто полезет доказывать индивидуализм потоков. )))))


Это о чём? Сегодня Е.С. Далай-лама довольно смешно рассказывал о принципе пракрити у Сангхьяиков. Типа, существа омрачены до тех пор, пока не осознают, что все явления рождены пракрити. Как только они это осознают, пракрити попадает в состояние полного замешательства, вбирает в себя обратно все проявленные ею явления (для индивидуального постигающего это практика), и тогда он попадает в некий рай, который по форме представляет собой перевёрнутый зонтик. )))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кто-нибудь на первый пост топика с вопросом обращал внимание, и на традицию топикстартера?


Ну так разместила бы свой вопрос в разделе Тхеравады, я б, например, туду даже не сунулся.
А тут - уж извините.
Но топикстартер, кажется, уже не следит за нашей высокоученой баталией: испужалась и убёгла, бедная.
А мы тут все кулаками машем 12 страниц уже намахали, и конца не видно. ))))

----------

Ондрий (03.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Сань, хватит женщин троллить. Оставь. Забанят же.


Так женщина ж позиционирует себя как мега-знатока, по сравнению с которым все кругом - мелкие ничтожества, не трудясь при этом привести хоть какие аргументы. А банить меня не за что. Есть факт лжи - утверждение о том, что на самом деле было совсем не так, а есть констатация факта. Как можно наказывать за констатацию фактов, выраженную литературным языком, без оскорблений?

----------


## Вантус

> Это о чём? Сегодня Е.С. Далай-лама довольно смешно рассказывал о принципе пракрити у Сангхьяиков. Типа, существа омрачены до тех пор, пока не осознают, что все явления рождены пракрити. Как только они это осознают, пракрити попадает в состояние полного замешательства, вбирает в себя обратно все проявленные ею явления (для индивидуального постигающего это практика), и тогда он попадает в некий рай, который по форме представляет собой перевёрнутый зонтик. )))))


Очень опошленное объяснение санкхьи, в котором мало что от сакхьи. Почитайте лучше какого-нибудь серьезного специалиста по этому вопросу.

----------

Alex (03.10.2012), Денис Евгеньев (04.10.2012), Ондрий (03.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Так женщина ж позиционирует себя как мега-знатока, по сравнению с которым все кругом - мелкие ничтожества, не трудясь при этом привести хоть какие аргументы. А банить меня не за что. Есть факт лжи - утверждение о том, что на самом деле было совсем не так, а есть констатация факта. Как можно наказывать за констатацию фактов, выраженную литературным языком, без оскорблений?


У Вас комплекс неполноценности, что ли? Вы знаете, я на этом форуме с 98 года, но только в последнее время отмечаю, что, когда женщина осмеливается спорить по вопросам философии, её кругом все обвиняют во лжи и пр. Будьте благороднее и объективнее, пож-ста. Я с Вами ругаться не собираюсь.

----------


## Ондрий

> Это о чём? Сегодня Е.С. Далай-лама довольно смешно рассказывал о принципе пракрити у Сангхьяиков. Типа, существа омрачены до тех пор, пока не осознают, что все явления рождены пракрити. Как только они это осознают, пракрити попадает в состояние полного замешательства, вбирает в себя обратно все проявленные ею явления (для индивидуального постигающего это практика), и тогда он попадает в некий рай, который по форме представляет собой перевёрнутый зонтик. )))))


Я бы тоже посмеялся, но тогда когда тибетцы начнут изучать индиские философские системы чуть более расширенно чем по методичкам из гомана, коментировать которые мне совесть не позволяет)

----------

Вантус (03.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Так женщина ж позиционирует себя как мега-знатока


Ну позиционирует, а ты забей. Пусть у женщин останутся их капризы и загадочность. За что мы их и любим.  :Wink:

----------

Сергей Хос (03.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Очень опошленное объяснение санкхьи, в котором мало что от сакхьи. Почитайте лучше какого-нибудь серьезного специалиста по этому вопросу.


Вас?

----------


## Вантус

> У Вас комплекс неполноценности, что ли? Вы знаете, я на этом форуме с 98 года, но только в последнее время отмечаю, что, когда женщина осмеливается спорить по вопросам философии, её кругом все обвиняют во лжи и пр. Будьте благороднее и объективнее, пож-ста. Я с Вами ругаться не собираюсь.


Я бесконечно объективен и даже предоставил вам ссылки, по одной из которых вы говорите, что в бардо - только ум без тела, а в другой - что вы тогда говорили, что в бардо есть не грубое тело. Это не так? Если вы уж вздумали спорить, так спорьте, а не ссылайтесь на свою женскую немочь. Это вы оставьте для заигрывания со своими бойфрендами. Никто вам никакого снисхождения, основанного на вашем женском поле, в философском споре давать не будет.

----------


## Нико

> Я бесконечно объективен и даже предоставил вам ссылки, по одной из которых вы говорите, что в бардо - только ум без тела, а в другой - что вы тогда говорили, что в бардо есть не грубое тело. Это не так? Если вы уж вздумали спорить, так спорьте, а не ссылайтесь на свою женскую немочь. Это вы оставьте для заигрывания со своими бойфрендами. Никто вам никакого снисхождения, основанного на вашем женском поле, в философском споре давать не будет.


А я и не ожидаю снисхождений, особенно в свете того факта, что особи мужского пола в наше время -- не ахти какие джентльмены. Я сказала про "ум без тела в бардо". Я имела в виду "ум без грубого тела". А Вы придрались. Да, в бардо есть тонкое тело, о котором в другом треде я тоже говорила. Если Вам так угодно изливать свои сублимированные негативные эмоции именно на меня, я не против. Вытерплю.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не так же. Есть сочинение ламы Цонкапы "Различие между буквальными учениями и теми, что требуют толкования". Примерно так по-русски. Там ясно говорится, что что сутры Махаяны Второго поворота, где говорится о пустоте, -- буквальны. А все остальные, включая Третий поворот,требуют толкования.


Буквальные-иносказательные - это одно.
А "выражающие окончательный замысел Победителя" - другое.
М.б. иносказательные как раз и выражают этот замысел. А для их правильного понимания требуются буквальные.

----------


## Вантус

> *Вантус, у меня есть сильнейшее подозрение в Вашей предвзятости.* Хотя, как писал Чже Цонкапа в Ламриме ченмо, настоящий ученик, подходящий сосуд и пр., должен обладать качеством непредвзятости. *Я пока что что не заметила в Ваших высказываниях ничего, что хотя бы отдалённо напоминало истинное понимание Дхармы.* Простите уж.


Это вот оскорбление, *Нико* говорит, если простыми словами, что я невежда и не понимаю Дхармы.



> Что ещё? *Я готова выслушать все последующие оскорбления в мой адрес.* Благо модераторы действуют избирательно. ))))


*Нико* никто не оскорблял, а привели, со ссылками, по которым есть и аргументы ошибочности ее позиции, ряд ее ляпов, но она заранее кричит, что ее оскорбили.



> *У Вас проблемы в личной жизни, или где*? Я человек достаточно мирный, и мне не очень нравятся такие наезды.





> *У Вас комплекс неполноценности, что ли?* Вы знаете, я на этом форуме с 98 года, но только в последнее время отмечаю, что, когда женщина осмеливается спорить по вопросам философии, её кругом все обвиняют во лжи и пр. Будьте благороднее и объективнее, пож-ста. Я с Вами ругаться не собираюсь.


*Нико* сводит все к моей личной жизни. 

Ответьте, почтенная публика, как такое поведение называется? Как не можем спорить - сразу у оппонента комплекс неполноценности. Предлагается, что я из "благородства" буду признавать ошибочные утверждения истинными или и вовсе признавать правоту Нико во всех спорах заранее?

----------


## Нико

> Это вот оскорбление, *Нико* говорит, если простыми словами, что я невежда и не понимаю Дхармы.
> 
> *Нико* никто не оскорблял, а привели, со ссылками, по которым есть и аргументы ошибочности ее позиции, ряд ее ляпов, но она заранее кричит, что ее оскорбили.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Нико* сводит все к моей личной жизни. 
> 
> Ответьте, почтенная публика, как такое поведение называется? Как не можем спорить - сразу у оппонента комплекс неполноценности. Предлагается, что я из "благородства" буду признавать ошибочные утверждения истинными или и вовсе признавать правоту Нико во всех спорах заранее?


Вы сразу к почтенной публике апеллируете? Ну разве это не слабость? Не справиться с одной женщиной? Ондрий был прав.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ответьте, почтенная публика, как такое поведение называется?


Девушка просто просит внимания, а ты наехал. ээээх...

----------


## Нико

> Буквальные-иносказательные - это одно.
> А "выражающие окончательный замысел Победителя" - другое.
> М.б. иносказательные как раз и выражают этот замысел. А для их правильного понимания требуются буквальные.


Не знаю, не знаю. А что плохого в том, что сутры Праджняпарамиты выражают окончательный замысел? По-моему, всё тут достаточно логично.

----------


## Нико

> Девушка просто просит внимания, а ты наехал. ээээх...


Я не прошу внимания этого уважаемого участника. Вы что-то неверно поняли.

----------


## Ондрий

Нико, я ж шучу. Вы меня тоже не поняли.

Давайте все успокоятся и вернемся в русло этой интересной темы.

----------

Нико (03.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> А я и не ожидаю снисхождений, особенно в свете того факта, что особи мужского пола в наше время -- не ахти какие джентльмены. Я сказала про "ум без тела в бардо". Я имела в виду "ум без грубого тела"...


При чем тут "сублимированные негативные эмоции"? Ведется философский спор, оппоненты должны обосновывать свое мнение. Вы обосновывали свое мнение, что сознание и прана - разные вещи тем, что в бардо нет тело, насколько  помню, а сознание - есть. Что вы имели в виду - никому, кроме вас не известно. Если вы имели в виду то, что говорите, пример с бардо в качестве аргумента не годится. 

Далее, вы утверждаете, что всюду строите силлогизмы не хуже моих. Однако, в настоящем треде, вы, когда я построил силлогизм и он опроверг ваше утверждение про различность ума и праны, вообще начали отрицать логику, а после того - построили такой "шедевр":



> Извините, но это -- не логика. Если два объекта неотделимы, это не означает, что они однородны по своей природе. И по сути своей тоже. В этом особенность тантрических объяснений, поэтому и говорится, что тантра -- не для всех.


До этого же был другой шедевр:



> Неотделим-то неотделим. Это пара в одной упряжке. Но не означает, что прана есть сознание.


Здесь вы, якобы умея строить силлогизмы, дошли до того, что пара (т.е. по определению нечто делимое на 2) в одной упряжке - это неотделимое.

----------


## Нико

> При чем тут "сублимированные негативные эмоции"? Ведется философский спор, оппоненты должны обосновывать свое мнение. Вы обосновывали свое мнение, что сознание и прана - разные вещи тем, что в бардо нет тело, насколько  помню, а сознание - есть. Что вы имели в виду - никому, кроме вас не известно. Если вы имели в виду то, что говорите, пример с бардо в качестве аргумента не годится. 
> 
> Далее, вы утверждаете, что всюду строите силлогизмы не хуже моих. Однако, в настоящем треде, вы, когда я построил силлогизм и он опроверг ваше утверждение про различность ума и праны, вообще начали отрицать логику, а после того - построили такой "шедевр":
> 
> До этого же был другой шедевр:
> 
> Здесь вы, якобы умея строить силлогизмы, дошли до того, что пара (т.е. по определению нечто делимое на 2) в одной упряжке - это неотделимое.


Ну что я могу на это ответить? Изучайте тантру, причём, непредвзято.

----------


## Вантус

Вообще, ненависть к логике - характерная черта русских буддистов. Почему бы это? Наверное, потому что им хочется забыться в облаке паралогизмов, которые они любовно выстраивают вокруг себя, "объяснить" сразу все, не испытывая напряжение, почувствовать себя великими, выше остальных, "йогинами", думать, что жизнь проживается ими не зря. А логика - бьет лицом об суровую серую действительность.

----------

Alex (03.10.2012), Денис Евгеньев (04.10.2012), Сергей Ч (03.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Ну что я могу на это ответить? Изучайте тантру, причём, непредвзято.


Т.е. вы _ничего_ не можете сказать, признаете свою _неспособность_ участвовать в споре?

----------


## Нико

> Вообще, ненависть к логике - характерная черта русских буддистов. Почему бы это? Наверное, потому что им хочется забыться в облаке паралогизмов, которые они любовно выстраивают вокруг себя, "объяснить" сразу все, не испытывая напряжение, почувствовать себя великими, выше остальных, "йогинами", думать, что жизнь проживается ими не зря. А логика - бьет лицом об суровую серую действительность.


Это Вы про себя?

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. вы _ничего_ не можете сказать, признаете свою _неспособность_ участвовать в споре?


Я не признаю свою неспособность участвовать в споре, но.... то, что прозвучало раньше с Вашей стороны, некоим образом доказало мне, что мы не можем объективно участвовать в данном споре. Потому что Вы не слышите и не хотите слышать то,что я говорю.

----------


## Вантус

> Это Вы про себя?


Пошел уже детский сад? "Говоришь на меня, переводишь на себя"? Ай, хорошо!

----------


## Нико

> Пошел уже детский сад? "Говоришь на меня, переводишь на себя"? Ай, хорошо!


Ну что тут можно ещё добавить? Я люблю логику, а не цитаты из текстов. Я не возомнила о себе как о знатоке этих вещей, просто стараюсь разобраться. У Вас же предвзятое мнение обо мне, ни чем не обоснованное в принципе. И агрессия какая-то. Жаль, можно было бы поговорить иначе. )))

----------


## Вантус

> Я не признаю свою неспособность участвовать в споре, но.... то, что прозвучало раньше с Вашей стороны, некоим образом доказало мне, что мы не можем объективно участвовать в данном споре. Потому что Вы не слышите и не хотите слышать то,что я говорю.


И что же прозвучало раньше? И что же вы говорите? Я помню, раньше вы мне привели аргумент такого же рода, и написал фразу, означающую, что это - не аргумент:



> Извините, но это -- не логика. Если два объекта неотделимы, это не означает, что они однородны по своей природе. И по сути своей тоже. В этом особенность тантрических объяснений, поэтому и говорится, что тантра -- не для всех.


Т.е. вы сказали, что ваши речи - являются некоей сакральной истиной априорно, потому что вам так хочется, считать свои утверждения не подлежащими логическому анализу. Разумеется, никаких подтверждающих фраз из тантр вы не привели, наверное, потому что их не читаете, полагая, что ваши речи и так вне всякой критики, потому что они - ваши.

Более того, если причина, по которой вы не можете вести спор - объективна, так озвучьте нам эту причину, объективное должно быть воспринимаемо для всех, а не только для вас.

----------


## Вантус

> Ну что тут можно ещё добавить? Я люблю логику, а не цитаты из текстов. Я не возомнила о себе как о знатоке этих вещей, просто стараюсь разобраться. У Вас же предвзятое мнение обо мне, ни чем не обоснованное в принципе. И агрессия какая-то. Жаль, можно было бы поговорить иначе. )))


Логику вы ненавидите, ибо отрицаете возможность рассмотрения ваших утверждений с точки зрения логики, см. ссылку выше, в этом я уже убедился.

----------


## Ондрий

прогадили тему (((

----------

Сергей Хос (03.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> И что же прозвучало раньше? И что же вы говорите? Я помню, раньше вы мне привели аргумент такого же рода, и написал фразу, означающую, что это - не аргумент:
> 
> 
> Т.е. вы сказали, что ваши речи - являются некоей сакральной истиной априорно, потому что вам так хочется, считать свои утверждения не подлежащими логическому анализу. Разумеется, никаких подтверждающих фраз из тантр вы не привели, наверное, потому что их не читаете, полагая, что ваши речи и так вне всякой критики, потому что они - ваши.
> 
> Более того, если причина, по которой вы не можете вести спор - объективна, так озвучьте нам эту причину, объективное должно быть воспринимаемо для всех, а не только для вас.


Слушайте, Вы вообще понимаете, что такое тантра? Она не воспринимаема для всех. Даже если я Вам приведу тут цитаты из тантр, чего я делать не буду, потому как это тайное учение, Вы всё равно найдёте повод их опровергнуть. Поэтому смысла нет.

----------


## Нико

> И что же прозвучало раньше? И что же вы говорите? Я помню, раньше вы мне привели аргумент такого же рода, и написал фразу, означающую, что это - не аргумент:
> 
> 
> Т.е. вы сказали, что ваши речи - являются некоей сакральной истиной априорно, потому что вам так хочется, считать свои утверждения не подлежащими логическому анализу. Разумеется, никаких подтверждающих фраз из тантр вы не привели, наверное, потому что их не читаете, полагая, что ваши речи и так вне всякой критики, потому что они - ваши.
> 
> Более того, если причина, по которой вы не можете вести спор - объективна, так озвучьте нам эту причину, объективное должно быть воспринимаемо для всех, а не только для вас.


Слушайте, Вы вообще понимаете, что такое тантра? Она не воспринимаема для всех. Даже если я Вам приведу тут цитаты из тантр, чего я делать не буду, потому как это тайное учение, Вы всё равно найдёте повод их опровергнуть. Поэтому смысла нет.

----------


## Вантус

> Слушайте, Вы вообще понимаете, что такое тантра? Она не воспринимаема для всех. Даже если я Вам приведу тут цитаты из тантр, чего я делать не буду, потому как это тайное учение, Вы всё равно найдёте повод их опровергнуть. Поэтому смысла нет.


Отличный аргумент. Приводите, приводите. Можете на тибетском приводить, вся тайность сохранится, а я таки прочитаю. Я-то вот в поддержку своей позиции цитировал в этой теме Хеваджру с комментарием, вроде гром не грянул, бездна не открылась.

Только один вопрос - монополию на восприятие тантр вы где достали?

----------


## Нико

Вы обосновывали свое мнение, что сознание и прана - разные вещи тем, что в бардо нет тело, насколько  помню, а сознание - есть.

Вы читать умеете или нет? Я говорила о том, что сознание и прана -- разные вещи, потому как сознание нематериально, а прана есть тонкая материя. При чём тут бардо?

----------


## Нико

> Только один вопрос - монополию на восприятие тантр вы где достали?


У меня нет никакой монополии на восприятие тантр. Я вообще в тантрах мало что смыслю. Единственное что -- доводилось получать посвящения и комментарии, а также переводить это. И это всё.

----------


## Вантус

> Вы обосновывали свое мнение, что сознание и прана - разные вещи тем, что в бардо нет тело, насколько  помню, а сознание - есть.
> 
> Вы читать умеете или нет? Я говорила о том, что сознание и прана -- разные вещи, потому как сознание нематериально, а прана есть тонкая материя. При чём тут бардо?


Тогда к чему вы это написали?
И перестаньте использовать термин "материя", он здесь не к месту. Сформулируйте свое утверждение в индийских терминах. Например:
Любая прана - рупа.
Любая рупа - не сознание.
Любая прана - не сознание.
И потрудитесь обосновать, почему вы так утверждаете. Виджнянавадины негодуэ, заранее говорю. И возникнет вопрос, что делается с пранами, когда скандха рупы уже растворилась (1-й этап умирания), а остальные скандхи - еще нет. Если прана была бы только рупой, то она вся тоже бы вся растворилась вместе с прочей рупой, а это не так.

----------


## Нико

> Тогда к чему вы это написали?
> И перестаньте использовать термин "материя", он здесь не к месту. Сформулируйте свое утверждение в индийских терминах. Например:
> Любая прана - рупа.
> Любая рупа - не сознание.
> Любая прана - не сознание.
> И потрудитесь обосновать, почему вы так утверждаете. Виджнянавадины негодуэ, заранее говорю. И возникнет вопрос, что делается с пранами, когда скандха рупы уже растворилась (1-й этап умирания), а остальные скандхи - еще нет. Если прана была бы только рупой, то она вся тоже бы вся растворилась вместе с прочей рупой, а это не так.


Вы слыхали про неделимую каплю в сердечной чакре? Так вот, она не растворяется при смерти.

----------


## Вантус

> Вы слыхали про неделимую каплю в сердечной чакре? Так вот, она не растворяется при смерти.


Соответственно, она не является рупой, не так ли?

----------


## Нико

> Соответственно, она не является рупой, не так ли?


Это сознание-энергия. Рупа, не рупа... Почему-то она не растворяется. И это тантрическое объяснение. Это именно то, что переходит в следующую жизнь. Поэтому и говорится, что это -тончайшая основа для обозначения "я". Можете верить или не верить.

----------


## Вантус

> Это сознание-энергия. Рупа, не рупа... Почему-то она не растворяется. И это тантрическое объяснение. Это именно то, что переходит в следующую жизнь. Поэтому и говорится, что это -тончайшая основа для обозначения "я". Можете верить или не верить.


Это называется не "сознание-энергия", как вам хочется, а "прана-ум", རླུང་སེམས་, более того, мы можем прочесть об единстве праны и ума в текстах по 6 йогах Наропы, по хатха-йоге, в Упанишадах и много еще где, это общеиндийская фишка.

Словарь дает нам такой перевод:



> རླུང་སེམས་
> mind-and-energies [no gross body] / mind energy. mind-and-energies. 'Energies' here is the 'wind of karma,' the current of conceptual thinking, _as well as_ the energy-currents in the body. 'Mind' is the dualistic consciousness of an unenlightened being. These two are closely related

----------

Alex (03.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Это называется не "сознание-энергия", как вам хочется, а "прана-ум", རླུང་སེམས་, более того, мы можем прочесть об единстве праны и ума в текстах по 6 йогах Наропы, по хатха-йоге, в Упанишадах и много еще где, это общеиндийская фишка.


 Но не о тождественности же праны и ума?

----------


## Вантус

> Но не о тождественности же праны и ума?


Единство и тождественность - это синонимы, вообще-то.




> тождественность — тождество, идентичность, одинаковость; единство, общность, равенство, синонимичность, тожественность, сходность, тожество, совпадение, однозначность, адекватность. Ant. разность Словарь русских синонимов. тождественность сущ., кол во синонимов:… …   Словарь синонимов


Можно познать однажды одно яблоко как гладкое, а потом можно - как красное. Но эти красное яблоко и гладкое облако окажутся одним и тем же, гладким и красным яблоком.

----------


## Нико

Можно познать однажды одно яблоко как гладкое, а потом можно - как красное. Но эти красное яблоко и гладкое облако окажутся одним и тем же, гладким и красным яблоком.[/QUOTE]


 Ну хорошо, суть яблока в чём? И в чём его форма и цвет? Неужели это тождественные вещи? По-моему, нет.

----------


## Нико

Можно познать однажды одно яблоко как гладкое, а потом можно - как красное. Но эти красное яблоко и гладкое облако окажутся одним и тем же, гладким и красным яблоком.[/QUOTE]


 Ну хорошо, суть яблока в чём? И в чём его форма и цвет? Неужели это тождественные вещи? По-моему, нет.

----------


## Вантус

> Можно познать однажды одно яблоко как гладкое, а потом можно - как красное. Но эти красное яблоко и гладкое облако окажутся одним и тем же, гладким и красным яблоком.



 Ну хорошо, суть яблока в чём? И в чём его форма и цвет? Неужели это тождественные вещи? По-моему, нет.[/QUOTE]

Яблоко - это лишь пример. У небуддистов роль сути яблока как такового в такой аналогии играл бы атман. У буддистов нет сути яблока помимо его цвета, формы, гладкости и т.п. и роль сути яблока играла бы шуньята. Роль же воспринятого на ощупь гладкого яблока и увиденного красного яблока играют в обеих системах прана и ум.

----------


## Нико

Именно по этому ум воспринимает, а прана им движет. Разные же функции, не так ли?





> Ну хорошо, суть яблока в чём? И в чём его форма и цвет? Неужели это тождественные вещи? По-моему, нет.


Яблоко - это лишь пример. У небуддистов роль сути яблока как такового в такой аналогии играл бы атман. У буддистов нет сути яблока помимо его цвета, формы, гладкости и т.п. и роль сути яблока играла бы шуньята. Роль же воспринятого на ощупь гладкого яблока и увиденного красного яблока играют в обеих системах прана и ум.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вантус, я что-то не пойму никак, что вы с таким жаром доказываете (говоря, в общем-то довольно общеизвестный вещи).
Не томите, скажите наконец: так рупа или не рупа?
Любая прана - рупа и т.д.

----------


## Вантус

> Именно по этому ум воспринимает, а прана им движет. Разные же функции, не так ли?


Поэтому - это почему? На деле, прана движется туда, куда движется ум и наоборот. Можно с помощью пранаямы уничтожать или порождать те или иные состояния ума, а можно, устремляя ум туда или сюда, реализовывать пранаяму. Нельзя сказать, что кто-то из них движимый, а кто-то движущий, они двигаются взаимно. Только ум, привыкший к делению на субъект и объект, разделяет прану как объект, а себя - как субъект, и задача йогина - как раз преодолеть это деление.

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус, я что-то не пойму никак, что вы с таким жаром доказываете (говоря, в общем-то довольно общеизвестный вещи).
> Не томите, скажите наконец: так рупа или не рупа?
> Любая прана - рупа и т.д.


Нико эти вещи неизвестны, а вам, похоже - непонятны. Прана тантр - она вмещает в себя и наму, и рупу. Это другая классификация просто.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нико эти вещи неизвестны, а вам, похоже - непонятны. Прана тантр - она вмещает в себя и наму, и рупу. Это другая классификация просто.


То есть это что-то третье, что объединяет наму и рупу? Нет, мне это тоже не известно.
И что же, здесь ваш силлогизм
Любая прана - рупа.
Любая рупа - не сознание.
Любая прана - не сознание.
не применим?
А какой применим тогда?

----------


## Вантус

> То есть это что-то третье, что объединяет наму и рупу? Нет, мне это тоже не известно.
> И что же, здесь ваш силлогизм
> Любая прана - рупа.
> Любая рупа - не сознание.
> Любая прана - не сознание.
> 
> Это не мой силлогизм, это подсказка Нико о то
> не применим?
> А какой применим тогда?


Это не мой силлогизм, это подсказка Нико о том, как должен выглядеть *ее* силлогизм. Далее я показывал, что уже с "любая прана - рупа" выходят некие проблемы.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Ну, возможно, и так можно посмотреть на вещи: что это некое единство нама-рупа. Если говорить о нем в когнитивном аспекте, увидим сознание, а если в онтологическом - то прану. Хотя я в прямой форме этого не встречал пока, по крайней мере не припомню.
Но все же, к чему мы пришли в итоге? Что переходит в следующее рождение?
Или ничто не переходит, а просто карма строит новую стену из старых кирпичей на новом месте?

----------


## Сергей Ч

Абхидхамма например описывает 28 видов физических феноменов в нескольких группах. И среди них есть такое понятие как Жизненная сила (дживита рупа), и относится она соответственно к рупе - классу физических феноменов.

----------

Леонид Ш (04.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Единство и тождественность - это синонимы, вообще-то.


Вот и не всегда. Можно сказать, что всадник един с лошадью, но не тождественен.
И о пранах-сознании обычно так и говорят, как о наезднике и повозке. Хотя это возможо и условность.
Потом, это разделение еще важно в сотериологическом плане (на это уже указывалось в топике), когда речь идет о Рупа- и Джняна- телах просветления.
Короче, есть смысл рассматривать их по отдельности. Может быть есть смысл рассматривать и в единстве.

----------


## Вантус

> Ну, возможно, и так можно посмотреть на вещи: что это некое единство нама-рупа. Если говорить о нем в когнитивном аспекте, увидим сознание, а если в онтологическом - то прану. Хотя я в прямой форме этого не встречал пока, по крайней мере не припомню.
> Но все же, к чему мы пришли в итоге? Что переходит в следующее рождение?
> Или ничто не переходит, а просто карма строит новую стену из старых кирпичей на новом месте?


А это еще один шов при сращении капаликов и буддистов (первый - это глюки с Винаей). Если по капаличному - то, вероятно, сознание и прочее, будучи сделанными из прабхасвары, вообще не прекращают своего существования никогда, меняется лишь форма, а материал остается прежним, причем без разницы, сансара это или нирвана. В чистом буддизме некоей субстанции сознания нет, есть лишь сложение новых кирпичей кармой. Шов состоит в том, что карма истолковывается как прана, а те или иные переживаемые кирпичи-феномены, в том числе и дхармы, складывающиеся в локу - как вхождение праны в те или иные нади.

----------

Ондрий (04.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Абхидхамма например


Со всем уважением, но Абхидхамма писалась не для Ваджраяны.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> карма истолковывается как прана


В смысле, что карма - это как бы прана мира? Интересная мысль.
Вообще-то действительно, есть такой образ - ветер кармы (las kyi rlung):

«Отдай, отдай [нам наше]», — требуют вокруг [кармические кредиторы], и карма этой жизни ввергает тебя в следующую жизнь . Ты в полном одиночестве, ни друга, ни помощника. Мир [прежней жизни] далек от тебя, и ты оказался в мире ином . Смерть наступила , кругом — великий мрак. Ты падаешь в великую пропасть, чувствуешь сдавливание , блуждаешь в пустыне, тонешь в океане. *Ветер кармы гонит тебя по устрашающим местам*, попадаешь в место великой битвы и тебе наносят ужасные раны, [68] ты умираешь в пространстве.
_Сутра наставлений царю_

----------

Джнянаваджра (04.10.2012), Кунсанг (04.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> В смысле, что карма - это как бы прана мира?


Как бы даже все три мира с кармой и прочим вмещаются в нади, бинду и праны йогина. Типа зашли праны в определенные нади - и ты уже прета, зашли в другие - ад и т.п. Но это подлежит серьезному изучению. Я сам пришел к подобным выводам посредством долгих размышлений, а потом прочитал это в работах по Ламдре.

----------

Джнянаваджра (04.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Короче, есть смысл рассматривать их по отдельности. Может быть есть смысл рассматривать и в единстве.


Ну только если в смысле раздельного описания одних и других св-в как например с чугунком: его свойство - глубокость для приготовления пищи и твердость для бития по голове. Хотя речь идет об одном объекте. Вантус уже приводил пример с круглым и красным яблоком - совершенно разные св-ва одной материи. Св-в просто много и все.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как бы даже все три мира с кармой и прочим вмещаются в нади, бинду и праны йогина. Типа зашли праны в определенные нади - и ты уже прета, зашли в другие - ад и т.п. Но это подлежит серьезному изучению. Я сам пришел к подобным выводам посредством долгих размышлений, а потом прочитал это в работах по Ламдре.


Ну да, возможен такой взгляд, особенно если учесть, что объекты в определенном смысле (не обязательно в читтаматринском) порождены умом:

Все, что вызывает наш страх,
А также все безмерные боль и страдания
Возникает исключительно в уме.
Так было проповедано Изрекающим Истину (Буддой).
[52]
Кто производит это множество орудий пыток
Для обитателей ада?
Кто создал эту землю из раскаленного железа?
Откуда возникли эти многочисленные языки пламени?

Каждая из этих вещей и все они вместе
Порождены умом того, кто совершил злодеяния. Так проповедано Бхагаваном.
Итак, во всех трех мирах
Нет иного мучителя, нежели [собственный] ум.
_Шантидева_. Вступление на путь деяний бодхисаттвы 

Все в уме и все из ума, ум = дхармадхату, мир иллюзорен, деление на нама-рупу условность.
А чо? мне нравица.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но все же, к чему мы пришли в итоге? Что переходит в следующее рождение?
> Или ничто не переходит, а просто карма строит новую стену из старых кирпичей на новом месте?


Перерождение - это безначальный процесс, описываемый Взаимозависисмым Возникновением (Патичча-самуппадой). Т.е. нет ничего такого, что в прямом смысле переходило бы от одной жизни к другой. Есть лишь продолжающийся процесс становления пяти совокупностей. А камма, т.е. определенный образ, как человек жил, точнее как он действовал, говорил и мыслил, т.е. его "поступки" в прошлой жизни, влияют на то, как элементы-скандхи слагаются в следующую новую жизнь, образ которой до известной степени предначертан предыдущей.

Следовательно, ничего, собственно, не перерождается, происходит не трансмиграция, а бесконечная трансформация комплекса дхарм, совершается перегруппировка элементов-субстратов наподобие тому, как в калейдоскопе те же частицы группируются в новые, более или менее похожие друг на друга фигуры, но все же индивидуально различные, никогда не повторяющиеся. Каждая отдельная фигура до известной степени обусловлена или связана с предыдущей и в известном смысле влияет на последующую. Процесс такой перетасовки происходит в силу безначальной инерции, и если не произойдет приостановки или пресечения движения, то колесо бытия автоматически должно продолжать свое вращение.

----------

Леонид Ш (04.10.2012), Федор Ф (04.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Если по капаличному - то, вероятно, сознание и прочее, будучи сделанными из прабхасвары, вообще не прекращают своего существования никогда, меняется лишь форма, а материал остается прежним





> ....
> — Здесь-то и начинается самое интересное. Если какой-нибудь из этих комочков воска считает, что он — форма, которую он принял, то он смертен, потому что форма разрушится. Но если он понимает, что он — это воск, то что с ним может случиться?
> — Ничего, — ответил я.
> — Именно, — сказал Котовский. — Тогда он бессмертен. Но весь фокус в том, что воску очень сложно понять, что он воск. Осознать свою изначальную природу практически невозможно. 
> ......
> Резкий грохот, ударивший мне в уши, заставил  меня отшатнуться.  Лампа, стоявшая  рядом  с  Котовским,  взорвалась,  облив  стол  и  карту водопадом глицерина. Котовский соскочил со  стола, и в его руке из ниоткуда,  словно у фокусника, появился наган. В дверях стоял  Чапаев с никелированным  маузером  в руке.


Воска нет, а самогона еще полбутылки.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Перерождение - это безначальный процесс, описываемый Взаимозависисмым Возникновением (Патичча-самуппадой). Т.е. нет ничего такого, что в прямом смысле переходило бы от одной жизни к другой. Есть лишь продолжающийся процесс


Да, да, спасбо, Тхеравадинскую точку зрения по вопросу мы знаем, и она проста.
Мы тут просто с коллегами собрались обсудить несколько более замысловатые вещи, которые, по нашему мнению, тоже проповеданы Буддой (только в других сутрах, чем те, которые вы читаете).





> и если не произойдет приостановки или пресечения движения, то колесо бытия *автоматически должно продолжать свое вращение.*


Если окончательная реальность (дравья сат, истинно-сущее) - это материальные атомы, то должен действовать закон сохранения энергии, и колесо бытия *автоматически должно остановиться само.*

----------

Ондрий (04.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Со всем уважением, но Абхидхамма писалась не для Ваджраяны.


Но ваджраяной используется в полный рост в виде символических аттрибутов мандалы и т.д. указывающие на некий элемент абхидхармы.

----------


## Вантус

> Перерождение - это безначальный процесс, описываемый Взаимозависисмым Возникновением (Патичча-самуппадой).


Почитайте внимательней, речь идет о специфичных ваджраянских концепциях, которые являются параллельной теории дхарм веткой развития индийской мысли. Хатха-йога прадипика:



> Шлока 21. Прана и ум ограничивают друг друга
> Шлока 22. Читта имеет два источника: васану и прану
> Шлока 23. Успокоение и взаимозависимость ума и праны
> _Шлока 24. Ум и прана смешиваются, как молоко и вода_
> Шлока 25. Когда искореняется одно, искореняется и другое
> 
> (21) Через ограничение праны ограничивается мысль/противомысль, а через ограничение мысли/противомысли ограничивается прана (воздух).
> 
> (22) Читта имеет два источника, васану и прану. Когда один из них разрушается или делается неактивным, другой также становится неподвижным.
> ...


Далее там описывается введение пран в центральный канал и их растворение.

----------


## Ондрий

> Как бы даже все три мира с кармой и прочим вмещаются в нади, бинду и праны йогина. Типа зашли праны в определенные нади - и ты уже прета, зашли в другие - ад и т.п. Но это подлежит серьезному изучению. Я сам пришел к подобным выводам посредством долгих размышлений, а потом прочитал это в работах по Ламдре.


Выглядит красиво, но вот как связать с тем что в каждой тантре соотношение нади и чакр разное? А многие практикуют сразу несколько тантр. Т.е. изначально в теле человека либо ничего этого нет и все это генерится как иллюзорная видимость в самадхи, но тогда не ясно как это работает если нет связи/соответствия с физ.телом, либо они есть, но тогда невозможно практиковать тантру в которой нет индивидуального соответствия персонально твоему телу. 

Задачка...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но ваджраяной используется в полный рост в виде символических аттрибутов мандалы и т.д. указывающие на некий элемент абхидхармы.


Это говорит лишь о том, что ваджраяна объемлет все колесницы. Там действительно делают подношение мандалы, но никто не говорит, что этим и достигается освобождение.
(Правда, мандала вселенной там - лишь первый уровень. Есть ведь еще внутрення, тайная, таковости и ... ну в общем, чего там только нет))))

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если окончательная реальность (дравья сат, истинно-сущее) - это материальные атомы, то должен действовать закон сохранения энергии, и колесо бытия *автоматически должно остановиться само.*


Что значит материальные атомы? Материя в буддизме рассматривается как "чувственное". Поэтому "атомы буддизма" - это Четыре великих элемента (махабхуты).  :Smilie: 

Что касается закона сохранения энергии, то это хороший пример рассмотрения того как происходит возникновение дуккха и как происходит его прекращение (ниббана). Все дхаммы стремятся к покою, но есть причины - камма и жажда, которые поддерживают непрестанность жизни. Устранение причин ведет к завершению этого процесса волнения дхамм.

----------

Леонид Ш (04.10.2012), Федор Ф (04.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Или Прашна-упанишад, где вообще в одной из первых тема с пранами поднимается:



> 3. В граде не спят одни жертвенные огни Праны: Апана — огонь домашнего очага, Вьяна — южный жертвенный огонь; от огня очага происходит восточный огонь.
> 
> 4. Самана она называется потому, что объединяет жертвенные возлияния — вдыхание и выдыхание. Манас воздающий жертву, Удана — плод жертвы, к Брахме она ежедневно приводит воздающего жертву.


Это написано во времена Будды или еще ранее.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Все дхаммы стремятся к покою, но есть причины - камма и жажда, которые поддерживают непрестанность жизни.


То есть нематериальное приводит в движение материальное? каким же образом?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Почитайте внимательней, речь идет о специфичных ваджраянских концепциях, которые являются параллельной теории дхарм веткой развития индийской мысли.


Я рассматриваю положения Ваджраяны как метафорические описания буддийских принципов, для определенного типа умов, а ни как отдельную категорию учений, описывающих нечто иное или более возвышенное ,))

----------

Джнянаваджра (04.10.2012), Сергей Хос (04.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Выглядит красиво, но вот как связать с тем что в каждой тантре соотношение нади и чакр разное?


Прана, хоть и видится как цвет и форма йогину, таковой не является. Цвет и форма пран в разных тантрах - лишь костыль, помогающий йогину управлять праной. Я так думаю Это как мы рисуем атом как шарик, вокруг которого летают шарики поменьше, причем шарики можно раскрасить на этом рисунке. Будет удобная наглядная модель, но как не раскрась - все будет лишь картинка для удобства, а не сам атом.

----------

Ондрий (04.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Я рассматриваю положения Ваджраяны как метафорические описания буддийских принципов, для определенного типа умов, а ни как отдельную категорию учений, описывающих нечто иное или более возвышенное ,))


Могу вас разочаровать - многие специфические положения Ваджраяны отражены еще в Упанишадах, а некоторые, о ужас - еще в Ведах. Таким образом, они не могут быть метафорическим описанием тхеравадинских принципов, поскольку и принципов таких еще не было.

----------

Alex (04.10.2012), Сергей Ч (04.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Прана, хоть и видится как цвет и форма йогину, таковой не является. Цвет и форма пран в разных тантрах - лишь костыль, помогающий йогину управлять праной. Я так думаю Это как мы рисуем атом как шарик, вокруг которого летают шарики поменьше, причем шарики можно раскрасить на этом рисунке. Будет удобная наглядная модель, но как не раскрась - все будет лишь картинка для удобства, а не сам атом.


Ну, резерфордовская модель вполне работоспособна не только как умозрительная картинка. Т.е. ты сводишь модус существования праны, нади, бинду к гайзенберговскому принципу? Хорошо зашел. Есть что обсудить. 

Вижу ряд проблем:
- "если праны входят в иные нади, то ты прета и т.д." - как это работает для существ у которых нади нет? Существа мира форм, адов и т.д.? Их нади непроявлены по принципу неопределенности? 
- Но тогда другая проблема: декларируется, что существа мира форм (и некоторых чистых земель) в силу своей специфики тела (отстуствия нади и т.д.) не могут практиковать джуд. Прям так и пишутся в джудовских мануалах. Но твой принцип квантовой неопределенности прямо разрешает сделать "замер" (хоть и потеряв локацию) и нади "возникнут". Почему они не могут возникнуть в самадхи у существ мира форм? 

Как будем с этим быть?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> То есть нематериальное приводит в движение материальное? каким же образом?


В буддизме нет дуализма "дух -материя", но есть дхаммы. Рупа-дхаммы (чувственное) не отрываются от других категорий дхамм, от сознания, эмоций и т.д., а рождаются и исчезают ежемгновенно, как и они, и входят как самостоятельные корреляты в состав мимолетных комбинаций, из которых слагается поток сознательной жизни. Другими словами, дхаммы взаимозависимы. Например сознание по определению - процесс сознавания чего-то, происходящий при наличии предмета сознавания и органа сознавания. В этом смысле сознание не самодостаточно, а нуждается в опорах, например, в камне.

 Сам по себе концепт "внешняя материя" пустой, не дающий никакой пользы. Но не надо отказ от него отождествлять с утверждением присхождения всего из мышления - это было бы настолько же метафизическим (то есть, ложным) подходом, как и отрицание внешнего мира.

----------

Богдан Б (04.10.2012), Джнянаваджра (04.10.2012), Леонид Ш (04.10.2012), Сергей Хос (04.10.2012), Федор Ф (04.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> - "если праны входят в иные нади, то ты прета и т.д." - как это работает для существ у которых нади нет?


Я посмотрел мануалы и у тех тварей нет бинду. А про то, есть ли у них нади и прана - не сказано. Вообще у всех, кто может устремлять внимание к объектам и получать их образ должны быть по крайней мере прана из пяти пран. 
Вообще, сообразно Упанишадам, Ведантам, Агамам и Тантрам, шиваитским, вишнуитским и ваджраянским есть 5 пран и 5 упа-пран:  Prana, Apana, Samana, Udana, Vyana, Naga, Krkara, Kurma, Devadatta, Dhananjaya. Они соотносятся с разным функционалом, который может быть не только у людей, но и у богов. Бинду же специфичны для людей, точнее, наверное, для размножающихся половым путем, как мне кажется.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Могу вас разочаровать - многие специфические положения Ваджраяны отражены еще в Упанишадах, а некоторые, о ужас - еще в Ведах. Таким образом, они не могут быть метафорическим описанием тхеравадинских принципов, поскольку и принципов таких еще не было.


Так это и есть определенные типы умов. Другой способ восприятия, другой базис классификации. Представления о дхармах тоже крайне древние.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я посмотрел мануалы и у тех тварей нет бинду. А про то, есть ли у них нади и прана - не сказано. Вообще у всех, кто может устремлять внимание к объектам и получать их образ должны быть по крайней мере прана из пяти пран. 
> Вообще, сообразно Упанишадам, Ведантам, Агамам и Тантрам, шиваитским, вишнуитским и ваджраянским есть 5 пран и 5 упа-пран:  Prana, Apana, Samana, Udana, Vyana, Naga, Krkara, Kurma, Devadatta, Dhananjaya. Они соотносятся с разным функционалом, который может быть не только у людей, но и у богов. Бинду же специфичны для людей, точнее, наверное, для размножающихся половым путем, как мне кажется.


Я не говорил про отсуствие праны. Иначе, наверное, нет возможности говорить о живом существе, хотя непонятно, что же поддерживает "жизнь" существ мира не-форм, где нет ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия. Про нади у богов щас пороюсь в  манускриптах.

----------


## Ондрий

Вот. Спер у Cozart'a из работы по Гухьясамадже.



> ... боги камадхату, рупадхату и арупадхату не имеют нади или бинду. Однако, бодхисаттвы 10го бхуми, достигшие бодхи в Акаништхе, имеют нади и бинду, даже при том, что они обладают телами богов рупадхату


т.о. мои вопросы к твоей идее  "_ввод праны в определенные нади приводят к иным формам бытия_" остаются в силе:

К каким?
В миры форм дорога заказана, а что там у жЫвотных не написали (я не читал).
Т.о. манипуляции с праной никак не смогут дать рождение в мирах (а-)рупадхату, но кто-то как-то там рождается.
Значит не склеивается тема на предмет работы нади таким образом, что рождение в той или иной сфере суть ввод праны в некие определенные нади.

Проблема.

----------

Сергей Хос (04.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Значит не склеивается тема на предмет работы нади таким образом, что рождение в той или иной сфере суть ввод праны в некие определенные нади.
> 
> Проблема.


В книжке Taking the Result as the Path (P. 80) про Ламдре я находил, что даже в этой жизни, вводя праны в те или иные нади, можно пережить опыт той или иной локи и видеть ее обитателей, включая богов, хотя там упомянуты только боги, носящие гирлянды, а также внешний вид такого человека становится похожим на обитателя локи.

Может у богов прана организована не в 72000 нади, по которым движутся праны и бинду, а, скажем, в одну нади, загнутую кольцом, почему им, собственно, сложно даже подумать о йоге. Отмечу, что у ракшасов и дакинь праны, нади и бинду есть.

----------


## Ондрий

> В книжке Taking the Result as the Path (P. 80) про Ламдре я находил, что даже в этой жизни, вводя праны в те или иные нади, можно пережить опыт той или иной локи и видеть ее обитателей, включая богов, хотя там упомянуты только боги, носящие гирлянды, а также внешний вид такого человека становится похожим на обитателя локи.


Думаю, это вполне возможно, но речь наверное идет "гостевом/туристическом визите", а не "гражданстве", т.к. ты сам написал, что тела "подобны", а не идентичны. Т.е. просто сиддхи посещения разных миров.




> Может у богов прана организована не в 72000 нади, по которым движутся праны и бинду, а, скажем, в одну нади, загнутую кольцом, почему им, собственно, сложно даже подумать о йоге. Отмечу, что у ракшасов и дакинь праны, нади и бинду есть.


В данном случае гадание не совсем уместно, т.к. сказано в моей цитате четко, что нади у богов (а-)рупадхату нет, а не то, что их меньше, больше и вообще гранаты не той системы. 

Относительно дакинь, ракшасов, якшей и т.д. - не вижу проблем, они же жители камадхату. Они могут практиковать тантру.

----------

Vidyadhara (04.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Надо в Калачакре рыться, там есть четкая ассоциация пран-нади-бинду и внешних объектов. Это займет некоторое время. 
Относительно богов рупадхату - вдруг у них прана так хитро структурирована, что ее в принципе нельзя завернуть в нади? С арупадхату ясно - у них все нади, пока не актуальна забрасывающая карма их следующего рождения, свернуты и прана вся пребывает в каком-то аналоге нерушимого бинду.

Надо помнить, что нади и прану разделяют исключительно для удобства, на деле у человека это единая конструкция из одного материала, это можно прочитать в книгах по Махамудре линии Гаден ненгьюд, например. Во время смерти человека нади свертываются (переходят в потенциальное состояние, так скажем), видимо, вместе с пранами, а при рождении в мире типа арупадхату не развертываются, а прана пребывает в аналоге сердечного центра. Когда бог умирает, то нади развертываются опять в актуальное состояние. Такой вот мой домысел.

Вообще, было бы любопытно, что из себя представляет тело бога рупадхату в смысле физики. Мне кажется, что это должно быть нечто типа разумного пакета электромагнитных волн, поэтому, собственно, у него и не может быть нади (в моем понимании, нади в некотором смысле соответствуют путям прохождения электромагнитных волн в теле человека).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Относительно дакинь, ракшасов, якшей и т.д. - не вижу проблем, они же жители камадхату. Они могут практиковать тантру.


Сами же процитировали Козарта:  боги *камадхату*, рупадхату и арупадхату *не имеют нади или бинду*.
Какая тантра?

----------

Ондрий (04.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Сами же процитировали Козарта:  боги *камадхату*, рупадхату и арупадхату *не имеют нади или бинду*.
> Какая тантра?


У ракшасов должны быть, поскольку Падмасамбхава именно среди них обретается и йоге разной их обучает. У дакинь - тоже должно быть, по очевидным причинам.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У ракшасов должны быть, поскольку Падмасамбхава именно среди них обретается и йоге разной их обучает.


Откуда известно, что именно йоге?




> У дакинь - тоже должно быть, по очевидным причинам.


Только при воплощении в человеческом теле, я думаю.
Правда, ННР описывает видения непонятных существ, выполняющих непонятные упражнения, но не факт, что это йога в нашем понимании (задействующая каналы и капли).
Да и вообще непонятно, что эти видения значат.

----------

Ондрий (04.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Еще мы бросили обсуждение такой сложности как "неправильные" нади (по версии Вантуса) в мирах (а-)рупадхату, которые "мешают им заниматься йогой", но в тоже время (по версии Вантуса), нади - просто способ представления пран. Соотвественно, тут противоречие в 2х гипотезах Вантуса - нади либо есть, хоть и "неправильные", либо их нет и они генерятся при йоге, тогда непонятно, почему богам (а-)рупадхату невозможно практиковать тантру, по причинам отсутствия нади, хотя прана у них есть и сложностей представить нади и чакры для богов я не вижу - они пребывают в крутых самадхи и фантазии на это уж всяко должно хватить.

А калачакра все же довольно отличается по как по методике, так и их интерпретации.

Ничего, мы потом попробуем свести все обсуждение в некие тезисы, с разрешенными и не разрешенными противоречиями. Для закрепления, тысксзть, изучаемого материала  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> Сами же процитировали Козарта:  боги *камадхату*, рупадхату и арупадхату *не имеют нади или бинду*.
> Какая тантра?


Там речь шла именно о богах, да, включая камадхату, я некорректно выразился, спасибо за указание на мою ошибку.
Якши, наги и т.д. они ниже вершины Сумеру и ближе к миру людей - наверное в этом есть какой-то "тантроанатомический" смысл. Я не знаю какой.  :Frown: 
Могут ли они практиковать тантру - не знаю. Даки/дакини могут. Но это уже детали. Важно принцип понять.

----------


## Ондрий

> Правда, ННР описывает видения непонятных существ, выполняющих непонятные упражнения, но не факт, что это йога в нашем понимании (задействующая каналы и капли).


Может это были олимпийские боги на тренировке ))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> они пребывают в крутых самадхи и фантазии на это уж всяко должно хватить.


Наверное, им там хватает наслаждаться превращениями других. Для полного счастья. )))

----------


## Ондрий

> Наверное, им там хватает наслаждаться превращениями других. Для полного счастья. )))


Я про тех кто в рупадхату. Они там сильно фтыкают в дхьяны с 1й по 4ю)).
А невозможность практики тантры декларируется как техническая, а не от кол-ва апсар на душу населения Сударшаны, превышающих все санитарные нормы))) /да! завидно!  :Smilie: / - у них нет нади и пипец. Как тут практиковать? Вот мне и не понятно - если праны==нади которые генерируются в самадхи, то нет проблем, но вот проблемы все же есть, а если нади "вшиты" в тело (а у богов нет) - то почему можно практиковать другие тантры с иной конфигурацией нади и чакр. 

пока непонятки продолжают иметь место быть.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> если нади "вшиты" в тело (а у богов нет) - то почему можно практиковать другие тантры с иной конфигурацией нади и чакр.


Думаю, там все гораздо более пластично, чем мы можем представить. Если визуализировать лотос с другим числом лепестков, результат просто будет несколько иной, вот и все. Но это не значит, что у него именно стока лепестков, и точка.
Простейший пример: в практике очистительных дыханий центр. канал загибается к межбровью. Но это не значит, что он по жизни загнут. ))))

----------


## Ондрий

Сергей, но ваши фразы означают, по аналогии, что яблоко хоть и выглядит красным, но оно зеленое. Ну такой вот гибкий цвет.  Или у птицы два крыла, но это не значит что их два по жизни. Такие вот размножающиеся крылья.

Это не подходящий ответ.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Я рассматриваю положения Ваджраяны как метафорические описания буддийских принципов, для определенного типа умов, а ни как отдельную категорию учений, описывающих нечто иное или более возвышенное ,))


Это ошибка, так как опираясь на метафоры невозможно чего либо достичь. Тогда как практики тантры опираются на те вещи которые метафорами не ограничиваются.  Тонкое тело человека есть и оно используется.

----------


## Кунсанг

То есть тонкое тело человека не просто присутствует в воображении практиков тантры и исполняет цели как воображаемое тело, но действительно наличествует и может быть задействовано.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Это ошибка, так как опираясь на метафоры невозможно чего либо достичь. Тогда как практики тантры опираются на те вещи которые метафорами не ограничиваются.  Тонкое тело человека есть и оно используется.


В Тхераваде тоже используется. "Сотворенное разумом тело", которое обретается по достижении 4 джханы.




> В книжке Taking the Result as the Path (P. 80) про Ламдре я находил, что даже в этой жизни, вводя праны в те или иные нади, можно пережить опыт той или иной локи


Эти способности возникают в  первых джханах. И никаких пран. В "примитивной", конечно, тхераваде. Так же "примитивно" достигается сфера Бесконечного сознания, например, которую вы считаете потолком и окончательным освобождением. Только "примитивное" учение рассматривает этот уровень, как самый тонкий, но все же сансарный, потому что в нем еще неуловимо присутствует "я" и сознание, Поэтому тхеравада делает последнее усилие, неизвестное другим учениям и, преодолевая этот уровень, ведет за пределы сознания, а значит, всего обусловленного.

Если так "примитивно" достигается освобождение, то к чему эти витиеватости, маньеризм и рококо?

----------

Леонид Ш (04.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> В Тхераваде тоже используется. "Сотворенное разумом тело", которое обретается по достижении 4 джханы.


Нет, здесьне имеется в виду тело которое обретается после достижения уровней дхьяны. Имеется в виду тело тонкое человека, энергетическое тело с пранами и каналами, которое уже есть.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Или у птицы два крыла, но это не значит что их два по жизни. Такие вот размножающиеся крылья.


Думаю, примерно так оно и есть: некоторые части ваджрного тела существуют как-бы в зачаточном состоянии, и от самого упражняющегося зависит, какую форму они примут.

----------


## Нико

> . Но это не значит, что у него именно стока лепестков, и точка.


А почему не значит? 


> Простейший пример: в практике очистительных дыханий центр. канал загибается к межбровью. Но это не значит, что он по жизни загнут.


Мне почему-то всегда казалось, что ЦК не загибается к межбровью. ))) Но... откуда тогда центр в области межбровья?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А почему не значит?


Потому что есть разные описания, в том числе в небуддийских системах. Это не значит, что они ошибочные, просто цели могут быть разные.
Там нет "объективной реальности, данной нам в ощущениях". По крайней мере в материалистическом понимании - точно нет.




> Мне почему-то всегда казалось, что ЦК не загибается к межбровью. ))) Но... откуда тогда центр в области межбровья?


Я же говорю, есть варианты, разные учителя дают эту технику по-разному.
Вот, специально для тебя нашел:
Левый канал начинается из межбровья, он синего цвета, справа начинается правый канал, он красного цвета. *Начинаются все три канала от межбровья*, правый и левый канал огибают центральный канал так, что получается некий узел – макушечная чакра. 
Геше Тинлей. Ритрит по МАХАМУДРЕ. Омск

Ты, кстати, и переводила, просто забыла уже. ))))

Еще:
Теперь приступайте к созерцанию трёх главных каналов: центрального и двух боковых, правого и левого. Это переливающиеся подобно радуге трубки, чистые, прозрачные, гибкие и блестящие, как шёлк. *Центральный канал начинается в точке между бровями,* а боковые — в ноздрях.
Лама Тубтен Еше. Блаженство внутреннего огня

А есть варианты, когда ЦК раскрывается в макушке, так, например, бонцы учат.
Видимо, если в макушку - станешь бонцем, а если в межбровье - то буддистом. )))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Поэтому тхеравада делает последнее усилие, неизвестное другим учениям и, преодолевая этот уровень, ведет за пределы сознания, а значит, всего обусловленного.


А кто сказал, что это плохо? это очень хорошо.
Не устраивает лишь мотивация - личное освобождение.




> к чему эти витиеватости, маньеризм и рококо?


Так проповедано в сутрах Махаяны ))))

----------

Федор Ф (04.10.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Не устраивает лишь мотивация - личное освобождение.


Личное освобождение - весьма натянутое словосочетание, т.к. не существует никакой личности, которая бы освобождалась  :Wink:  
Нельзя спасти от цикла перерождения других живых существ, можно лишь достигнуть прекращения совокупностей, используя их возможности, как это не парадоксально. Спасти же других живых существ, даже Будде не под силу, он может лишь поделиться методом, указать правильное направление. 
А с обучением других Дхамме, в тхераваде все более чем в порядке. Здесь на Шри-Ланке, десятки тысяч монахов, ежедневно совершенствуются в теории и практике Дхаммы, обучаясь у более опытных монахов, а также миллионы мирян во всех населенных пунктах ежедневно получают наставления и практикуя.

----------

Pyro (04.10.2012), Федор Ф (04.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Не устраивает лишь мотивация - личное освобождение.


Так проповедано Буддой - путь освобождения, а не возвращения в сансару)))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так проповедано Буддой - путь освобождения, а не возвращения в сансару)))


Путь освобождения, проповеданный в Махаяне, неэгоцентрический, поскольку в нем идея личного освобождения - не главная. В этом разница. А что он не выводит из сансары - это ваши домыслы, при всем уважении.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Личное освобождение - весьма натянутое словосочетание
> Здесь на Шри-Ланке, десятки тысяч монахов


Дело в мотивации, с которой совершается собственная практика, а не в том, сколько где монахов.
Если человек приступает к практике с помышлением "А освобожусь-ка я от сансары", то тут странно утверждать, будто "личное освобождение - весьма натянутое словосочетание". Как раз-то оно и есть, просто человек его не замечает. А это самое опасное.

----------

Wyrd (04.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## sergey

Федор, ну что вы пристали к людям? Обсуждает народ ваджраянские учения о пранах и ладно, вам-то это чем мешает? Буддизм большой - учений много.)

----------

Ондрий (04.10.2012), Сергей Хос (04.10.2012), Федор Ф (04.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

[QUOTE=WOLF;512143]Личное освобождение - весьма натянутое словосочетание, т.к. не существует никакой личности, которая бы освобождалась  :Wink:  
QUOTE]

Если не существует никакой личности которая бы освобождалась, то нет и Вольфа который бы освобождался. То есть Вольфа вообще нет. Тогда кто пишет здесь, если нет никакой личности? Следует учесть что сутры о мудрости говорят о несуществовании с позиции самобытия.

----------

Wyrd (04.10.2012), Сергей Хос (04.10.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Личное освобождение - весьма натянутое словосочетание, т.к. не существует никакой личности, которая бы освобождалась  
>  Нельзя спасти от цикла перерождения других живых существ, можно лишь достигнуть прекращения совокупностей, используя их возможности, как это не парадоксально. Спасти же других живых существ, даже Будде не под силу, он может лишь поделиться методом, указать правильное направление.


Я согласен, думаю действительно нельзя спасти всех жс, да и в этом нет действительной необходимости, как Вы и написали выше - "_не существует никакой личности, которая бы освобождалась_", хотя я думал это чисто ваджраянский вывод в стиле тождества санасары и нирваны. Но бодхичитта это мощнейший и драгоценнейший инструмент для достижения освобождения, ибо как выше уже подчернули - мотивация это главное. Не результат, а мотивация. А без желания результата, не будет и мотивации. Просто в тхераваде делают упор на отречении и пустотности, а в махаяне на сострадании и пустотности. Это уже кому как ближе в силу кармических особенностей наших умов, в уже под этот фундамент подгоняется и вся концептуальная база. Конечно, Вы все это уже давно знаете, просто неооцениваете мощь и редкость настоящей бодхичитты.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Федор, ну что вы пристали к людям? Обсуждает народ ваджраянские учения о пранах и ладно, вам-то это чем мешает? Буддизм большой - учений много.)


Сергей, это не в моем стиле - спорить с другими традициями по многим причинам, среди которых - уважение к несомненной мудрости, содержащейся в них. *НО!*

1. Обсуждать специфические особенности традиции уместнее в соответствующем разделе

2, Здесь пару раз прозвучала мысль об избранности и высших способностях представителей Ваджраяны, а, значит, намек на низшие способности тхеравадинов. Кто-то должен противостоять этому неоправданному высокомерию?

3. Читающие форум должны иметь правильное представление об истинной Дхамме. Кто-то должен им его дать. Иначе этот ярлык о низшем уровне закрепится в сознании незнающих людей. 

Поэтому последний крик сердца, обращенный к народу: :Big Grin:  Друзья! Не верьте, что Тхеравада - упращенный и низший путь! Это неправда! Читайте Канон и убеждайтесь в том!
А вот теперь ухожу из темы с чувством выполненного долга.

----------

Богдан Б (04.10.2012), Сергей Хос (04.10.2012), Сергей Ч (04.10.2012), Топпер- (05.10.2012), Юлия Корса (04.10.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> да и в этом нет действительной необходимости


fail, не?

----------


## Sadhak

> _fail, не?_


Не, это как бы теоретизирование не с уровня "относительной истины". Вот как доберемся увидим сами, а пока можно послушать слова тех кто добрался. Вот здесь как раз нужны цитаты  :Smilie: .

----------


## Кунсанг

> Я согласен, думаю действительно нельзя спасти всех жс, да и в этом нет действительной необходимости, как Вы и написали выше - "_не существует никакой личности, которая бы освобождалась_", хотя я думал это чисто ваджраянский вывод в стиле тождества санасары и нирваны.


Спасти всех живых существ возможно, постепенно все жс будут освобождаться от сансары. Тождество сансары и нирваны которое очень многим нравится относится к постижению Арьи, но не к опыту сансарных существ. Это связано с постижением пустоты феноменов от самобытия. И это не означает что сансара равна нирване.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Просто в тхераваде делают упор на отречении и пустотности, а в махаяне на сострадании и пустотности. Это уже кому как ближе в силу кармических особенностей наших умов, в уже под этот фундамент подгоняется и вся концептуальная база. Конечно, Вы все это уже давно знаете, просто неооцениваете мощь и редкость настоящей бодхичитты.


Вот эта самая монополия на сострадание, которую провозглашают последователи Махаяны напоминает мне позицию  Девадатты, который завидовал величию и мудрости Будды. Желая хоть как-то возвеличить себя по отношению к Будде, он предполагал, что после того, как он провозгласит некоторые правила, которые Будда не считал обязательными, и Будда не допустит их, Девадатта сможет заявить, что он следует этим правилам и исполняет их, что сделает его лучшим и более праведным монахом.

----------

Федор Ф (04.10.2012), Юлия Корса (04.10.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Просто, по-моему, такое выворачивание (типа, зарождаем бодхичитту понарошку) - это и есть хинаяна как уровень личной практики. Не в обиду сказано, просто свое понимание излагаю.

----------

Джнянаваджра (04.10.2012), Сергей Ч (04.10.2012), Федор Ф (04.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> монополия на сострадание


вы же понимаете, что обсуждаете сейчас не саму махаяну или тхераваду, а научно-популярные представления о ней?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Просто, по-моему, такое выворачивание (типа, зарождаем бодхичитту понарошку) - это и есть хинаяна как уровень личной практики. Не в обиду сказано, просто свое понимание излагаю.


Совершенно верно. Мне всегда казалось странным искусственное зарождение (выжимание) из себя бодхичитты, лишь ради того, чтобы быть причастным к "высшей колеснице". )

----------

Федор Ф (04.10.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Спасти всех живых существ возможно


Я тут не согласен конечно и мог бы привести кучу цитат и своих домыслов к ним  :Smilie: , но развивать этот вопрос тут не буду, как раз в силу отсутствия собственного опыта и основанной на нем концептуализации. Это опять все будет только книжно-заемное и чужое, а значит наверняка криво понятое и многократно перевранное.



> Просто, по-моему, такое выворачивание (типа, зарождаем бодхичитту понарошку) - это и есть хинаяна как уровень личной практики


Да так и есть, но "умище, умище-то куда девать..."  :Smilie:  Поэтому, думаю очень вредно и нехорошо, что учение в наше время доступно или дается не лично по мере продвижения практики ученика и можно будучи совершенно не готовым заглянуть в конец "учебника" или "списать со шпаргалки" толком не понимая действительного смысла и серьезно вредя собственной практике, которая будь она осторожно-пошаговой, была бы куда эффективнее. Что по моему невежественном мнению, видно даже на примере этой темы. Народу куда интереснее "ангелов на конце иглы считать" и "кундалини поднимать", чем с простейшими логическими аргументами на своем уровне практики разобраться.

----------

Федор Ф (04.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> вы же понимаете, что обсуждаете сейчас не саму махаяну или тхераваду, а научно-популярные представления о ней?


Безусловно, я обсуждаю позицию некоторых последователей, делящих направления буддизма на сострадательные и эгоистичные. Только и всего. )

----------

Wyrd (04.10.2012), Федор Ф (04.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Совершенно верно. Мне всегда казалось странным искусственное зарождение (выжимание) из себя бодхичитты, лишь ради того, чтобы быть причастным к "высшей колеснице". )


Как объясняли Учителя воззрение Махаяны это стремление помочь является естественным, а желание помочь лишь себе является противоестественным, нормальным для некоторых людей но в целом противоестественным. И это объясняется на простых примерах. Сын вылезший из ямы сансары не протягивает руку помощи матери остающейся в этой яме, это не бодхичитта и сын который протягивает руку матери и помогает ей вылезти это бодхичитта. ТОлько и всего.

----------


## Ондрий

а давайте мы тему "у кого круче БМВ" обсудим в другом топике?

----------

Alex (04.10.2012), Сергей Хос (04.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

И сделался оффтоп.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> а давайте мы тему "у кого круче БМВ" обсудим в другом топике?


Тем более, что с позиции Тхеравады ответ на вопрос топика укладывается в три слова: "Ничего не переходит".

----------

Ондрий (04.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Я тут не согласен конечно и мог бы привести кучу цитат и своих домыслов к ним , но развивать этот вопрос тут не буду, как раз в силу отсутствия собственного опыта и основанной на нем концептуализации. Это опять все будет только книжно-заемное и чужое, а значит наверняка криво понятое и многократно перевранное.


Интересно было бы увидеть кучу цитат противоречащих основам Махаяны. Махаянец понимает что цели почти неосуществимы сперва но прилагает все усилия к тому чтобы они осуществились, как Авалокитешвара разочаровался в этом и его голова раскололась, однако Будда сказал что его цели по спасению жс осуществятся в конце концов и не стоит разочаровываться на этом пути.

----------


## Sadhak

> И сделался оффтоп.


А куда что "загибается" и через что "выводится" было уже не офф-топом?

----------

Федор Ф (04.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Безусловно, я обсуждаю позицию некоторых последователей, делящих направления буддизма на сострадательные и эгоистичные. Только и всего. )


Так это нормально.
Если мы захвачены страданиями (не концептуальными, а непосредственными, о которых не надо думать или понимать, что это страдание), то нашим естественным желанием является освободиться от них.
Для какого-нибудь йогина, практикующего аскезу и ищущего окончательные покой, таким непосредственным страданием может стать вся самсара.

Если же мы в некотором смысле удовлетворены своим положением, то заставлять себя относится к нему как к страданию - это в данном случае искусственное выжимание из себя отречения. Оно будет точно так же искусственно, как выжимание из себя сострадания только ради причастия к Великое колеснице. Только в этом случае мы выжимаем из себя отречение, чтобы быть причастным к правильному буддизму.

В то же время, если мы в каком-то смысле удовлетворены своим положением, то практика бескорыстного сострадания является отличной поддержкой для ума, не позволяющей ему погрязать в личных переживаниях.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Тем более, что с позиции Тхеравады ответ на вопрос топика укладывается в три слова: "Ничего не переходит".


А при достижении Нирваны полностью все исчезает и ничего нету. Вообще. Полная аннигиляция (как я полюбил это слово).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тем более, что с позиции Тхеравады ответ на вопрос топика укладывается в три слова: "Ничего не переходит".


Не-а. В два слова: "Переходит стра-да-ни-е". : )

----------

Богдан Б (04.10.2012), Леонид Ш (04.10.2012), Сергей Хос (04.10.2012), Сергей Ч (04.10.2012), Федор Ф (04.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> А куда что "загибается" и через что "выводится" было уже не офф-топом?


нет, т.к. это все относиться к тантрической анатомии. И в ней надо разобраться, чтобы понять как ответить на вопрос топика. Это не трудно заметить, если прочитать наши ваджарянские изыскания листов 10 назад.

----------

Сергей Хос (04.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тем более, что с позиции Тхеравады ответ на вопрос топика укладывается в три слова: "Ничего не переходит".


Это не позиция Тхеравады, а позиция Будды. Конечно  если не понимать эти три слова буквально-примитивным образом - мол ничего вообще нет. ))
Один из учеников самого Будды, по имени Сати, полагал, что Наставник учил: "Это то же самое *сознание, что переселяется и странствует повсюду*". Будда спросил его, что он имеет в виду, говоря "сознание". Ответ Сати был классическим: "Это то, что выражает себя, что чувствует, что переживает последствия хороших и плохих дел здесь и там". 
На что Будда возразил ему: "Разве ты слышал, чтобы я излагал учение подобным образом? Разве не объяснял я разными способами *сознание, как возникающее из условий*?"

----------

Леонид Ш (04.10.2012), Сергей Хос (04.10.2012), Федор Ф (04.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В то же время, если мы в каком-то смысле удовлетворены своим положением, то практика бескорыстного сострадания является отличной поддержкой для ума, не позволяющей ему погрязать в личных переживаниях.


Согласен. Не зря ведь в Карания метта сутте сказано:

"Как мать готова рисковать жизнью
Защищая своего ребенка, единственного ребенка,
Так по отношению ко всем существам
Нужно развивать безграничное сердце."

----------

Леонид Ш (04.10.2012), Федор Ф (04.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

> Тем более, что с позиции Тхеравады ответ на вопрос топика укладывается в три слова: "Ничего не переходит".


хм.... а с позиций других буддийских учений переходит так мало, что офисным хомякам - материалистам как было страшно умирать - так и осталось, как было не вполне понятно - в чем перспектива практики? так и есть :Smilie: 
если только какие-то несмешивающиеся потоки сознания дают иллюзорную надежду.... и то....

----------


## Кунсанг

Миларепа говорил что страшился смерти, но когда познал природу ума, его страх ушел. Осталось познать природу ума как Миларепа. Тогда бояться нечего тоже станет.

----------

Сергей Ч (04.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

В Махаяне (на примере лекций Далай-ламы) не заботятся ответом на вопрос "что переходит в следующее рождение".
Учение в какой-то мере нацелено на революцию в восприятии, подобно той, когда не звёзды вращаются вокруг Земли, а Земля вращается вокруг собственной оси.

Т.е. мы традиционно смотрим на мир с позиции некой личности, вокруг которой вращается бытие. И эта некая личность переживает одну жизнь за другую.
Трансформация взгляда же направлена на то, чтобы вместо "вращающегося бытия" утвердить взгляд "вращающегося ума", который лишь выхватывает различные аспекты "неизменного" бытия.

Нашему традиционному взгляду присуще время. Преобразованный взгляд вневременный.
Понимая обусловленность существующего, мы можем видеть большее бытие, чем непосредственно воспринимаемое органами чувств. В том числе и то, что мы традиционно относим к прошлому и будущему.

----------


## Sadhak

> Интересно было бы увидеть кучу цитат противоречащих основам Махаяны. Махаянец понимает что цели почти неосуществимы сперва но прилагает все усилия к тому чтобы они осуществились, как Авалокитешвара разочаровался в этом и его голова раскололась, однако Будда сказал что его цели по спасению жс осуществятся в конце концов и не стоит разочаровываться на этом пути.


Шантидева, БА устроит?



> 9. Допустим, что пaрaмитa дaяния[66] зaключaется в том,
> 
> Чтобы избaвить существ от нищеты.
> 
> *Однaко мир по-прежнему беден.
> 
> Зaчем же тогдa упрaжнялись в ней Будды древности*?
> 
> 10. Скaзaно, что пaрaмитa дaяния
> ...

----------

Джнянаваджра (04.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Шантидева, БА устроит?


Здесь не говорится о невозможности спасения всех жс от сансары.

----------


## Sadhak

> Здесь не говорится о невозможности спасения всех жс от сансары.


а это что?



> _Допустим, что пaрaмитa дaяния[66] зaключaется в том,
>  Чтобы избaвить существ от нищеты.
> Однaко мир по-прежнему беден.
>  Зaчем же тогдa упрaжнялись в ней Будды древности_?


Спасли будды от нищеты кого-то? Все богаты уже? Да тут даже места для другой трактовки нет - спаси себя, спасешь и мир. Единственная проблема - неведение, а не неправильный мир. Известный пример с грязным алмазом у бедняка в пещере тоже ни о чем не говорит?

----------

Федор Ф (04.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Здесь не говорится о невозможности спасения всех жс от сансары.


Зато говорится о понимании этого обета.
Намерение спасти всех живых существ должно реализоваться не в спасение всех живых существ, а в состояние ума, в котором мы действительно спасаем всех живых существ.

И чем эта ситуация (когда у страдающих есть действующий спасающий) не спасение?
Или же мы хотим видеть нечто окончательное, когда больше не будет страдающих существ? Но тогда не будет и их спасающих. Если это и возможно, то оно непостижимо, так как не имеет никаких ориентиров для ума.

----------


## Вантус

> 3. Читающие форум должны иметь правильное представление об истинной Дхамме. Кто-то должен им его дать. Иначе этот ярлык о низшем уровне закрепится в сознании незнающих людей.


Мерило истинности Дхармы - вы, не иначе? Истинной же вы почитаете тхераваду, так как она вам нравится?



> Поэтому последний крик сердца, обращенный к народу: Друзья! Не верьте, что Тхеравада - упращенный и низший путь! Это неправда! Читайте Канон и убеждайтесь в том!
> А вот теперь ухожу из темы с чувством выполненного долга.


Аллах акбар!!! Оплевываю презренного шайтана!

----------

Alex (04.10.2012), Ондрий (04.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Помимо констатаций, было бы неплохо дать, если есть, какое-то описание функционирования ума в таком режиме. Много конечно непоняток, т.к. с одной стороны это противоречит сутрам праджняпарамиты (об индивидуальных потоках сантаны), а с другой стороны - согласуется с тантрой, где допускаются всякие интересные эффекты типа авеши и т.д.. но согласуется все-же не в виде "все умы - суть один ум", конкретно констатируя брахман, пракрити и т.п.


"Все умы – суть один ум" - думаю это чрезмерно упрощенное понимание, но идея множества вечных сознаний, а значит и Дхармакай продвигаемая Сергеем Хосом мне кажется еще сомнительней и к тому же она противоречит наставлениям ряда учителей и дзогчену в приципе, так как в дзогчене не может быть много истин. Вот и Рейнольдс в Золотых Письменах пишет:

We recognize that the inherent nature of all these discursive thoughts (rnam-rtog de dag gi rang-bzhin), no matter how diverse they appear, is, in fact, the actual Clear Light of the Base, which is non other than the Dharmakaya, the  Great Mother. And this nature or source is called the Mother ClearLight that abides as the Base (gzhi gnas ma’i  ‘od gsal). The Clear Light is, in reality, their natural condition or mode of being (gnas-lugs), the way in which thoughts exist naturally. And *this Mother is something universal, rather than being individual*, in the sense that, although many different individual Buddhas manifest throughout time and space, *they all participate in a single Dharmakaya* that transcends all dualities and pluralities.

Как видно из текста он тоже подчеркивает, что Ясный Свет Дхармаки это не индивидуальный принцип, а скорее универсальный, который превосходит любую двойсвтенность и множественность.
и далее (от туда же):

When one speaks in terms of the Base, there exists only this one nondual Base. It is the same Dharmakaya that is found in ignorant, deluded sentient beings and in Buddhas, or enlightment beings.

Я, кстати, не говорю, что это единственно верная трактовка, но как миниум она имеет место быть. 



> По моему, в комментарии Далай-ламы на Махамудру гелуг-кагью говорится о том, что ясный свет обусловлен мысленным обозначением.


Интересно, какой вывод из этого должен следовать. Тонкое сознание (ясный свет) обусловлен грубым сознанием? Получается не тонкое сознание основа для грубого, а наоборот.

----------

Ондрий (04.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> а это что?
> 
> Спасли будды от нищеты кого-то? Все богаты уже? Да тут даже места для другой трактовки нет - спаси себя, спасешь и мир. Единственная проблема - неведение, а не неправильный мир. Известный пример с грязным алмазом у бедняка в пещере тоже ни о чем не говорит?


Здесь вы не понимаете смысла спасения всех жс. Я когда стану буддой спасу всех жс говорится в молитвах. Но будда не может сказать - спасу этих а тех не спасу, поэтому всех. Спасет всех (кого сможет), но намерение касается всех жс. Я сейчас не могу сказать что либо насчет всех жс, но насчет этого есть ясные комментарии.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Интересно, какой вывод из этого должен следовать. Тонкое сознание (ясный свет) обусловлен грубым сознанием? Получается не тонкое сознание основа для грубого, а наоборот.


Нет, ясный свет ума как и все явления сансары и нирваны обусловлен как и сказала НИко обозначением ума. Из этого никак не следует что одно является основой для другого.

----------


## Вантус

> Нет, ясный свет ума как и все явления сансары и нирваны обусловлен как и сказала НИко обозначением ума. Из этого никак не следует что одно является основой для другого.


У вас проблемы с логикой? Как может быть ясный свет обусловлен обозначением ума, если в момент смерти читты, которая обозначает, уже нет (растворилась), а ясный свет - есть?

----------

Vidyadhara (04.10.2012), Ондрий (04.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Нет, ясный свет ума как и все явления сансары и нирваны обусловлен как и сказала НИко обозначением ума. Из этого никак не следует что одно является основой для другого.


Ок, тем не менее, из того что сказала Нико выходит, что тонкое сознание обусловленно грубым. Ибо ярлыки приклеивает (мысленно обозначает) лишь последнее. Все равно как-то не очень :Confused:

----------


## Кунсанг

> У вас проблемы с логикой? Как может быть ясный свет обусловлен обозначением ума, если в момент смерти читты, которая обозначает, уже нет (растворилась), а ясный свет - есть?


Какой момент смерти читты) Я этого не могу понять - смерть читты.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ок, тем не менее, из того что сказала Нико выходит, что тонкое сознание обусловленно грубым. Ибо ярлыки приклеивает (мысленно обозначает) лишь последнее. Все равно как-то не очень


Это просто была ее ошибка. Однако нечно именуемое как прабхасвара мы можем обозначить грубым умом как некое обозначение. Вектор. Есть некие описываемые св-ва. Но грубому сознанию не доступно.

----------

Vidyadhara (04.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Какой момент смерти читты) Я этого не могу понять - смерть читты.


У вас еще и с русским беда, я вижу. Напишу специально для вас (вдруг вам русский - не родной):
Как может быть ясный свет обусловлен обозначением ума, если в момент смерти [живого существа] читты, которая обозначает, уже нет (растворилась), а ясный свет - есть?

----------


## Пиррон

> А при достижении Нирваны полностью все исчезает и ничего нету. Вообще. Полная аннигиляция (как я полюбил это слово).


А как же вы хотели, Кунсанг? Собственно, тут получается забавный парадокс. Для достижения нирваны надо преодолеть волю к жизни. Если вы представляете себе нирвану в виде некого рая, в котором вы вечно будете блаженствовать, испуская лучи благословения, то ваша воля к жизни не только не преодолена, но возведена в бесконечную степень. Даже если ваше представление о нирване верно, вы его никогда не реализуете, поскольку ваша воля к жизни будет удерживать вас в сансаре. А вот Федор Ф, даже если его представление о нирване неверно, вполне может оказаться в том завидном положении, к которому вы стремитесь.

----------

Леонид Ш (04.10.2012), Сергей Ч (04.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> У вас еще и с русским беда, я вижу. Напишу специально для вас (вдруг вам русский - не родной):
> Как может быть ясный свет обусловлен обозначением ума, если в момент смерти [живого существа] читты, которая обозначает, уже нет (растворилась), а ясный свет - есть?


Похоже что это у Вас большая проблема с пониманием чего-либо. Напишу специально для Вас на русском чистом языке который Вам родной, что все явления обусловлены от обозначения ума, даже ясный свет ума.

----------


## Вантус

> Похоже что это у Вас большая проблема с пониманием чего-либо. Напишу специально для Вас на русском чистом языке который Вам родной, что все явления обусловлены от обозначения ума, даже ясный свет ума.


От того, что вы повторите нечто хоть сто раз, оно истинной не станет. Я уже выше возразил вам, что ума в момент смерти нет, а Ясный Свет - есть, более того, он проявляется только после растворения всех скандх, в том числе и скандхи сознания. Как же он может быть обусловлен умом? Более того, Ясный Свет - это необусловленные (асамскрита) дхармы. Как необусловленные дхармы могут быть чем-то обусловлены?

----------

Vidyadhara (04.10.2012), Ондрий (04.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Похоже что это у Вас большая проблема с пониманием чего-либо. Напишу специально для Вас на русском чистом языке который Вам родной, что все явления обусловлены от обозначения ума, даже ясный свет ума.


Вложение 11008

----------

Vidyadhara (04.10.2012), Вантус (04.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> От того, что вы повторите нечто хоть сто раз, оно истинной не станет. Я уже выше возразил вам, что ума в момент смерти нет, а Ясный Свет - есть, более того, он проявляется только после растворения всех скандх, в том числе и скандхи сознания. Как же он может быть обусловлен умом?


Чо пристал?  :Smilie:  Может они просто тантру не изучают? О четырех видимостях и т.д. не имеют представления.

----------

Vidyadhara (04.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Все умы – суть один ум" - думаю это чрезмерно упрощенное понимание, но идея множества вечных сознаний, а значит и Дхармакай продвигаемая Сергеем Хосом мне кажется еще сомнительней и к тому же она противоречит наставлениям ряда учителей и дзогчену в приципе, 
> they all participate in a single Dharmakaya that *transcends* all dualities and pluralities.


Хорошее слово *transcends*. Сказал, и сразу все понятно.  ))))




> так как в дзогчене не может быть много истин.


Если два ума одинаково понимают одну истину, это две истины или одна?
Э-хе-хе... сплошной transcends у вас в дзогчене.

----------


## Кунсанг

Да... Ума в момент смерти нет) и тантру они не изучают. И не имеют представления о 4-х видимостях.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Если два ума одинаково понимают одну истину, это две истины или одна?


Ваш вопрос отталкивается от заведомо ложной предопсылки, что якобы сознание познает некую истину, которая существует где-то там, и самое главное может стать объектом верного познания, как что-то внешнее. Такое возможно, например, в прасангике, где сознание воспринимает истину (пустоту от самобытия), у Мадхвы где душа познает истину (Бога), но не в ати-йоге, где прамана, прамея и прамати - одно.

----------


## Кунсанг

Вы зря разделяете прасангику и ати-йогу. Они не должны противоречить в основном.

----------

Vidyadhara (04.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ваш вопрос отталкивается от заведомо ложной предопсылки, что якобы сознание познает некую истину, которая существует где-то там, и самое главное может стать объектом верного познания, как что-то внешнее. Такое возможно, например, в прасангике, где сознание воспринимает истину (пустоту от самобытия), у Мадхвы где душа познает истину (Бога), но не в ати-йоге, где прамана, прамея и прамати - одно.


Эта заведомо ложная предпосылка исходит от Вас, что есть некая истина, которая сущ-т где-то там.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Вы зря разделяете прасангику и ати-йогу. Они не должны противоречить в основном.


Я их не разделяю. Просто возрение дзогчен может не во всем совпадать с прасангикой. Об этом говорят разные учителя, в том числе кажется и Далай Лама об этом говорил.

----------

Ондрий (04.10.2012)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Эта заведомо ложная предпосылка исходит от Вас, что есть некая истина, которая сущ-т где-то там.


Интересный у вас стиль ведения дискуссии, пожалуй тут уже Ондрий все по этому поводу сказал или точнее показал.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post512203

----------


## Кунсанг

> Я их не разделяю. Просто возрение дзогчен может не во всем совпадать с прасангикой. Об этом говорят и разные учителя, в том числе кажется и Далай Лама об этом говорил.


Этого не может быть. Воззрение Нагарджуны является основой для всех практиков тантры и Дзогчен.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Интересный у вас стиль ведения дискуссии, пожалуй тут уже Ондрий все по этому поводу сказал или точнее показал.
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post512203


Ну это если по существу вопроса сказать нечего то такую картинку можно разместить.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Этого не может быть. Воззрение Нагарджуны является основой для всех практиков тантры и Дзогчен.


Скажите пожалуйста, Читтаматра - это воззрение Нагарджуны или нет?

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Ну это если по существу вопроса сказать нечего то такую картинку можно разместить.


По существу как раз вам сказать нечего ибо вы Вантусу так ничего внятного и не возразили.

----------


## Кунсанг

Нагарджуна истолковал высшее воззрение Прасангики мадхъямаки, поэтому вряд ли читтаматра это воззрение Нагарджуны.

----------


## Кунсанг

> По существу как раз вам сказать нечего ибо вы Вантусу так ничего внятного и не возразили.


Читайте внимательнее, Вантусу я ответил что даже ясныйсвет ума обусловлен.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Нагарджуна истолковал высшее воззрение Прасангики мадхъямаки, поэтому вряд ли читтаматра это воззрение Нагарджуны.


А вот Геше Тинлей, гелугпинец кстати, не раз говорил о том, что практиковать тантру можно и придерживаясь взгядов читтаматры, так что это как-то не сильно стыкуется с вот с этим  вашим пассажем.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Читайте внимательнее, Вантусу я ответил что даже ясныйсвет ума обусловлен.


Он попросил вас обосновать это, но вы так и не смогли объяснить почему же это так. А вместо ответов вы начали повторять это как заученый в школе стишок и мне опять это пересказываете, то есть вы просто в это верите, а логических агрументов обосновывающих данный тезис привести не можете.

----------


## Кунсанг

> А вот Геше Тинлей, гелугпинец кстати, не раз говорил о том, что практиковать тантру можно и придерживаясь взгядов читтаматры, так что это как-то не сильно стыкуется с вот с этим  вашим пассажем.


Я и не спорю, тем более Геше ла мой коренной Гуру. Читтаматра тоже может стать основой для достижений в тантре.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Он попросил вас обосновать это, но вы так и не смогли объяснить почему же это так. А вместо ответов вы начали повторять это как заученый в школе стишок и мне опять это пересказываете, то есть вы просто в это верите, а логических агрументов обосновывающих данный тезис привести не можете.


Если начать объяснять как обусловлен ясный свет ума, то во первых он обусловлен от именования умом, иначе говорить о нем не представляется возможным. Другое это объяснять его характеристики. От которых он также обусловлен. Но это целая тема.

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

> .... Я уже выше возразил вам, что ума в момент смерти нет, а Ясный Свет - есть, более того, он проявляется только после растворения всех скандх, в том числе и скандхи сознания. Как же он может быть обусловлен умом? Более того, Ясный Свет - это необусловленные (асамскрита) дхармы. Как необусловленные дхармы могут быть чем-то обусловлены?


*Вантус*, с интересом слежу за логикой Ваших слов. Уточняющий вопрос - для кого - чего он (ясный свет) проявляется,  когда сознания - уже  нет?

----------


## Вантус

> *Вантус*, с интересом слежу за логикой Ваших слов. Уточняющий вопрос - для кого - чего он (ясный свет) проявляется,  когда сознания - уже  нет?


Ни для кого и ни для чего, так как в этот момент нет разделения на познаваемое и познающего.

----------

Ондрий (04.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Если начать объяснять как обусловлен ясный свет ума, то во первых он обусловлен от именования умом, иначе говорить о нем не представляется возможным. Другое это объяснять его характеристики. От которых он также обусловлен. Но это целая тема.


Т.е. ничего сказать в свою поддержку не можете? У вас все обоснование - обусловлен, потому что обусловлен. А вы ответьте на вопрос, чем обусловлен Ясный Свет смерти, когда нет читты, которая может что-либо именовать.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ни для кого и ни для чего, так как в этот момент нет разделения на познаваемое и познающего.


Йогин смотрит на солнце, но йогин и солнце не одно и то же. То есть разделение в любом случае есть.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Т.е. ничего сказать в свою поддержку не можете? У вас все обоснование - обусловлен, потому что обусловлен. А вы ответьте на вопрос, чем обусловлен Ясный Свет смерти, когда нет читты, которая может что-либо именовать.


Опять же, читайте внимательнее, не обусловлен потомучто обусловлен.

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

> Ни для кого и ни для чего, так как в этот момент нет разделения на познаваемое и познающего.


Спасибо. Приношу извинения за свой тупой материализм - некое присутствующее при этом лицо может засвидетельствовать этот факт? раз сам умирающий - уже нет. (если я правильно понял - в практическом плане.... этот свет никак не помогает и не мешает переродится _чему-то-там_? условно? в общем -  концепции эти сильно выходят за рамки моего понимания  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Кунсанг

Если допустим взять человека в обмороке, он не думает о себе ничего в духе вопроса Вантуса, но тем не менее он существует в силу обозначения умом. Даже если он не может поддерживать это обозначение умом о себе. Так же как и стол.

----------


## Вантус

> Йогин смотрит на солнце, но йогин и солнце не одно и то же. То есть разделение в любом случае есть.





> Опять же, читайте внимательнее, не обусловлен потомучто обусловлен.


Facepalm.

Какой йогин, какое солнце, о чем вы... Скандхи уже растворились же.




> Если допустим взять человека в обмороке, он не думает о себе ничего в духе вопроса Вантуса, но тем не менее он существует в силу обозначения умом. Даже если он не может поддерживать это обозначение умом о себе. Так же как и стол.


Это ужасно. Вы не отличаете человека в обмороке от мертвого?

----------

Ондрий (04.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Facepalm.
> Какой йогин, какое солнце, о чем вы... Скандхи уже растворились же.


То есть вы берете за основу ясного света ума момент смерти? Следует учитывать что ясный свет ума это то же ваше сознание только самого тонкого уровня которое проявляется при смерти очень ясно. Но это не значит что оно не думает и не осознает. Это ошибка. Вы будете так же думать, только более отчетливо.

----------


## Greedy

> Йогин смотрит на солнце, но йогин и солнце не одно и то же. То есть разделение в любом случае есть.


Ранее здесь уже приводили слово *transcend - выходить за рамки*.
Обычно мы смотрим на ситуацию именно так: есть йогин и есть солнце, и йогин смотрит на солнце.
Выход же за рамки этой двойственности подразумевает, что если на некую "реальность" смотреть как на восприятие, то эта реальность предстаёт как "йогин смотрит на солнце". При этом одновременно определяется и "йогин" (набор воспринимающих качеств), которые развиваются по определённым причинно-следственным законам. И определяется "солнце" (набор воспринимаемых характеристик), которые также развиваются по определённым причинно-следственным законам.

Ясный свет - это пребывание в этой неразделённой концепциями (о воспринимающем и воспринимаемом) "реальности".
Вся сложность в том, что этой "реальности" нет. Всегда есть только двойственность: воспринимающий и воспринимаемое, которыя по своей природе полностью обуславливают друг друга. Т.е. являются недвойственностью. Поэтому, в какой-то мере, ясный свет - это истинное знание реальности.

----------


## Кунсанг

Да, истинный ясный свет ума постигает реальное положение вещей.

----------


## Вантус

> То есть вы берете за основу ясного света ума момент смерти? Следует учитывать что ясный свет ума это то же ваше сознание только самого тонкого уровня которое проявляется при смерти очень ясно. Но это не значит что оно не думает и не осознает. Это ошибка. Вы будете так же думать, только более отчетливо.


Ваше невежество потрясает. Чем "я" буду думать? Нет уже чайтасика, они все растворились, еще на этапе _белого видения_ начали растворяться. А мы говорим о Ясном Свете смерти, когда уже было и _красное возрастание_, и _черное пред-достижение_ и даже читта растворилась.

----------

Ондрий (04.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это ужасно. Вы не отличаете человека в обмороке от мертвого?


Это не ужасно. И человек в обмороке и человек мертвый различаются лишь тем что один еще жив а другой нет. Но по способу существования они одинаковы. Они оба лишены самобытия и независимости.

----------


## Вантус

> Это не ужасно. И человек в обмороке и человек мертвый различаются лишь тем что один еще жив а другой нет. Но по способу существования они одинаковы. Они оба лишены самобытия и независимости.


И какашка - тоже лишена самобытия и независимости, и ваша еда, по способу существования они одинаковы. Питайтесь какашками, что ли.

----------

Ондрий (04.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Спасибо. Приношу извинения за свой тупой материализм - некое присутствующее при этом лицо может засвидетельствовать этот факт? раз сам умирающий - уже нет. (если я правильно понял - в практическом плане.... этот свет никак не помогает и не мешает переродится _чему-то-там_? условно? в общем -  концепции эти сильно выходят за рамки моего понимания  )


Какой факт?

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

факт.... *Ясного Света.* В книжках же написали? Про него? значит кто-то засвидетельствовал. И записал. Сам умирающий понятное дело - уже не мог. Опять же и после перерождения вспомнить. Памяти то - уже нет? тоже наверное не мог. А кто - мог?

Ну я ... в замешательстве. Книжки про бардо. Значит - как-то восприняли? живущие. Или вспомнили. Значит - или что-то несущее память просачивается. Или - сидящие рядом это воспринимает. Или - это миф. Другого толкования придумать не могу.

но я допустим мифом(враньем утешительным) считать эту историю не хочу. тогда - как?

----------


## Вантус

> факт.... *Ясного Света.* В книжках же написали? Про него? значит кто-то засвидетельствовал. И записал.


Йогин может с помощи пранаямы и прочего иметь такой опыт, прекращая на время жизнедеятельность своего организма полностью, отслеживая при этом ступени прекращения своей жизни. Как я понимаю, продвинутый адепт 6 йог Наропы вполне мертв во время некоторых своих упражнений - нет дыхания, сердцебиения, рефлексов и т.п.

----------


## Вантус

> Следует учитывать что ясный свет ума это то же ваше сознание только самого тонкого уровня которое проявляется при смерти очень ясно.





> Нет, ясный свет ума как и все явления сансары и нирваны обусловлен как и сказала НИко обозначением ума. Из этого никак не следует что одно является основой для другого.


Вы говорите, что Ясный Свет - это сознание, а также что Ясный Свет обусловлен обозначением ума. Стало быть, сознание обусловлено обозначением самого себя? Гениально, гениально. Или Ясный Свет, будучи сознанием, обозначает сам себя и этим обусловлен?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ваш вопрос отталкивается от заведомо ложной предопсылки, что якобы сознание познает некую истину, которая существует где-то там, и самое главное может стать объектом верного познания, как что-то внешнее.


да, transcends - великая сила, ничего не скажешь.

----------


## Вантус

> Ну я ... в замешательстве. Книжки про бардо. Значит - как-то восприняли? живущие. Или вспомнили. Значит - или что-то несущее память просачивается. Или - сидящие рядом это воспринимает. Или - это миф. Другого толкования придумать не могу.


Сиддхи могут видеть гандхарвов, говорят. Обычные существа не помнят бардо и прошлых жизней.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вы говорите, что Ясный Свет - это сознание, а также что Ясный Свет обусловлен обозначением ума. Стало быть, сознание обусловлено обозначением самого себя? Гениально, гениально. Или Ясный Свет, будучи сознанием, обозначает сам себя и этим обусловлен?


Да, Вантус Вы близки к истине, хотя я сам ничего не разумею, но сам ум, который дает обозначение даже уму существует в силу обозначения умом. Это трудно понять и я не понимаю.

----------


## Кунсанг

Но если дальше копать то возможно мы найдем зерно.

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

> Йогин может с помощи пранаямы и прочего иметь такой опыт, прекращая на время жизнедеятельность своего организма полностью, отслеживая при этом ступени прекращения своей жизни. Как я понимаю, продвинутый адепт 6 йог Наропы вполне мертв во время некоторых своих упражнений - нет дыхания, сердцебиения, рефлексов и т.п.


он мертв. И его сознание растворилось. И собралось. И даже  - память. Перерождение - так же? сознание растворилось. Собралось. Память - у тренированных? ну ладно. на память не претендую. Кто я и кто йоги. Но .... стремление к безгневности хоть? так? что копит практик, что должно потом обрасти личностью? .... или я глубоко и подробно неправ?

----------


## Вантус

> Да, Вантус Вы близки к истине, хотя я сам ничего не разумею, но сам ум, который дает обозначение даже уму существует в силу обозначения умом. Это трудно понять и я не понимаю.


Вы сейчас выдали отменный паралогизм, в духе барона Мюнхаузена, поднявшего самого себя за волосы. Если ум существует благодаря обозначению умом, значит он является свабхавой, не так ли?

Изучайте логику, очень рекомендую. Я изучал ее в университете всего год и мне по сю пору помогает. Главное, не изучайте логику по дацанским писулькам - это мусор и бред, изучайте по нормальным вузовским учебникам, например "Л. М. ЛИХТАРНИКОВ, Т. Г. СУКАЧЕВА. Математическая логика".

----------


## Кунсанг

Его Святейшество Богдо-гэгээн сказал в Кызыле: "Все, что существует, существует в силу обозначения умом, но и сам ум который обозначает, существует в силу обозначения умом", и это помогло говорит Его Святейшество Богдо Гэгээн ему в понимании теории пустоты.

----------

Роман С (04.10.2012)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

> изучайте по нормальным вузовским учебникам, например


если это помогает прожить даже одну хорошую жизнь - этому надо сказать твердое "Да" :Smilie: 

если вера в Его Святейшество поможет тому же - скажу "Да" и ей  :Smilie:

----------

Кунсанг (04.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Его Святейшество Богдо-гэгээн сказал в Кызыле: "Все, что существует, существует в силу обозначения умом, но и сам ум который обозначает, существует в силу обозначения умом", и это помогло говорит Его Святейшество Богдо Гэгээн ему в понимании теории пустоты.


Заметим, что сказал он это для людей малообразованных, опускаясь до их уровня.

----------

Ондрий (04.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> он мертв. И его сознание растворилось. И собралось. И даже  - память. Перерождение - так же? сознание растворилось. Собралось. Память - у тренированных? ну ладно. на память не претендую. Кто я и кто йоги. Но .... стремление к безгневности хоть? так? что копит практик, что должно потом обрасти личностью? .... или я глубоко и подробно неправ?


Нет там никакого "стремления к безгневности". Ничего не копит. Тело после этого опыта - просто некий остаток кармы.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы говорите, что Ясный Свет - это сознание, а также что Ясный Свет обусловлен обозначением ума. Стало быть, сознание обусловлено обозначением самого себя? Гениально, гениально. Или Ясный Свет, будучи сознанием, обозначает сам себя и этим обусловлен?


Ну наконец-то! Нашли таки атман! Радость! Радость!

----------

Вантус (04.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Ну наконец-то! Нашли таки атман! Радость! Радость!


Дацанисты-дуйристы - они такие, медом не корми, а дай атман придумать. Причем атман Кунсанга - страшно примитивен, типа души анимистов. Куда ему до утонченного атмана ведантистов, дацанский атман вовлечен в двойственное восприятие и обозначает внешние явления. Почитали бы Шанкарачарью, что ли, его атман куда лучше и ближе к буддизму, чем такой.

----------

Alex (04.10.2012), Леонид Ш (05.10.2012), Ондрий (04.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Заметим, что сказал он это для людей малообразованных, опускаясь до их уровня.


Похоже что это воззрение высшее.

----------


## Вантус

> Похоже что это воззрение высшее.


Мда...

----------

Ондрий (04.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

В Упанишадах и подобной литературе я нашел деление пран на внешние и внутренние:



> Prasna Upanisad (translations by Ekanath Das):
> 
> 3.6 In the heart verily is the Jivatma (soul). Here arise 101 nadis (subtle pranic channels). Each of them has 100 sub-nadis. Each sub-nadi has 72.000 branch nadis. The Vyana moves in them.
> 
> 3.7 But by one of these 101 nadis the up-going Udana leads by virtue of good deeds to the worlds of the good, by sin to worlds of the sinful, by both to worlds of the men indeed.
> 
> 3.8 (The cosmic correspondences are): the sun is the reservoir of the cosmic light or Prana. He rises helping the microcosmic Prana to see objects. The goddess who presides over the Earth (Bhumi) is the cosmic Apana and she helps man by attracting the downwards the apana of the person. The space which is between the Earth and the Sun (antariksa) is the cosmic Samana, (and it helps the Samana inside man). The atmosphere or Vayu is cosmic Vyana (and helps the Vyana inside man).


Таким образом, Солнце - внешняя прана, Притхиви - внешняя апана и т.п. Переводили кришнаиты, поэтому некая забавная специфика, но все же.

----------


## Вантус

А если вдуматься в смысл Прашна упанишады, то прана - это фотоны (фотон, квант электромагнитного поля, напомню) солнца, ибо именно они используются для различения объектов (_He rises helping the microcosmic Prana to see objects_), а апана - это гравитационное поле (_she helps man by attracting the downwards the apana of the person_).

----------


## Роман С

> Не так же. Есть сочинение ламы Цонкапы "Различие между буквальными учениями и теми, что требуют толкования". Примерно так по-русски. Там ясно говорится, что что сутры Махаяны Второго поворота, где говорится о пустоте, -- буквальны. А все остальные, включая Третий поворот,требуют толкования. По-моему, все учения Трёх поворотов просто дополняют друг друга.


Верно , дополняют . Изложу просто своё мнение , возможно ошибочное . 
В Первом повороте упор был сделан на разъяснение закона кармы , потому и явления были названы самосущими . Иначе ученики не смогли бы в должной мере укрепиться в следовании закону кармы : если ничего не существует со своей собственной стороны , то выглядит так , что и закон кармы нечто сугубо иллюзорное и не особо важное . 
Во Втором повороте было раскрыто конечное воззрение самого Будды на природу действительности : ничто не существует самосуще , всё есть только обозначение мыслью .
А Третий поворот родился так . Часть учеников-Бодхисаттв пришла к Будде . Они попросили Наставника Будду даровать им более подробное разъяснение : В Первом повороте всё существует со своей стороны , а во Втором ничто так не существует , как же им понять правильно своего Гуру  ? Тогда и было создано промежуточное воззрение Читтаматра . Всё пусто от истинного существования , но ум существует истинно .  Это должно было послужить ступенью к пониманию Мадхьямики . 
 Но конечно многие последователи Читтаматры сегодня говорят : нет , это Мадхьмика Второго поворота - ступень , а у нас - конечное воззрение . Тоже хорошо . Это не предмет для ругани , мы не бесноватые фанатики . Кому подходит одно - прекрасно , другое - прекрасно . А кто раньше освободится от сансары с помощью своего воззрения , тот Архат и скажет последнее слово .

----------


## Вантус

Сыркин это так переводит (в квадратных скобках - санскритские термины):



> Поистине, солнце поднимается как внешнее дыхание [прана], ибо оно поддерживает жизненное дыхание в глазу. То божество, которое в земле, укрепляет в человеке дыхание, идущее вниз [апана]. То пространство, что между [солнцем и землей], – общее дыхание [самана]. Ветер – дыхание, разлитое по телу [вьяна].
> 
> Поистине, жар – дыхание, идущее вверх [удана]. Поэтому тот, чей жар успокоился, [идет] в новое существование с чувствами, погруженными в разум.

----------


## Ондрий

> а апана - это гравитационное поле


в смысле, когда кал роняешь?  :Smilie:

----------

Карма Палджор (04.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> в смысле, когда кал роняешь?


Ну да. А без гравитации не прогадиться, у космонавтов это целая проблема, говорят.

----------

Карма Палджор (04.10.2012), Ондрий (04.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Мда...


На самом деле высшее)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Заметим, что сказал он это для людей малообразованных, опускаясь до их уровня.


Что ж вы так о людях то думаете. Думаете про себя что вы высокообразованный что-ли а вокруг одни малообразованные люди? Богдо гэгээн сказал о самой тонкой зависимости от обозначения умом.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ну наконец-то! Нашли таки атман! Радость! Радость!


Счастье то какое, якобы что-то нашли.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вы говорите, что Ясный Свет - это сознание, а также что Ясный Свет обусловлен обозначением ума. Стало быть, сознание обусловлено обозначением самого себя? Гениально, гениально. Или Ясный Свет, будучи сознанием, обозначает сам себя и этим обусловлен?


А почему бы нет. Гелугпинец с хитрыми тантрическими целями думает, что эта мысль думается умом при помощи ясного света  :Smilie:

----------

Вантус (05.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Что ж вы так о людях то думаете. Думаете про себя что вы высокообразованный что-ли а вокруг одни малообразованные люди? Богдо гэгээн сказал о самой тонкой зависимости от обозначения умом.


Пока вы никак свою образованность не проявили.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Пока вы никак свою образованность не проявили.


Вы так кичитесь своей образованностью, Вантус... Только это религиозный, духовный форум, а не научный. В духовной сфере несколько иные ценности.

----------


## Вантус

> Вы так кичитесь своей образованностью, Вантус... Только это религиозный, духовный форум, а не научный. В духовной сфере несколько иные ценности.


Это нужно отливать в граните.




> Уж коли зло пресечь: Забрать все книги бы, да сжечь.


Полагаю, что вы кичитесь своей необразованностью?

----------

Ондрий (05.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Вы так кичитесь своей образованностью, Вантус... Только это религиозный, духовный форум, а не научный. В духовной сфере несколько иные ценности.


И правда иные ценности. Хоть и интересны параллели с наукой, да и Далай-лама сам часто их проводит, всё же наука -- не буддизм. И vice versa.

----------

Сергей Хос (05.10.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Это нужно отливать в граните.


Пожалуй




> Полагаю, что вы кичитесь своей необразованностью?


По вашему, кичливость - неотъемлемая часть жизни?

----------

Wyrd (05.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> А почему бы нет. Гелугпинец с хитрыми тантрическими целями думает, что эта мысль думается умом при помощи ясного света


Ясный свет ума это просто самый тонкий уровень ума, то есть ум который также думает. Вы думаете что ясный свет ума не думает что ли?

----------


## Нико

> Ясный свет ума это просто самый тонкий уровень ума, то есть ум который также думает. Вы думаете что ясный свет ума не думает что ли?


Есть те, кто думает, что ясный свет не думает, потому что его просто нет. )))

----------


## Sadhak

> Ясный свет ума это просто самый тонкий уровень ума, то есть ум который также думает. Вы думаете что ясный свет ума не думает что ли?


Ну, что там может думать? Думание это процесс, т.е. длительность и изменение, что означает причинность, что означает обусловленность, что означает обычный поток ума, но не то что обычно вкладывают в понятие "ясного света". Я вот думаю, что некая образованность все же необходима для выстраивания простейших логических связей. И не является необходимой если достаточно веры и логика не используется, что не так плохо. Плохо когда только с верой лезут в логику. Плохо не потому, что это неправильно, а потому что в итоге ничего не получается.

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

> Ну наконец-то! Нашли таки атман! Радость! Радость!


атман - не атман. А вот какое дело. Часы с кукушкой. идут. Если гиря или пружина.... двигает. Процесс - идет. Сам. Личности - нет, процесс - есть. Нормально.

Человек. Может дхарму практиковать. Может бамбук курить. Может ближнего по голове бить. Если - как часы - безличностный процесс - то спору нет. Какие претензии как к процессу? Чтобы иметь к себе и другим какие-то требования, планы, цели. Например - осуществлять с усердием практику. Или хотя бы - вдумываться в учение. Тогда логично видеть в себе и других нечто вроде воли... (да, я КО. я знаю). К практике, такого простака может мотивировать понятие кармы. Навроде счета в банке, с черной и белой валютой. Ну я же говорю - простак, не особо в терминах подкован. Но тут такое дело - смерть. Вот интересно - этот счет мой достанется целиком новой личности?

Допустим я - помер. А где-то еще - сперматозоид и яйцеклетка встретились. Как происходит связывание моего.... Баланса? (кармы) с этим новым будущим организмом. Вопрос вполне в русле темы - что и как перерождается. Этот баланс - окрасит волю нового родившегося? или - поток сознания, несмешивающийся с другими - встретит новое тело? первое попавшееся - если тупой и жадный, и поудачнее - если умеет ждать и выбирать?

о - нашел



> Причем тут упая и куча кирпичей? )))
> То, что невозможно претерпевать плоды чужой кармы - это классика. А причина именно в том, что потоки сознания различны.
> Дело в том, что индивидуальный изначальный ум ясного света представляет собой опору совершения осознанных (кармообразующих) поступков. Поэтому именно данный поток сознания, представ в очередном рождении в форме эмпирической личности (пудгалы) и претерпевает их последствия.


буков то много сказано. не все сразу прочитано и понято бывает.

Ну я умер. а крокодилы - с крокодилихами, зайцы - с зайчихами, муравьи, пчелы - размножаются! не умер - размножаются. Умер.... т.е. казалось бы - поток тел - вместилищ сознания воспроизводится.

----------


## Sadhak

> Какие претензии как к процессу? Чтобы иметь к себе и другим какие-то требования, планы, цели.


А какая по сути разница? Есть процесс наличия претензий, построения планов, достижения целей, выдвижения требований, практики Дхарма или отказа от нее. Есть процесс наличия отождествления и двойственно восприятия или отсутсвия такового и недвойственное мировосприятие. По факту ничего не меняется. Свобода воли или наличие "я" картинку никак не меняют - все то же самое. Эти концепции не являются необходимыми или определяющими для "процесса".



> Допустим я - помер. А где-то еще...


Мы рассуждаем обо все подобном исходя из отождествленности и содержания памяти. Помести нас в тело бабочки и выруби память - сознательность все так же будет на своем месте, хотя свойства и содержание ума изменятся. Поэтому это "мы" всего лишь фикция, память и особенности ума, т.е. что-то временное.

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

> Но даже в случае классического буддизма странно говорить об индивидуальности потока сознания в свете учения об анатме. Это все равно, что рассматривая кирпичную стену, в состав которой входят одинаковые синие, белые, красные кирпичи (кирпич здесь - аналогия дхармы), говорить - это одна индивидуальная группа кирпичей, это - другая и т.п., причем приписывать индивидуальность каждой группе кирпичей из свойств самих кирпичей, а не из того, что мы так их произвольно сгруппировали.


прочел, попытался понять. Стена - это тотальное сознание всех ЖС?

----------


## Вантус

> прочел, попытался понять. Стена - это тотальное сознание всех ЖС?


Стена - это все дхармы. Отдельный ряд кирпичей в ней - "присвоенные" дхармы живого существа.

----------

Владимир Баскаков (05.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Участники, гляжу, забавное оправдание своей _буддийской_ необразованности. Что может быть забавнее?

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

Вантус, спасибо за терпеливое объяснение. Дело в том, что из книжек для чайников - не все понятно, курить гайды оригинальные - действительно непросто. И надо еще знать - в каком порядке ковырять. и.... не ну можно - и семью, и работу, и ковырять.... но не все еще идеально умеют самоорганизовавыться. я например. не идеально.... необразованность - да, признаю. есть такое дело.

И когда наковырял - это еще время, чтобы уложилось. И уложилось - правильно. Это не сразу.... В общем - пока еще есть трудности. :Smilie: 




> Стена - это все дхармы. Отдельный ряд кирпичей в ней - "присвоенные" дхармы живого существа.


так. Тогда смерть - это.... перерождение - это.... практика - это ....
нирванна.... дхармы же не делись. в стене дыр нет? Стерлась окраска, по которой коннтур "МОЕ" был различим?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ясный свет ума это просто самый тонкий уровень ума, то есть ум который также думает. Вы думаете что ясный свет ума не думает что ли?


Кто ж его знает. Это зависит от обозначения  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Дело в том, что индивидуальный изначальный ум ясного света представляет собой опору совершения осознанных (кармообразующих) поступков. Поэтому именно данный поток сознания, представ в очередном рождении в форме эмпирической личности (пудгалы) и претерпевает их последствия.


Да, это одна из функций атмана--испытывать последствия деяний, причём именно своих.

----------


## Германн

> Да, это одна из функций атмана--испытывать последствия деяний, причём именно своих.


При том необходимом условии, что атман (отрицаемый) всегда остаётся одним и тем же, неизменным, вечным: в конкретной конфигурации, как то Иван Иванов. Если же речь идёт о знаниевости дхарм - и о потоке дхарм - нет никакой неизменной, застывшей конфигурации дхарм "Иван Иванов", нет ничего вещественно-конкретного, и вечного при этом.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да, это одна из функций атмана--испытывать последствия деяний, причём именно своих.


А что, кто-нибудь испытывает последствия чужих деяний?
Или вообще не испытывает последствий?

Смысл отрицания атмана - в избавлении от эгоцентрации, а не в том, чтобы решить, будто ничего вообще нет. Последнее - просто глупо, и даже опаснее, чем не отрицать атман.

----------

Wyrd (05.10.2012), Германн (05.10.2012), Джнянаваджра (05.10.2012), Игорь Ю (05.10.2012), Ондрий (05.10.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

еще про "ничего нет" и корову есть фраза хорошая

----------


## Кунсанг

> Кто ж его знает. Это зависит от обозначения


Не кто ж его знает. Ясный свет ума обладает очень большой силой и возможностями. Он проводит анализ концептуальный пустотности феноменов и в следующие за этим моменты постигает напрямую пустотность и освобождается от сансары. Этот же ум достигший свободы продолжает думать. Но концепции уже не основываются на неведении.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Если сознание прекращается с прекращением имени-формы, что тогда осуществляет переход в следующие жизни?


Смерть не расширяет сознание сама по себе. После смерти люди мучаются с собственным невежеством и страстями в умозрительных адах, пока не исчерпают свою негативную карму или не осознают иллюзорность происходящего. Я полагаю, человек от инкарнации к инкарнации меняет оболочки, так как личность - иллюзия, то и оболочки разные. Разные психотипы, даже положения воли, эмоциональности - разные. Теряются и знания. Мы в каждой новой жизни узнаем все заново. Но это только ступеньки блокировки, так как в подсознании все это сохраняется и образует общий комплексный опыт, думаю так.

----------


## Пиррон

> А что, кто-нибудь испытывает последствия чужих деяний?
> Или вообще не испытывает последствий?
> 
> Смысл отрицания атмана - в избавлении от эгоцентрации, а не в том, чтобы решить, будто ничего вообще нет. Последнее - просто глупо, и даже опаснее, чем не отрицать атман.


Уж, кажется, нет более радикального способа избавления от эгоцентрации, чем признание атмана в ведантийском смысле, атмана, лишенного всех индивидуальных черт и единого с брахманом.Во всяком случае,концепция ясного света ума в интерпретации Кунсанга, по-моему, гораздо опасней в смысле сохранения эгоцентрации.Этот ум продолжает индивидуальное существование, он самосущ, то есть не зависит от чего бы то ни было, он продолжает индивидуальный процесс познания и т.д. В качестве средства избавления от эгоцентрации он как-то менее пригоден, чем атман.

----------

Богдан Б (05.10.2012), Вантус (05.10.2012)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> А Вы читайте внимательнее и все поймете.
> Я не спрашиваю, станут ли все вмиг убиенные Буддами.
> Я спрашиваю, кончится ли Сансара, без наличия форм и не форм.


Мастера медитации, которые достигали состояния сознание без форм, и впускали в себя мир без форм, говорили, что это по сути бесполезно, и иногда даже и вредно. Ничего не несет для существ страдающих в сансаре. И более того, они говорили, что на этой Дхьяне полностью теряется разграничение , что мол мир форм - это хреново, а мир без форм - это блаженство. На этом этапе мир форм воспринимается спокойно, как один лишь из миров не высший и не низший, и не более примитивный, чем мир без форм. Это когда ум мечется в неведении,он страдает подобными разграничениями.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Уж, кажется, нет более радикального способа избавления от эгоцентрации, чем признание атмана в ведантийском смысле, атмана, лишенного всех индивидуальных черт и единого с брахманом.Концепция ясного света ума в интерпретации Кунсанга, по-моему, гораздо опасней в смысле сохранения эгоцентрации.


НИкакой опасности  нет. Ясный свет ума как раз таки постигает пустотность всех феноменов. Эго или Я и все феномены. Их пустотность постигает ясный свет ума. Затем Будда, он также продолжает думать и ясно осознает что Эго самосущего нет. Но это не мешает продолжать думать. Или Вы думаете что архат постигший пустоту или будда прекратили мыслить?

----------


## Пиррон

> НИкакой опасности  нет. Ясный свет ума как раз таки постигает пустотность всех феноменов. Эго или Я и все феномены. Их пустотность постигает ясный свет ума. Затем Будда, он также продолжает думать и ясно осознает что Эго самосущего нет. Но это не мешает продолжать думать. Или Вы думаете что архат постигший пустоту или будда прекратили мыслить?


Я говорил только о том, что отрицать атман только с целью избавления от эгоцентрации и одновременно постулировать ясный свет ума в вашем смысле этого слова- это то же самое, что, выгнав из комнаты муху, поместить в ней слона.Человек, реализовавший себя в ведантийском смысле, не только познает иллюзорность мира и индивидуального я, но и растворяется без остатка в брахмане. Ваш же ум ясного света продолжает индивидуальное существование, индивидуальный процесс познания и т.д.Очевидно, аргумент, что отрицание атмана есть только  средство избавления от эгоцентрации, не проходит.Речь идет только об этом аргументе, а не о существовании ума ясного света.

----------


## Кунсанг

НИкакой страшности в индивидуальности нет. Каждый Будда индивидуален.

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

> Но это не мешает продолжать думать. Или Вы думаете что архат постигший пустоту или будда прекратили мыслить?


ну потребности или желания мыслить у них наверное нет. Остаточное брожение мысли - может и есть. Например - архат перед светофором может вспоминать, что дорогу переходят на зеленый. А то его кто нибудь собъет и наживет плохую карму. Шутка....

----------


## Вантус

> Не кто ж его знает. Ясный свет ума обладает очень большой силой и возможностями. Он проводит анализ концептуальный пустотности феноменов и в следующие за этим моменты постигает напрямую пустотность и освобождается от сансары. Этот же ум достигший свободы продолжает думать. Но концепции уже не основываются на неведении.


Это ужасно. Даже тошнотворно то, что вы пишите. Ясный свет, сиречь прабхасвара, сообразно тантрам, свободен от концепций, признаков и т.п. Собственно, по этой причине дэваты изображаются голыми - нет признаков.

----------


## Вантус

> Да, это одна из функций атмана--испытывать последствия деяний, причём именно своих.


Только ясный свет, подобно ведантистскому атману, не совершает сансарной деятельности и не претерпевает ее плодов.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это ужасно. Даже тошнотворно то, что вы пишите. Ясный свет, сиречь прабхасвара, сообразно тантрам, свободен от концепций, признаков и т.п. Собственно, по этой причине дэваты изображаются голыми - нет признаков.


Это ужасно то что вы пишете. Голое божество это признак свободы от концепций основанных на неведении.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это ужасно. Даже тошнотворно то, что вы пишите. Ясный свет, сиречь прабхасвара, сообразно тантрам, свободен от концепций, признаков и т.п. Собственно, по этой причине дэваты изображаются голыми - нет признаков.


Ясный свет свободен причем не полностью от концепций также основанных на неведении. Чувствуете разницу или нет?

----------


## Вантус

> так. Тогда смерть - это.... перерождение - это.... практика - это ....
> нирванна.... дхармы же не делись. в стене дыр нет? Стерлась окраска, по которой коннтур "МОЕ" был различим?


Тот, кто видит себя, тот страдает, кто видит только дхармы - достиг освобождения. Прекратилось отождествление себя с какими-либо кирпичами или их группами в этой аналогии.

----------


## Вантус

> Ясный свет свободен причем не полностью от концепций также основанных на неведении. Чувствуете разницу или нет?


Я чувствую, что с вами нет смысла разговаривать.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Я чувствую, что с вами нет смысла разговаривать.


Это потому что вы ошибаетесь и вам нечего сказать по существу.

----------


## Вантус

> Это потому что вы ошибаетесь и вам нечего сказать по существу.


Вы издеваетесь? Вы не ответили ни на один мой вопрос, излагаете какую-то хрень, не имеющую к тантрам отношению и еще мне говорите, что мне нечего сказать по существу? Вы даже не можете ссылку привести, которая бы подтверждала ваше мнение, вы не опровергли и моего, но вам хочется считать, что я ошибаюсь.

Ну, ответьте, что это за "концепции" (rtog pa, наверное?), не основанные на клешах (неведении и т.п.). Продемонстрируйте нам, как вы не ошибаетесь.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вы издеваетесь? Вы не ответили ни на один мой вопрос, излагаете какую-то хрень, не имеющую к тантрам отношению и еще мне говорите, что мне нечего сказать по существу? Вы даже не можете ссылку привести, которая бы подтверждала ваше мнение, вы не опровергли и моего, но вам хочется считать, что я ошибаюсь.
> 
> Ну, ответьте, что это за "концепции" (rtog pa, наверное?), не основанные на клешах (неведении и т.п.). Продемонстрируйте нам, как вы не ошибаетесь.


Ни тени издевательства у меня нет. Я лишь оправдываюсь. Концепции бывают двух видов. Основанные на неведении и основанные на мудрости как у архатов и будд. Вы же похоже все концепции или мысли отправляете к сансаре. Это ошибка.

----------


## Вантус

> Ни тени издевательства у меня нет. Я лишь оправдываюсь. Концепции бывают двух видов. Основанные на неведении и основанные на мудрости как у архатов и будд. Вы же похоже все концепции или мысли отправляете к сансаре. Это ошибка.


Назовите тибетский термин, который вы переводите как концепции. rtog pa (vikalpa или prapan~ca) - всегда имеют в своей основе клеши (или, сообразно тантрам, например, Гухьясамаджи - движение ветров к своим объектам).

----------


## Кунсанг

> Назовите тибетский термин, который вы переводите как концепции. rtog pa (vikalpa или prapan~ca) - всегда имеют в своей основе клеши (или, сообразно тантрам, например, Гухьясамаджи - движение ветров к своим объектам).


bsam pa 
 1) [will] think/ wish/ contemplate 2. external actions really being appearances in the head)/ [ponder, consider, plan, reflect, feel, aspire, thought, ideation, opinion, concept, concentration, attitude, thinking, contemplation, recollection, reflection, a plan, concern, intention, motivation, attitude, feeling, spirit, mentalities, {kun slong} (f var {sems pa} [IW] 

 bsam pa - thought, idea, plan, intention, spirit, trend, motivatedness, think, feel, realize, intend, 1 of 6 stobs, having thought, mentation, attitude, deem, suppose, 1 of 10 stobs bcu, concentrate, concept, to judge, contemplate [JV] 

 bsam pa - reflecting; x {ngo bo dal ba bsam pa} reflecting on the nature of freedom [ry] 

 bsam pa - pf. of {sems pa} [ry] 

 bsam pa - contemplation; (ordinary) deliberation/ thought/ thinking/ reflection; imagination; wish/ goal; attitude; to think/ contemplate/ imagine/ reflect on; (to pay) attention (to); consciousness; to be conscious (of) [RB] 

 bsam pa - 1) ft. of {sems pa} to ponder, consider, plan, reflect, think. 2) thought, ideation, opinion, concept, concentration, thinking, contemplation, recollection, reflection, 3) a plan, concern, intention, wish, wishes, 4) motivation, attitude 5) to feel, 6) spirit. 7) mentalities. Syn {kun slong} future tense and secondary form of {sems pa}; contemplation; thought/ thinking/ reflection; imagination; wish/ goal; attitude; to think/ contemplate/ imagine/ reflect upon; aspirations/ thoughts; reflection [as in listening, reflecting, and meditating]. attitude, Contemplating [ry]

----------


## Вантус

Это не технический термин Абхидхармы. Для того, чтобы существо могла производить bsam pa (думать, короче говоря), ему потребны скандхи saṃskāra и vijñāna, уж не помню, как это на тибетском, 'du byed и rnam par shes pa, по-моему. Иначе существу думать просто нечем (именно в этих скандхах заключены способности познавать объект, исследовать его, делать выводы, намерения и т.п.). На момент проявления prabashvara этих скандх уже нет. По этой причине говорят, что надо обрести дхармакаю и рупакаю, так как дхармакая сама по себе не способна к произведению каких-либо действий. А рупакая содержит как раз в себе очищенные аналоги пяти скандх, с помощью которых йогин и совершает некую полезную жителям сансары деятельность, в том числе и думает. Дхармакая - это и есть Ясный Свет по своей сущности. 

Соответственно, дхармакая подобна атману адвайта-веданты, а рупакая - частично буддхи адвайта-веданты. Хотя можно подумать, что атман - это свабхавикакая (ngo bo nyid sku), а буддхи - все же джнянадхармакая (ye shes chos sku). Это надо исследовать.

----------

Джнянаваджра (06.10.2012), Ондрий (05.10.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А что, кто-нибудь испытывает последствия чужих деяний?


Бывает и такое: Вася Пупкин думает о том, что в будущей жизни повлияет на Петю. А Петя думает, что из прошлой жизни кто-то ему удружил. Вот как бывает.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не кто ж его знает. Ясный свет ума обладает очень большой силой и возможностями. Он проводит анализ концептуальный пустотности феноменов и в следующие за этим моменты постигает напрямую пустотность и освобождается от сансары. Этот же ум достигший свободы продолжает думать. Но концепции уже не основываются на неведении.


Ему, поди, постоянно надо думать "я--ясный свет ума", а иначе пропадёт или замутнится.  :Smilie:  Ведь он же, сами говорили, обусловлен обозначением.

----------

Вантус (05.10.2012), Карма Палджор (05.10.2012), Ондрий (05.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это не технический термин Абхидхармы. Для того, чтобы существо могла производить bsam pa (думать, короче говоря), ему потребны скандхи saṃskāra и vijñāna, уж не помню, как это на тибетском, 'du byed и rnam par shes pa, по-моему.


bsam pa на санскрите примерно соответствует dhyAya или citta.

----------

Вантус (05.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это не технический термин Абхидхармы. Для того, чтобы существо могла производить bsam pa (думать, короче говоря), ему потребны скандхи saṃskāra и vijñāna, уж не помню, как это на тибетском, 'du byed и rnam par shes pa, по-моему. Иначе существу думать просто нечем (именно в этих скандхах заключены способности познавать объект, исследовать его, делать выводы, намерения и т.п.). На момент проявления prabashvara этих скандх уже нет. По этой причине говорят, что надо обрести дхармакаю и рупакаю, так как дхармакая сама по себе не способна к произведению каких-либо действий. А рупакая содержит как раз в себе очищенные аналоги пяти скандх, с помощью которых йогин и совершает некую полезную жителям сансары деятельность, в том числе и думает. Дхармакая - это и есть Ясный Свет по своей сущности. 
> 
> Соответственно, дхармакая подобна атману адвайта-веданты, а рупакая - частично буддхи адвайта-веданты. Хотя можно подумать, что атман - это свабхавикакая (ngo bo nyid sku), а буддхи - все же джнянадхармакая (ye shes chos sku). Это надо исследовать.


Это какая то каша малаша у вас.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ему, поди, постоянно надо думать "я--ясный свет ума", а иначе пропадёт или замутнится.  Ведь он же, сами говорили, обусловлен обозначением.


Этот ум может думать что угодно, но качественно лучше.

----------


## Вантус

> bsam pa на санскрите примерно соответствует dhyAya или citta.


Т.е. это относится к скандхам, а если точнее - к виджняне.

----------


## Вантус

> Это какая то каша малаша у вас.


Вы бы прояснили свои речи, они слишком краткие, чтоб я мог их понять.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вы бы прояснили свои речи, они слишком краткие, чтоб я мог их понять.


Будда может думать? Может. Значит этот процесс мышления не относится лишь к скандхам.

----------


## Вантус

> Будда может думать? Может. Значит этот процесс мышления не относится лишь к скандхам.


Живой Будды обладает скандхами, поэтому прижизненная нирвана и называется нирваной с остатком (остаток - это и есть скандхи).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Будда может думать? Может. Значит этот процесс мышления не относится лишь к скандхам.


Простой человек может думать? Может. Природа его ума является дхармакаей по сути? Да. Значит его процесс мышления не относится лишь к скандхам.  :Smilie: 
Бред.

----------

Ондрий (05.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Из пяти скандх сколько относится к уму? Ведь если скандхи сократить то их две ум и тело. Когда тело умирает остается одна скандха - ум. Поэтому ум это главное.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Из пяти скандх сколько относится к уму? Ведь если скандхи сократить то их две ум и тело. Когда тело умирает остается одна скандха - ум. Поэтому ум это главное.


Нелогично. И где сказано, что скандха сознания сохраняется?  :Smilie:  Опять слухи?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Нелогично. И где сказано, что скандха сознания сохраняется?  Опять слухи?


Это классика. Сознание никуда не исчезает.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это классика. Сознание никуда не исчезает.


Это не утверждение. Утверждение без обоснования утверждением не считается.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это не утверждение. Утверждение без обоснования утверждением не считается.


Сознание не имеет начала и конца. Оно вечно в плане безначальности и бесконечности.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Сознание не имеет начала и конца. Оно вечно в плане безначальности и бесконечности.


Так и тело не имеет рождения, и дхармы не имеют рождения и пр. Получаем безначальное и бесконечное тело?  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

> Так и тело не имеет рождения, и дхармы не имеют рождения и пр. Получаем безначальное и бесконечное тело?


Отчего же? Тело имеет рождение и происходит из утробы матери и обладает определенными признаками.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Отчего же? Тело имеет рождение и происходит из утробы матери и обладает определенными признаками.


Отчего же? Сознание имеет определенные характеристики и пр.
Согласно одной из высших тантр уже надо бы воспринимать всех существ как божеств вне рождения и смерти. Рождаться нечему. Да и умирать.
Про некую совокупность ты говоришь, что она родилась, только из-за того, что куча субстанций собралась в одном месте и ты прикрепил к этому ярлык "рождение". А что там на самом деле произошло - сказать не можешь, ибо наткнешься на свое восприятие, которое может сыграть злую шутку.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (05.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Безначальна сансара (взаимозависимое возникновение).
Сознание - это феномены относящиеся к совокупности сознания (не один феномен, а каждый феномен сознавания чего бы то ни было - чувства, восприятия и порывы - это тоже феномены сознания, просто дополнительно классифицированные, однако могут быть феномены сознания не являющиеся ни чувствами, ни восприятием, ни порывами)

Совокупность тела - это феномены связанные со сферой чувственного, четыре элементы и формы на их основе. Можно говорить, скорее о сознании, на основе рупа-феноменов, а не о том, что есть отдельно рупа-феномены и отдельно нама-феномены. Чувствуется то, что рупа. Воспринимается то, что чувствуется. Намеревается то, что воспринимается. Сознается же рупа, ведана, самджня и самскара. Плюс есть феномены виджняна, не относящиеся ни к рупа, ни к ведана, ни к самджня, ни к самскара. 

Но это не значит, что можно что-то сказать об "истинной основе" сознания. Все, что выходит за пределы сознания не может быть ни воспринято, ни изложено. Нельзя даже сказать, есть что-то за пределами сознания, поскольку указание "есть" должны опираться на сознаваемые феномены. При этом речь не идет и об индивидуальных потоках, по причине их безличности. Потоки можно различать, но это не значит, что их различие сущностно. Электроны отличаются друг от друга различением, но не качествами, свойствами или характеристиками. Они различаются лишь ситуационно. Поэтому индивидуальность не противоречит безличности. 

Сознание действительно не имеет начала и не прекращается. Прекращаются индивидуальные (т.е. обусловленные ситуационно) феномены сознания, это и называют нирваной.

Но привязанность к нирване - не есть окончательное освобождение. В этом суть махаяны.

----------


## Германн

> Уж, кажется, нет более радикального способа избавления от эгоцентрации, чем признание атмана в ведантийском смысле, атмана, лишенного всех индивидуальных черт и единого с брахманом.Во всяком случае,концепция ясного света ума в интерпретации Кунсанга, по-моему, гораздо опасней в смысле сохранения эгоцентрации.Этот ум продолжает индивидуальное существование, он самосущ, то есть не зависит от чего бы то ни было, он продолжает индивидуальный процесс познания и т.д. В качестве средства избавления от эгоцентрации он как-то менее пригоден, чем атман.


Поэтому некоторые люди и выбирают адвайту, трику и другие учения. Но в буддизме полного отрицания "я", тотального отрицания индивидуальности - нет. Срединный Путь проходит между крайностями утверждения и отрицания, между фиксированным "я" и полным отсутствием индивидуальности.

----------


## Вантус

> Поэтому некоторые люди и выбирают адвайту, трику и другие учения. Но в буддизме полного отрицания "я", тотального отрицания индивидуальности - нет. Срединный Путь проходит между крайностями утверждения и отрицания, между фиксированным "я" и полным отсутствием индивидуальности.


Какие источники вы приведете в обоснование своей позиции?

----------


## Германн

> Какие источники вы приведете в обоснование своей позиции?


Саббасава сутта. http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn02.htm 
"У того, кто таким образом *не основательно* обращает внимание, возникает одно из шести воззрений. У него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение: "У меня есть "Я"", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "У меня нет "Я"", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Собой я распознаю себя", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Собой я распознаю не-себя", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Не-собой я распознаю себя".
Или же у него появляется воззрение: "Вот это моё "Я", которое говорит и чувствует, испытывает то здесь, то там последствия добрых и злых дел, но это моё "Я" неизменно, постоянно, вечно, не подвержено превратностям, и пребудет на вечные времена".

----------


## Пиррон

> Поэтому некоторые люди и выбирают адвайту, трику и другие учения. Но в буддизме полного отрицания "я", тотального отрицания индивидуальности - нет. Срединный Путь проходит между крайностями утверждения и отрицания, между фиксированным "я" и полным отсутствием индивидуальности.


"Срединный путь" между фиксированным "я" и отсутствием "я" - это нефиксированное индивидуальное "я", способное к изменению и вдобавок вечное. Вы уверены, что буддийские тексты и буддийские практики помогут вам в адекватном познании такого "я"?

----------


## Германн

> "Срединный путь" между фиксированным "я" и отсутствием "я" - это нефиксированное индивидуальное "я", способное к изменению и вдобавок вечное. Вы уверены, что буддийские тексты и буддийские практики помогут вам в адекватном познании такого "я"?


Что конкретно Вы называете "нефиксированным вечным я"? Сухой остаток (то, что остаётся после отрицания) - это чистая осознанность, знаниевость, которая не сливается с опытом другого и не уничтожается. Без носителя. Это именно то, что Вы имеете в виду? Такую осознанность да, помогают познать буддийские тексты и практики.

----------


## Вантус

> Саббасава сутта. http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn02.htm 
> "У того, кто таким образом *не основательно* обращает внимание, возникает одно из шести воззрений.


Далее мы можем прочитать, что "не основательно" означает:



> Из-за обращения внимания на не заслуживающие внимания качества и не обращения внимания на заслуживающие внимания качества у него возникают до тех пор не возникшие влечения, и возрастают уже возникшие.


Т.е. "не основательное обращение внимание" означает - "обращение внимание на не заслуживающие внимания качества". Каким образом это подтверждает вашу позицию? К тому же, когда говорят об анатме, имеют в виду, что нет никакой личности помимо дхарм, а вовсе не мысль "у меня нет Я" (бесполезную для достижения Нирваны, ибо буддийская анатма - практична, предполагает опытное постижение того, что все - только дхармы, а не идеологична, как такая мысль). В противовес этому, атман не-буддистов существует помимо дхарм, является их хозяином.

----------

Ондрий (05.10.2012), Сергей Ч (05.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Т.е. "не основательное обращение внимание" означает - "обращение внимание на не заслуживающие внимания качества". Каким образом это подтверждает вашу позицию?


Таким образом, что это взгляд неправильный, что "у меня нет я". Правильно разотождествляться со скандхами, а не отрицать осознанность этого: тотальное отрицание "я" отрицает саму возможность "обращать  внимание", т.к. делать это абсолютно некому.

----------


## Пиррон

> Что конкретно Вы называете "нефиксированным вечным я"? Сухой остаток (то, что остаётся после отрицания) - это чистая осознанность, знаниевость, которая не сливается с опытом другого и не уничтожается. Без носителя. Это именно то, что Вы имеете в виду? Такую осознанность да, помогают познать буддийские тексты и практики.


В каком смысле - без носителя? Без материального субстрата? Чистый субъект познания, вечный и неизменный?

----------


## Вантус

> Таким образом, что это взгляд неправильный, что "у меня нет я". (Правильно разотождествляться со скандхами, а не отрицать осознанность этого: тотальное отрицание "я" отрицает любую осознанность.)


Таким - это каким?

----------


## Германн

> В каком смысле - без носителя? Без материального субстрата? Чистый субъект познания, вечный и неизменный?


Чистая осознанность, знаниевость, которая не сливается с опытом другого и не уничтожается. Без носителя.
Выбор слов не случаен, уважаемый Пиррон. Не следует вводить слова с избытком посторонних коннотаций.

----------


## Ондрий

> К тому же, когда говорят об анатме, имеют в виду, что нет никакой личности помимо дхарм


100%. И фраза может продолжаться так: а эти дхармы - пусты, но не не-существуют. Т.о. пудгала не не-существует как рога зайца, а "существует" (упрощенно) как собрание пустых дхарм. 

Зрителям же напомню, что "деятельными" могут быть только именно что пустые дхармы, ибо это исходит из самой идеи пустотности. Т.о. Махаяна является пилюлей от фактически уччхедавады шравакаяны (тхеравады) и с ее тягой к самоуничтожению.

----------

Alex (05.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Зрителям же напомню, что "детятельными" могут быть только именно что пустые дхармы, ибо это исходит из самой идеи пустотности. Т.о. Махаяна является пилюлей от фактически уччхедавады шравакаяны (тхеравады) и с ее тягой к самоуничтожению.


А я дополню - Махаяна является пилюлей (упаей) для тех, кто понимает Учение Будды (Тхераваду) именно как уччхедаваду.  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> А я дополню - Махаяна является пилюлей (упаей) для тех, кто понимает Учение Будды (Тхераваду) именно как уччхедаваду.


Это ложное мнение.

----------

Alex (05.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> А я дополню - Махаяна является пилюлей (упаей) для тех, кто понимает Учение Будды (Тхераваду) именно как уччхедаваду.


Меня всегда забавляло, как форумные тхеравадины пытаются представить тхераваду древнейшим и самым настоящим буддийским учением. В каком, говорите, году появилась тхеравада?

----------

Alex (05.10.2012), Карма Палджор (05.10.2012), Ондрий (05.10.2012)

----------


## Пиррон

> Чистая осознанность, знаниевость, которая не сливается с опытом другого и не уничтожается. Без носителя.
> Выбор слов не случаен, уважаемый Пиррон. Не следует вводить слова с избытком посторонних коннотаций.


Я думаю, носитель сознанию идеалистов, уважаемый Германн, и не нужен, как не нужен носитель материи материалистов. Сознание и есть искомый носитель. Правда, вы говорите, что эти чистые осознанности каким-то образом не сливаются, существуют отдельно. Хотя и непонятно, каким образом они могут определить, слились они или нет, поскольку при таком слиянии для них ничего бы не изменилось. Разве что мы предположим, что эти чистые осознанности воспринимают разные события, запоминают их, приобретают личный опыт, индивидуализируются, то есть взамодействуют с миром, обусловлены им, меняются в зависимости от того, что в нем происходит.

----------


## Dron

> 100%. И фраза может продолжаться так: а эти дхармы - пусты, но не не-существуют. Т.о. пудгала не не-существует как рога зайца, а "существует" (упрощенно) как собрание пустых дхарм.


Пудгала не существует как собрание пустых дхарм. Пудгала существует как имя, данное собранию пустых дхарм.

----------


## Ондрий

так. и вот пришли выходные.. ежкин кот.

----------


## Dron

> так. и вот пришли выходные.. ежкин кот.


НЕ важно. Разницу то видите?

----------


## Ондрий

> НЕ важно. Разницу то видите?


Имя тоже пусто. Хоть горшком назови. Что дальше? Собрание дхарм от этого разбежалось в рассыпную?

----------


## Dron

> Имя тоже пусто. Хоть горшком назови. Что дальше? Собрание дхарм от этого разбежалось в рассыпную?


Нет не разбежалось. Осталось собранием дхарм. Которое НАЗЫВАЮТ пудгалой.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это ложное мнение.


Вот и поговорили. )




> Меня всегда забавляло, как форумные тхеравадины пытаются представить тхераваду древнейшим и самым настоящим буддийским учением. В каком, говорите, году появилась тхеравада?


Я так не считаю,) возможно я был не точен, имел ввиду Палийский канон на котором строится учение Тхеравады. Вот тексты собранные в нем я считаю настоящим буддийским учением. И вот тут меня забавляет как некоторые последователи Махаяны объявляют ранние поучения Будды шравакаяной (хинаяной), от которой он позже (после париниббаны!!) даёт пилюлю через поздних учителей Махаяны. От своих же собственных учений даёт пилюлю! ))

----------

Леонид Ш (06.10.2012), Федор Ф (06.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я так не считаю,) возможно я был не точен, имел ввиду Палийский канон на котором строится учение Тхеравады. Вот тексты собранные в нем я считаю настоящим буддийским учением. И вот тут меня забавляет как некоторые последователи Махаяны объявляют ранние поучения Будды шравакаяной (хинаяной), от которой он позже (после париниббаны!!) даёт пилюлю через поздних учителей Махаяны. От своих же собственных учений даёт пилюлю! ))


Ну тут вы передернули. Истиность, точнее достоверность, ПК, также как и достоверность сутр махаяны (ну не давал он их позже - почитайте наконец историю) - это просто вопрос веры. ибо недоказуемо. у всех будут свои аргументы и всё сведётся к обычному холивару. так что лучше не начинать. да и различия в методологии не такие уж большие как кажется на первый взгляд. А вот чтобы вы стали говорить, если бы маленькая школа тхеравада вдруг не стала в прошлом играть в разные игры и не получила большое влияние в одной местности, вот это было интересно. ну да ладно. В теме и так много бредового, чтобы еще и холиваром и склоками украшать

----------

Сергей Ч (05.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> у всех будут свои аргументы и всё сведётся к обычному холивару. так что лучше не начинать. да и различия в методологии не такие уж большие как кажется на первый взгляд


С этим согласен. Просто меня удивляют подобные этому высказывания:  _"Т.о. Махаяна является пилюлей от фактически уччхедавады шравакаяны (тхеравады) и с ее тягой к самоуничтожению."_  ))


Уччхедавада - матчасть (ДН 1):

"Вот, монахи, какой-нибудь отшельник или брахман говорит так, следует такому воззрению: «Ведь поскольку, досточтимый, это свое «я» имеет форму, состоит из четырех великих элементов, рождено матерью и отцом, разрушается и гибнет с распадом тела, не существует после смерти, постольку, досточтимый, это свое «я» и подвергается полному разрушению». – Так некоторые учат о разрушении, гибели, уничтожении живого существа.

 Другой обращается к нему так: «Существует, досточтимый, то свое «я», о котором ты говоришь. Я не говорю, что его нет. Но это свое «я», досточтимый, не подвергается столь полному разрушению. Существует ведь, досточтимый, другое свое «я» – божественное, имеющее форму, принадлежащее к миру чувственного, питающееся материальной пищей. Ты не знаешь, не видишь его. Я знаю, вижу его. И вот, досточтимый, поскольку это свое «я» разрушается и гибнет с распадом тела, не существует после смерти, постольку, досточтимый, это свое «я» и подвергается полному разрушению». – Так некоторые учат о разрушении, гибели, уничтожении живого существа.

 Другой обращается к нему так: «Существует, досточтимый, то свое «я», о котором ты говоришь. Я не говорю, что его нет. Но это свое «я», досточтимый, не подвергается столь полному разрушению. Существует ведь, досточтимый, другое свое «я» – божественное, имеющее форму, состоящее из разума, наделенное всеми большими и малыми частями, не знающее ущерба в жизненных способностях. Ты не знаешь, не видишь его. Я знаю, вижу его. И вот, досточтимый: поскольку это свое «я» разрушается и гибнет с распадом тела, не существует после смерти, постольку, досточтимый, это свое «я» и подвергается полному разрушению. – Так некоторые учат о разрушении, гибели, уничтожении живого существа.

 Другой обращается к нему так: «Существует, досточтимый, то свое «я», о котором ты говоришь. Я не говорю, что его нет. Но это свое «я», досточтимый, не подвергается столь полному разрушению. Существует ведь, досточтимый, другое свое «я», которое, всецело преодолев сознание форм, избавившись от сознания противодействия, отвлекшись от сознания множественности, достигает уровня бесконечности пространства и мыслит: «Пространство бесконечно». Ты не знаешь, не видишь его. Я знаю, вижу его. И вот, досточтимый, поскольку это свое «я» разрушается и гибнет с распадом тела, не существует после смерти, постольку, досточтимый, это свое «я» и подвергается полному разрушению». Так некоторые учат о разрушении, гибели, уничтожении живого существа.

 Другой обращается к нему так: «Существует, досточтимый, то свое «я», о котором ты говоришь. Я не говорю, что его нет. Но это свое «я», досточтимый, не подвергается столь полному разрушению. Существует ведь, досточтимый, другое свое «я», которое, всецело преодолев уровень бесконечности пространства, достигает уровня бесконечности разумения и мыслит: «Разумение бесконечно». Ты не знаешь, не видишь его. Я знаю, вижу его. И вот, досточтимый, поскольку это свое «я» разрушается и гибнет с распадом тела, не существует после смерти, постольку, досточтимый, это свое «я» и подвергается полному разрушению». Так некоторые учат о разрушении, гибели, уничтожении живого существа.

 Другой обращается к нему так: «Существует, досточтимый, то свое «я», о котором ты говоришь. Я не говорю, что его нет. Но это свое «я», досточтимый, не подвергается столь полному разрушению. Существует ведь, досточтимый, другое свое «я», которое, всецело преодолев уровень бесконечности, разумения, достигает уровня отсутствуя чего бы то ни было и мыслит: «Не существует ничего». Ты не знаешь, не видишь его. Я знаю, вижу его. И вот, досточтимый, поскольку это свое «я» разрушается и гибнет с распадом тела, не существует после смерти, постольку, досточтимый, это свое «я» и подвергается полному разрушению». – Так некоторые учат о разрушении, гибели, уничтожении живого существа.

 Другой обращается к нему так: «Существует, досточтимый, то свое «я», о котором ты говоришь. Я не говорю, что его нет. Но это свое «я», досточтимый, не подвергается столь полному разрушению. Существует ведь, досточтимый, другое свое «я», которое, всецело преодолев уровень отсутствия чего бы то ни было, достигает уровня, где нет ни сознания, ни отсутствия сознания, и мыслит: «Это несет покой, это возвышенно». Ты не знаешь, не видишь его. Я знаю, вижу его. И вот, досточтимый, поскольку это свое «я» разрушается и гибнет с распадом тела, не существует после смерти, постольку, досточтимый, это свое «я» и подвергается полному разрушению». – Так некоторые учат о разрушении, гибели, уничтожении живого существа."

----------

AlexТ (06.10.2012), Федор Ф (06.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Пудгала не существует как собрание пустых дхарм. Пудгала существует как имя, данное собранию пустых дхарм.


Имя, данное собранию пустых дхарм - дхарма?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Пудгала не существует как собрание пустых дхарм. Пудгала существует как имя, данное собранию пустых дхарм.


А как сущ.-вует собрание пустых дхарм? :-)

----------


## Вантус

> А как сущ.-вует собрание пустых дхарм? :-)


Как пудгала ж, разве не видно?

----------

Ондрий (06.10.2012), Сергей Хос (06.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> А как сущ.-вует собрание пустых дхарм? :-)


Как собрание пустых дхарм, Денис.

----------


## Dron

> Имя, данное собранию пустых дхарм - дхарма?


Да

----------


## Сергей Хос

> От своих же собственных учений даёт пилюлю! ))


Разговор в стиле "Какие синусы-косинусы? Ересь это все. Учитель же ясно проповедал таблицу умножения. Вам что, этого мало чтоб задачки решать?"

----------

Echo (06.10.2012), Ондрий (06.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Разговор в стиле "Какие синусы-косинусы? Ересь это все. Учитель же ясно проповедал таблицу умножения. Вам что, этого мало чтоб задачки решать?"


Таблицей умножения можно назвать учения о нравственности и отречении, которые Будда давал людям не способным к пониманию более глубоких аспектов Учения - таких как Взаимозависимое Возникновение. Если же под этим сравнением Вы подразумеваете школы буддизма, то это ложное мнение. )

----------

Леонид Ш (06.10.2012), Сергей Хос (06.10.2012), Федор Ф (06.10.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Как собрание пустых дхарм


Собрание сущ.-вует как собрание, но пудгала сущ.-вует как имя. Чем объясняется эта асиммметрия?

----------


## Dron

> Собрание сущ.-вует как собрание, но пудгала сущ.-вует как имя. Чем объясняется эта асиммметрия?


Смотрите, смотрите скорей на это чудо: при выстреле из праздничных гаубиц с насиженных гнезд в левую сторону рухнуло 745 чаек, а в правую-744. Чем объясняется эта ассиметрия?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Тем, что 1489 на 2 не делится.
Итак, имя "Дрон" существует как имя, пудгала Дрона существует как имя, но собрание существует как собрание. Extreme nominalism дал сбой?

----------


## Dron

> Тем, что 1489 на 2 не делится.
> Итак, имя "Дрон" существует как имя, пудгала Дрона существует как имя, но собрание существует как собрание. Extreme nominalism дал сбой?


Extreme nominalism никогда не дает сбой. Сбой иногда дают некоторые участники. Вот пример:



> пудгала Дрона существует как имя


Это же смешно, Денис. Надо думать так:
Пудгала Дениса существует как имя, данное собранию скандх.. Сокращать нельзя.

----------


## Ондрий

Цонкапе это скажите, который через предложение опускает слово "самосущий", хотя оно там подразумевается. По этому поводу было много телеграфных столбов сломано.

----------


## Dron

> Цонкапе это скажите, который через предложение опускает слово "самосущий", хотя оно там подразумевается. По этому поводу было много телеграфных столбов сломано.


До скончания сансары будет сломан не один бесконечный океан таких столбов. И это не самое худшее занятие.
Отсылка к Цонкапе необоснована, ибо каждое предложение в его тексте может быть развернуто без потери исходной ценности.
В случае с предложением Дениса такого не наблюдается.

----------


## Германн

Родным языком Будды Шакьямуни был не пали, не санскрит. Магадхи. 
Запись Палийского канона отделяет от первых записей Сутр Махаяны (1-й век) не более 200 лет. В 3-м веке уже была записана Гухьясамаджа-тантра. От Палийского канона до текстов Ваджраяны - менее 400 лет. Это не такой большой срок, чтоб исключать устное бытование соответствующей традиции, тем более что Махасангхика имеет узнаваемые черты Махаяны, включая практику мантр. Да и в самой Тхераваде, при желании, можно всё найти. И Путь Бодхисаттвы, и (по смыслу, по сути) Бодхичитту, и ясный свет (пання анидассана).

----------


## Won Soeng

Ничего не передается о рождения к рождению. Сами рождения обусловлены одной и той же жаждой. Жажда порождает все недовольства. Недовольства и есть дукха, недовольства и есть все виды действий, карма. Поэтому, когда говорится, что карма все создает, нужно понимать смысл так: недовольство и есть все созданное, чем бы это ни представлялось: вещи, ситуации, надежды. 
Неправильно думать, что если я сейчас что-то совершу, это приведет к какой-то ситуации со мной. Такое размышление приводит в дебри заблуждений. Неправильно думать, что я что-то совершил раньше и это привело меня в эту ситуацию. 

Такие размышления не полезны, поскольку фиксируются вокруг чего-то небрежно обозначаемого как "я" и "мое": мои действия, мои ситуации.

Прямо сейчас, всякое совершаемое действие есть недовольство и происходит от жажды удовольствия. Нет никакой нужды искать другую причину ситуации, кроме породившей различение каждого аспекта этой ситуации жажды. Прямое наблюдение жажды и есть путь к освобождению от недовольства. 

Нет никаких перерождений, кроме повторяющихся циклов недовольства. Все мыслимое лишь жажда и недовольство. 
Рождение тела и смерть тела, эмоции и надежды, связанные с телом, одни и те же, снова и снова. Поэтому эти рождения и смерти и называют перерождениями. Перерождениями жажды и недовольства.

----------


## Dron

> Неправильно думать, что если я сейчас что-то совершу, это приведет к какой-то ситуации со мной.


Антихрист уже здесь, друзья.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Антихрист уже здесь, друзья.


Вы заметили главные слова в сказанном, хотя могли заметить причину Вашего отношения к этим словам. Жажда безначальна, но она не что-то. Она облекается в форму всего воспринимаемого чувственно, всего мыслимого. Жажда разнообразна, а я и мое: лишь охваченность определенными видами проявления жажды.

----------


## Dron

> Вы заметили главные слова в сказанном, хотя могли заметить причину Вашего отношения к этим словам. Жажда безначальна, но она не что-то.


Главные слова, надо полагать: "Антихрист уже здесь". 
Далее Антихрист изрекает башнесносительный текст : 


> Жажда безначальна, но она не что-то


Если кто -то остался в живых после этого огненного глагола, срочно напишите.

----------


## AlexТ

> Родным языком Будды Шакьямуни был не пали, не санскрит. Магадхи.


A является ли пали отличным от Магадхи?





> *Запись* Палийского канона отделяет от первых записей Сутр Махаяны (1-й век) не более 200 лет. В 3-м веке уже была записана Гухьясамаджа-тантра. От Палийского канона до текстов Ваджраяны - менее 400 лет. Это не такой большой срок, чтоб исключать устное бытование соответствующей традиции, тем более что Махасангхика имеет узнаваемые черты Махаяны, включая практику мантр. Да и в самой Тхераваде, при желании, можно всё найти. И Путь Бодхисаттвы, и (по смыслу, по сути) Бодхичитту, и ясный свет (пання анидассана).


Я выделил одно ваше слово. Акцент на запись. Устная передача была столетиями до записи.

----------


## AlexТ

> С этим согласен. Просто меня удивляют подобные этому высказывания:  _"Т.о. Махаяна является пилюлей от фактически уччхедавады шравакаяны (тхеравады) и с ее тягой к самоуничтожению."_  ))


Правильно. Я бы сказал ещё так: Тхеравада это Махаяна.  А всякие там Хинаяны это ограниченное и эгоистическое понимание учения Будды.

----------


## Dron

> Правильно. Я бы сказал ещё так: Тхеравада это Махаяна.  А всякие там Хинаяны это ограниченное и эгоистическое понимание учения Будды.


Realy deep silence

----------

Игорь Ю (06.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Я выделил одно ваше слово. Акцент на запись. Устная передача была столетиями до записи.


Ну, дык. Как будто я противник Тхеравады. Просто факт такой традиции, с 200 годами в разнице записи - не позволяет утверждать большую или меньшую древность Тхеравады и Махаяны-Махасангхики.

----------


## Ондрий

О чем не начни обсуждать - придут огорченные с выяснением, чья традиция древнее. Детские комплексы.

----------

Alex (06.10.2012), Сергей Хос (06.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> О чем не начни обсуждать - придут огорченные с выяснением, чья традиция древнее. Детские комплексы.


А чтобы не заснуть и не проспать, лежу да твержу "Верую", как должно по-старому, и как протвержу раз, сейчас причитаю: "сия вера апостольская, сия вера кафолическая, сия вера вселенную утверди", и опять начинаю.
Лесков. _Запечатленный ангел_

----------

Ондрий (06.10.2012), Юй Кан (06.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> А чтобы не заснуть и не проспать, лежу да твержу "Верую", как должно по-старому, и как протвержу раз, сейчас причитаю: "сия вера апостольская, сия вера кафолическая, сия вера вселенную утверди", и опять начинаю.
> Лесков. _Запечатленный ангел_


Смачно.

----------

